# Cannondale Sammelthread!



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte hier mal einen Cannondale Sammelthread starten, in dem jeder sein Cannondale posten kann, um Gleichgesinnten Anregungen zu geben! Da ich damals den Specialized Sammelthread gestartet habe, und dieser sehr erfolgreich ist, würde es mich freuen, wenn dieser hier den gleichen Anklang findet! Leider bekomme ich mein Rad erst Ende nächste Woche, würde mich jedoch schon einmal über Eure Bikes freuen!
Also her mit den Bildern 

Lieben Gruß Ingo


----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

endlich.......
War ein guter Gedanke....auch wenn meines in Wochen nicht fertig wird......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Wann bekommst du deins denn?


----------



## luki100 (5. April 2014)

Komplett 8,9 kg
Geht richtig gut ab das Teil.


----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

Lass alles grad etwas schleifen.....
Ursprünglich hatte ich vor ein Taurine aufzu


IGGY schrieb:


> Wann bekommst du deins denn?




Lass grad alles ein bisschen schleifen....aus Zeit und Kostengründen...
Ursprünglich geplant war der Auffbau eines Taurine....mit der Zeit kamen so viele Teile dazu,da dacht ich mir"machst halt ein zweites"....
Jetzt hab ich den Salat...Einen Taurine Rahmen und ein zu 90% fertiges F4
Beim Taurine is ja das Problem mit der farblichen Optik.Grün/Schwarz is ja i.O.
Macht die Suche nach passenden Teilen die sich in der Farbe nicht beissen ungemein schwierig....
Hab ja noch ein fertiges Rize damit ich wärend dessen nicht aufs Biken vergesse

P.S: alle 3 sind bzw. werden mit 26" er 1 1/8 Gabeln gefahren...bin kein Fan von Lefty und Co.


----------



## Ianus (5. April 2014)

Gibt es schon.... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wie-...er-im-forum-und-welches-modell-teil-2.435083/


----------



## cd-surfer (5. April 2014)

Warum keine Lefty?


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

@eierspeiss ich setze gleich wenn ich am Rechner bin, einen schönen Screen einer tollen Sattelstützenklemme hier rein. Die steht deinem Taurine bestimmt gut 
Poste doch mal ein Bild von den Bikes! Vielleicht kann man helfen!


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

So! Guck mal hier.
http://www.bikehardest.net/shop/PRC-Procraft-Carbon-R-318mm-Sattelklemme-95g-gruen

Habe mir eine mit roten Schrauben für mein F29 geordert!


----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

@cd-surfer   wegen der Optik und auch bin ich mit meinen 100kg skeptisch was die Stabilität einer Leftynabe betrifft...
mir fehlt da was und somit fühlr ich mich in meiner Fahrweise eingeschränkt....naja...so ein Psychoding halt


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Na da würde die Klemme doch super passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

[/url][/IMG]
Wie 

gesagt...noch die Kette, Tune und FRM Kettenblatt (41/27) da mir 11-32 auf 39/26 doch zu mau ist...

vom Rize reich ich Bilder noch nach...sind aktuell auf einem anderen Rechner drauf...

schickes Ding so eine Carbonklemme...kostet aber schon ne Menge


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Die vordere Bremsleistung solltest du aber noch kürzen 
Also ich an deiner Stelle würde mal eine Lefty probieren. Irgendwie muss die an ein CD wie ich meine! Reicht dir die SID wenn du so schwer bist?


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

@luki100 was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? Wie groß bist du? Schaut so aus, als ob der Rahmen für dich zu groß sei, wobei es anscheinend ein kleiner Rahmen ist!?


----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

natürlich werd ich noch einiges kürzen und schrauben müssen...an dem bike hat wohl keine Schraube ihr vorgesehenes Drehmoment erreicht..

SiD passt schon..Aktuell sinds fahrfertig mit Winterspeck 100kg.Bis das F4 zum Einsatz kommt werden wohl noch 10-15 KG aus den Hautporen wandern...
Einzig Pushlock am Lenker geht garnicht.Suche aktuell nach alternativen Lösungen und Basteleien..


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Ich habe meine SID Team mit einem Pushlock betrieben, und war sehr zufrieden damit. Was gefällt dir denn nicht?


----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

zum Griff an die Krone hab ich immer Zeit...genau so wenns am Rucken juckt zum kratzen....mich stort der Hebel am Lenkrad einfach nur...und es sieht alles so uberladen aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Also ich bevorzuge einen Lockout am Lenker. So kann man in brenzlichen Situationen immer schnell reagieren! Meine Lefty bekommt auch einen hydraulischen von RS.


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

P.S.: Ich sehe gerade, dass du ihn auch auf der falschen Seite montiert hast. Ich habe meinen so montiert!


----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

links?na mal kucken....oder ich such mir eine Gabel mit Plattform oder schieb gleich eine Starre rein....so wie es eigentlich auch gedacht war...hab die SID saubillig bekommen,


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Probiere das mal! Ist sehr aufgeräumt dann, und sehr ergonomisch!


----------



## cd-surfer (5. April 2014)

Gerade bei 100 kg liegen Welten zwischen einer SID und einer robusten,steifen Lefty. Wegen der Nabe brauchst du dir auch keine Sorgen machen. Obwohl dein Bike eines der wenigen CD's ist,das mir mit artfremder Gabel gefällt.


----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

Saisongewicht werden eh wieder 85kg...(wenn	
McD endlich den BigTasty aus dem Programm nehmen wurde)
Ok,in Sachen Steifigkeit lass ich mich gerne uberzeugen.Aber der horrende Preis einer Carbonlefty is auch ein Faktor der mitspielt....
Aber gut das mir die Optik nicht zusagt,sonnst ware heuer kein Urlaub moglich...


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> (wenn
> McD endlich den BigTasty aus dem Programm nehmen wurde)


----------



## luki100 (5. April 2014)

IGGY schrieb:


> @luki100 was ist das für eine Rahmengröße? Wie groß bist du? Schaut so aus, als ob der Rahmen für dich zu groß sei, wobei es anscheinend ein kleiner Rahmen ist!?


Ist M und passt perfekt. Bin 171 mit 82cm Schrittlänge. Lieg zwar zwischen Grösse S und M aber es passt.


----------



## eierspeiss (5. April 2014)

kennst du? schmeckt fur die lappischen 1000ender an Kalorien unverschamt gut....

was anderes:
was meint Ihr zum Thema das Cdale in Taiwan schweissen lasst....
wenn ich mir den Rahmen des F4 im Vergleich zum Rize ansehe....nun ja; finde den Slogan "Handmade in USA" doch etwas uberbewertet.....

@IGGY  Spezi ist bekanntlich auch nicht Made in USA,trotzdem geile und begehrte Dinger mit hohem Ansehen....


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Designed in USA 
Also mir gefällt das CD. Egal wo es geschweißt wurde. Wollte mir zuerst wieder ein Drössiger kaufen, jedoch habe ich mich auf dem CD am wohlsten gefühlt. Und die Lefty hat mich auch überzeugt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

@luki100 Ok. Dann sieht das auf dem Bild scheinbar nur so aus! Wenn es passt, ist das ja die Hauptsache. Welchen LRS hast du da drauf? Ich will später auch einen leichteren verbauen. Weis aber noch nicht welchen!


----------



## luki100 (5. April 2014)

Ist der Serien LRS ein Enve Carbon LRS. Hinten bloss eine DT Swiss 350er Nabe, aber passt schon. Das Bild ist auch ein Schnellschuss und bringt das Bike nicht ganz rüber von der Grösse. Ist mein erstes Cannondale nach 14 Jahren S-Works.


----------



## IGGY (5. April 2014)

Kannst du mir denn einen LRS empfehlen?


----------



## cd-surfer (6. April 2014)

Die Schweissnähte sind nicht mehr ordentlich verschliffen und die Lackqualität ist mies,das war bei den alten U.S. Rahmen besser.


----------



## luki100 (6. April 2014)

IGGY schrieb:


> Kannst du mir denn einen LRS empfehlen?


Die üblichen halt. Crest Alufelge und DT Swiss 240S Nabe. Ist halt auch noch einigermassen bezahlbar. Die Enve Felge ist natürlich schon ne Hausnummer, aber extern Schweineteuer. Im Bikemarkt Wirt ein LRS mit Enve Fegen verkauft.


----------



## eierspeiss (6. April 2014)

Wird wohl Ausnahmen geben....und Lackqualität find ich i.O
Einzig die breite Farbpalette von damals fehlt...
Waren schon coole Farbtöne damals dabei.
Jekyll-blau Scalpel-rot...um nicht zu vergessen "woody"


----------



## luki100 (6. April 2014)

luki100 schrieb:


> Die üblichen halt. Crest Alufelge und DT Swiss 240S Nabe. Ist halt auch noch einigermassen bezahlbar. Die Enve Felge ist natürlich schon ne Hausnummer, aber extern Schweineteuer. Im Bikemarkt Wirt ein LRS mit Enve Fegen verkauft.


Deutsche Sprache....
wird und Felgen natürlich


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2014)

Na dann werde ich mich mal umschauen. Aber erstmal ein paar Kilometer abspulen wenn ich es habe! Wichtiger war mir die Schaltgruppe tauschen zu lassen!


----------



## eierspeiss (6. April 2014)

Was genau hast den getauscht?
Die Übersetzung oder gleich den Hersteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. April 2014)

Ich habe Umwerfer, Shifter und Schaltwerk gegen XX tauschen lassen! Kurbel kommt dann auch noch irgendwann.


----------



## eierspeiss (6. April 2014)

Was für eine Übersetzung fährst du dann?


----------



## IGGY (6. April 2014)

So wie es ausgeliefert wird. Kassette und Kurbel bleiben erst einmal, bis sie verschlissen sind!


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2014)

So. Heute ist das erste Bauteil eingetroffen!
Nun kann das Bike so langsam kommen.....


----------



## eierspeiss (8. April 2014)

Das Bike wird wohl als ganzes kommen und nicht zeitverzögert in Teilen....

Was denn für eines?


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2014)

F29 Carbon 3 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (8. April 2014)

ach herrje....schmuckes Ding! Was soll denn dran geändert werden? Oder bleibts nur bei der Klemme


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2014)

Ich hätte es ja schon mitnehmen können. Lasse aber ein XX Schaltwerk, XX Umwerfer, XX Trigger und einen Satz Race King 2.2 Race Sport verbauen. Desweiteren kommen noch ein paar Teile von mir dran.
1. Tune Speedneedle Marathon Alcantara
2. 2x Tune Wasserträger
3. X-Pedo TI Pedalen
4. Carbon Schnellspanner am Hinterrad
5. Ti und Aluschrauben


----------



## eierspeiss (8. April 2014)

Kurbel?....
Sind die Teile aus deinem Blog,oder?
Effektive Gewichtsersparniss?


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2014)

Hi
Kurbel erstmal nicht! Muss erstmal sparen. Es soll ja auch noch ein neuer LRS ans Bike. Aber erstmal werden Kilometer gefahren! Sind Teile die ich noch hatte! Gewichtsersparniss kann ich dir noch nicht sagen! Die XX kommt eher wegen Ihrer Performance ans Bike!


----------



## eierspeiss (8. April 2014)

Mit einer XX spart man im verhältniss wenig Gewicht...da is eine Sram Carbonkurbel BB30 erheblich leichter...und gebraucht sogar günstiger bzw. auf gleichem Niveau.
Weiters is mir aufgefallen das die KB einer XX für meinen Geschmack zu schnell verschleissen...


----------



## em-fab-jay (9. April 2014)

so, lange mitgelesen hier im Forum, dann will ich meins auch mal zeigen. 2012 Hi-Mod 2 mit ein paar Änderungen, ein neuer Laufradsatz soll noch her und evtl. ne Bremse in Schwarz.
Joa, ich bin mehr als zufrieden trotz veralteter 26" ;-)


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2014)

Schick! Welche Sattelstütze ist das? Hast du sie mal gewogen?


----------



## em-fab-jay (9. April 2014)

Danke,ist eine Crankbrothers Cobalt11, nein leider nicht gewogen.


----------



## IGGY (9. April 2014)

Schade! Wie ist denn der Flex der Stütze?


----------



## IGGY (10. April 2014)

Hi
Ich habe mein Bike eben abgeholt, und bin gleich eine Runde gefahren. Was soll ich sagen? Ich bin sehr sehr begeistert!
Bilder folgen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (10. April 2014)

So. Da ist es! Am Wochenende werden draußen Bilder gemacht!


----------



## eierspeiss (10. April 2014)

schick
Kurbel is eine X9 oder? Bremse MT6?
und der eine rote Schaltzug macht auch was her!
Is ein Vorteil wenn der Rahmen schwarz ist,dann passen Standardschalthüllen bzw. die Farbe derer besser zum Gesamtbild.
Bei einem silbernen oder weißen Rahmen sieht es doch stören aus und man muss Extrakosten für andere Hüllen miteinberechnen....

Bist zufrieden mit der XX Bremse? Wollt ich ursprünglich auch drann machen damit alles einheitlich wird.Bis mir dann ein neuer Satz der MT8 um den selben Preis unterkam...


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2014)

Hi. Danke!
Die Kurbel soll laut meines Händlers ein Zwischending von X7 und X9 sein. Kommt aber eh bald weg gegen eine XX.
Die Bremse ist eine MT2. Wird aber auch demnächst gegen eine andere getauscht. Weis nur nicht ob ich Magura MT8 oder XX nehmen soll!? Nächste Änderung ist aber als erstes ein andere LRS. Der aktuelle ist mir zu schwer. 
Lieben Gruß Ingo


----------



## eierspeiss (11. April 2014)

Aha...dann gib Bescheid wenns eine MT8 werden soll....eventuell geb ich meine ab da ich das Projekt Taurine aufgebe....

Was bringt den das Geschoss an Kilo auf die Waage? 10,3 inkl. Pedale?

Mfg


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2014)

Was willst du denn dafür haben? Kannst mir ja mal eine PN schicken dazu. Ich habe es noch nicht gewogen! Werde ich aber nachholen. Denke aber, dass es ca. 10,3 sind.


----------



## eierspeiss (11. April 2014)

is aber die blaue MT(Album)....die XX würde vom Style besser zu Deiner Rakete passen...aber ich meld mich noch wenns soweit ist.
Falls auch der Lenker gewechselt wird,gib Bescheid! sieht gut aus mit der durchehenden Line...

hast wohl <9.5 als Ziel....


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2014)

Blaue MT8? Hm schade. Das passt nicht! Finde aber in deinem Album keine. Welchen Lenker hast du denn?
Ja mal schauen, ob es die XX Bremse wird. Als erstes werden aber Teile getauscht, welche das Gewicht merklich drücken. Denke da an den LRS und Kurbel! Aber erstmal muss ich meine alten Teile loswerden, bevor was neues kommt!
>9,5 wäre schon toll!


----------



## eierspeiss (11. April 2014)

ne ne....der Lenker gefällt mir,soll heisen: haben will!
Was isn das für einer,`CrankBrothers?
Suche grad einen weil der aktuelle CarbonFLAT eine MAcke hat der ich nicht ganz über den Weg taue.Also geh ich kein Risiko ein..

hab ja schon erwähnt das eine XO Carbon Kurbel bzw.s-2200 leichte als eine XX ist,aber ncith mehr kostet.
Gewicht hab ich von einer 2fachen im Album.
Die XX am F4 hatte ich auf der Waage.Irgendwas um die 720gr inkl.Serienblättern... nix besonderes


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2014)

Achso 
Das ist ein Cannondale C2 flat, 2014 double-butted alloy, 700mm! Also nix wildes. Dieser war ab Werk drauf!
Danke für den Tip mit der Kurbel! Optisch passt die XX aber besser wie die XO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (11. April 2014)

Heute krank, also Fotos statt fahren. (Klick für gross)


----------



## IGGY (11. April 2014)

Wow. Sehr stimmig aufgebaut! Gute Besserung.....


----------



## eierspeiss (11. April 2014)

@RICO

Was macht das TopFuel jetzt?


----------



## Johnny Rico (11. April 2014)

Fährt in den Vogesen... Die zwei waren einander einfach zu ähnlich


----------



## eierspeiss (11. April 2014)

Tja....was soll mann zu deinem Scalpel viel schreiben ausser....Granate!
Da passen sogar die Rails vom Speedneedle farblich dazu....


----------



## pat23 (12. April 2014)

@IGGY 
Ist das ein Flash Carbon 3 das du da fährst?
Welche Rahmengröße ist das und wie groß bist du.
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eins zuzlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (12. April 2014)

Ja das ist meins. Es ist ein 17". Ich bin ca. 174cm groß!


----------



## Johnny Rico (13. April 2014)

IGGY schrieb:


> Wow. Sehr stimmig aufgebaut! Gute Besserung.....



Danke! Was optisch für mich nicht gut in Konzept passt, ist die Bremse (987er). Aber es sollte unbedingt eine Shimano werden und möglichst leicht sein. Ansonsten bin ich wohl fürs erste fertig.


----------



## IGGY (13. April 2014)

Also ich finde, dass es passt!


----------



## xmaxle (13. April 2014)

9XXer IS Bremssattel für vorne ?


----------



## Johnny Rico (13. April 2014)

@xmaxle Das ist eine charmante Idde. Die letzte Generation mit IS-Aufnahme waren aber doch die 970er, wenn ich nicht irre, oder? Und die 180er Scheibe ist zwar kein Muss (75kg, kein Hochgebirge in der Nähe), aber ein bisschen Reserve schadet nicht.


----------



## IGGY (13. April 2014)

So. Ich habe heute auf meiner zweiten Einweihungstour noch einmal ein Bild im Freien gemacht!


----------



## Ianus (13. April 2014)

Viel erkennt man ja nicht....


----------



## IGGY (13. April 2014)

Ja sorry. In der Unterführung war es sehr dunkel. Das war das beste was man mit dem iPhone rausholen kann!


----------



## Ianus (14. April 2014)

Meine beiden Gelände-CDs. Eines fürs Grobe und eines für die MTBer-Jagd


----------



## IGGY (14. April 2014)

Schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. April 2014)

Mein 2013er Scalpel:


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2014)

Schickes Rad und schicker Trail weiter unterhalb!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. April 2014)

Jup, da kann man sich austoben!


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2014)

Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. April 2014)

Nicht weit von meinem Heimatort Burgsinn in der Nähe von Gräfendorf:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tretstein-Wasserfall
http://www.spessart-erleben.de/content/wasserfall-trettstein
https://www.google.de/search?q=tret...qIoiEtQbqlICgCw&ved=0CDwQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=742


----------



## IGGY (20. April 2014)

Cool. Leider zu weit von mir weg :-(


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. April 2014)

Hi zusammen,
hier mein F 29 in Gr.M genau 8,4KG leicht.
Hatte vorher auch schon ein Flash 29er aber die ENVE sind der Hammer. Dass eine Carbon LRS soviel plus an Steifigkeit und Präzision bringt hätte ich nicht gedacht. Der LRS ist fast schon zu steif.


----------



## IGGY (22. April 2014)

Sehr schick. Hast du mal eine Teileliste?


----------



## Philipp666 (23. April 2014)

Da ist doch fast alles original , bis auf Sattel , Save Stütze und Reifen aber very Nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (23. April 2014)

LRS?


----------



## Oskar1974 (23. April 2014)

Hi,
im Grunde ist alles Original.
Alle Schrauben wurden durch Titan-bzw. Aluschrauben ersetzt. Griffe sind ESI und die Pedale sind Eggebeater 2TI mit mittellanger Titanachse. Bremsscheiben :140mm und 160mm. Leonardi Lefty Fender; Flaschenhalter CD Immix
Die ENVE habe ich entlabelt und mit weißen XC Aufklebern versehen( hat mit besser gefallen). Die Reifen sind tubeless montiert mit je 55ml Milch. Bei 1,65 bar Druck wiegt der Hobel genau 8,40 KG.
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## IGGY (23. April 2014)

Das ist doch mal eine Ansage!


----------



## zett78 (24. April 2014)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Grunde ist alles Original.
> Alle Schrauben wurden durch Titan-bzw. Aluschrauben ersetzt. Griffe sind ESI und die Pedale sind Eggebeater 2TI mit mittellanger Titanachse. Bremsscheiben :140mm und 160mm. Leonardi Lefty Fender; Flaschenhalter CD Immix
> Die ENVE habe ich entlabelt und mit weißen XC Aufklebern versehen( hat mit besser gefallen). Die Reifen sind tubeless montiert mit je 55ml Milch. Bei 1,65 bar Druck wiegt der Hobel genau 8,40 KG.
> ...



was hast du da für eine Stütze drin?
Ist das ne Save ohne Setback?


----------



## Oskar1974 (24. April 2014)

zett78 schrieb:


> was hast du da für eine Stütze drin?
> Ist das ne Save ohne Setback?


Hi,
ne die hat mininalen Setback, und wurde von Cannondale in Flash's verbaut.
Eines habe ich noch vergessen, die  DT 350 Nabe habe ich noch mit ner 36 star rachet Verzahnung versehnen . Diese ist ca 15 gr. leichter und bietet deutliche Verbesserung beim Antritt ( die 350 hatte ne 18ner Vollmaterialverzahnung verbaut und die 36ziger hatte ich noch über)
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## IGGY (24. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man einen Crank Brothers Kobalt 3 LRS für Lefty herbekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (25. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen
So. Ich habe mich entschieden. Es wird wohl ein FunWorks ZTR Cremt LRS werden. Nur mit der Nabenfarbe bin ich noch unschlüssig. Was denkt Ihr? Komplett schwarzes Laufrad, oder rote Naben und rote Nippel?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (25. April 2014)

Also rote Naben und Nippel würde ich nicht nehmen, wäre ja noch eine Farbe. (Obwohl ich auch ein paar kleine rote Farbklekse habe)
Ich würde weiße oder schwarze nehmen.


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2014)

Weiße Naben-Crest-rote Nippel?


----------



## matsch (29. April 2014)

Hat jemand eine Lösung wie man die untere Lagerschalen vor Dreck und Wasser besser schützen kann? Bei schlechten Wetter fliegt alles an das Lager. Die Dichtungen der Lager sind dafür nicht wirklich gemacht... Einfach nur Fett dran schmieren als zusätzliche Dichtung?


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2014)

Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass die Lager stark darunter leiden? Schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich kann dir leider dazu nichts sagen, da ich mein CD erst seit ein paar Wochen habe!


----------



## cd-surfer (30. April 2014)

Fahre seit vielen Jahren Leftys und habe keine Probleme mit dem unteren Lager. Grober Dreck kann nicht rein und Wasser folgt eher der Schwerkraft...


----------



## eierspeiss (30. April 2014)

Ab und an mal mit einem Lappen drüber wischen und gut sollte sein.....
Wenn das eine potenzielle Problemzone sein sollte dann wäre die Nachfrage nach Leftys
nicht so enorm.

Wenn du es extra fettest bleibt der ganze Humus erst recht drann haften.....sieht nicht gut aus....
Gibts da nicht eine Art Neoprenüberzieher hierfür? Versuch mal ein Durex


----------



## matsch (2. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre vielleicht bei zu schlechtem Wetter... 2Jahre = 2 untere Lager.   Finde ich halt nicht so toll. Den Lagersitz hätte man auch etwas besser lösen können.
Selbe Problem kommt auch beim großen Leftnabenlager. Ist auch so gut wie offen verbaut. Naja Amerikaner und Konstruieren ;-)


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. Mai 2014)

Hi, tausche doch beim nächsten Lagerwechsel, das Schaftrohr gegen das NEU (mit den 4 internen Spacern). Hier wird deutlich weniger Druck auf die Lager gegeben. Wobei ich das Drehmoment das in der Anleitung steht zu hoch finde. Ich ziehe den Schaft mit 7 NM ( und dann die Brückschrauben ebenfalls mit 7NM) an.
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## IGGY (3. Mai 2014)

Hm :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HanzDampf (3. Mai 2014)

Schickes Flash, besonders der Enve LRS gefällt mir - aber für eine M Größe ....Recht schwer...


----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2014)

So. Mein neuer LRS ist nun endlich angekommen und verbaut.


----------



## eierspeiss (11. Mai 2014)

Spürbare Unterschiede zum anderen?
Und wa ist das für ein Flaschenhalter?


----------



## IGGY (11. Mai 2014)

Ich bin noch nicht gefahren. Leider! Aber die sind um Welten leichter wie die, die verbaut waren. Das sind Tune Wasserträger.


----------



## eierspeiss (11. Mai 2014)

Noch nicht gefahren?  Wie haltest du das blos aus....? Wenn sie weniger Masse zum drehen haben wollen wir hoffen das sie nicht weniger stabil sind.
Warum montierst du keine Carbonstütze? Da hättest etwas mehr Flex,auch bei 31.6, und etwas Entlastung am Hinterrad.
Aber das trifft wohl eher bei mir zu der leider nie in den Genuß von solch schicken Leichtbau LRS kommen wird mit der Eigenmasse.


----------



## IGGY (12. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch eine CD Carbonstütze in 27,2mm. Es soll aber noch eine andere dran, da mir diese zu schwer ist. Naja aushalten tue ich es auch nicht. Mir fehlt gerade die Zeit :-(


----------



## pirat00 (12. Mai 2014)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das sind Tune Wasserträger.


Sicher?
Meine sehen komplett anders aus.


----------



## IGGY (12. Mai 2014)

Ja sehr sicher!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (12. Mai 2014)

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Wasserträger: Normal für konisch Flache und den Uni für normale Flaschen.
IGGY hat den Uni!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (12. Mai 2014)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei verschiedene Wasserträger: Normal für konisch Flache und den Uni für normale Flaschen.
> IGGY hat den Uni!


Den Uni habe ich...
Der sieht aber anders aus als der von Iggy
http://www.tune.de/portfolio/wassertrager-uni/


----------



## Triptube (17. Mai 2014)

Moin Gemeinde,

noch mal zu den Steuerlagern !
Macht einfach eine dünne Fettschicht, mit einem sehr zähen und Wasserabweisenden Fett auf das Untere Lager außen Auftragen.
Soll nur als Schutzschicht dienen so das durch die Dichtung kein Wasser und Dreck eindringen kann, wie z.B. im Winter bei Streusalz.
Am besten mit einem Wattestäbchen auftragen.

Hat bei mir immer gut funktioniert !

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Mai 2014)

Vorher sollte man aber auch sichergehen, dass in dem Lager genug Fett ist!
Meistens scheitert es daran. Schon genug neue Steuerlager/Leftynabenlager und BB30 Lager gesehen die fast trocken waren.


----------



## Triptube (26. Mai 2014)

Moin,

da gebe ich dir recht ! Gibt es leider immer wieder Ausfälle bei der Lagerqualität.
Bei BB30 benutze ich persönlich, die Lager von INA/FAG. Habe ich bis jetzt immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## darkdog (26. Mai 2014)

Neues Cannondale F29 haben den Hinterbau/Bremse und Gabel geändert
http://www.crcbike.it/mtb-29er/la-nuova-cannondale-di-fontana.html


----------



## Marc19 (26. Mai 2014)

matsch schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Lösung wie man die untere Lagerschalen vor Dreck und Wasser besser schützen kann? Bei schlechten Wetter fliegt alles an das Lager. Die Dichtungen der Lager sind dafür nicht wirklich gemacht... Einfach nur Fett dran schmieren als zusätzliche Dichtung?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 289350



Hi,

Versuch es damit!

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...64971/Products/KP068SI&ViewAction=ViewProduct
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (26. Mai 2014)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Versuch es damit!
> 
> ...




Das bringt jedoch dem Lager nichts. Das liegt doch auch dann noch offen....


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (19. Juni 2014)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Grunde ist alles Original.
> Alle Schrauben wurden durch Titan-bzw. Aluschrauben ersetzt. Griffe sind ESI und die Pedale sind Eggebeater 2TI mit mittellanger Titanachse. Bremsscheiben :140mm und 160mm. Leonardi Lefty Fender; Flaschenhalter CD Immix
> Die ENVE habe ich entlabelt und mit weißen XC Aufklebern versehen( hat mit besser gefallen). Die Reifen sind tubeless montiert mit je 55ml Milch. Bei 1,65 bar Druck wiegt der Hobel genau 8,40 KG.
> ...



Mich würde interessieren wie du auf die 8,4 kg kommst.

Im Katalog wird das Bike mit 10,24 kg mit der Standard Austattung angegeben.
Bei den ausgetauschten Komponenten werden wohl kaum knapp 2 Kilo auf der Strecke bleiben.

Hier die technischen Angaben auf die ich mich bei der Aussage stütze:
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...-cm-191933_1&gclid=CMfzwNi-hL8CFcoBwwodCwYAVQ

Soweit ich das verstehe sind die Angaben für Größe M gemacht. Bei Größe L wird nochmal was aufgerechnet.

Also wer lügt hier? 
www.biker-border.de oder deine Waage?


Zu dem Problem des "offenen Lagers":

Die einfachste Lösung ist wohl du holst dir ein SKS Shockboard mit einem Adapter für die Lefty.
Da du ja sehr viel im Dreck zu fahren scheinst und / oder du die Gabel komisch belastest oder einfach 5000 km in einer Saison fährst ist klar dass du mal nen Lager durch bekommst. Von dem Problem habe ich aber bisher auch noch nichts gehört.


Die Lösung mit dem Shockboard könnte dann so aussehen:


----------



## Oskar1974 (19. Juni 2014)

Moin, Du musst schon die Augen aufmachen....... Du hast das F 29 Model 3 erwischt...... ,
Ich habe mir das Team Model geleistet...... welches aus der Box 8,9 kg wiegt...... ,  und dann noch ein paar Teile getauscht...... und hokus pokus die 8,4 kg sind da....
Gruß Patrick


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (19. Juni 2014)

Ah ok, das habe ich wohl überlesen. Dann Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike.
Mir wären 2 kg keine 4000,- € Wert, zumal du dich mit dem Hardtail-Ding ja im Gelände nur dürftig bewegen kannst.. aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Mein Scalpel 3 wiegt 10.5 kg und hat 110mm vorne sowie 100 mm hinten.


----------



## Oskar1974 (19. Juni 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> Ah ok, das habe ich wohl überlesen. Dann Glückwunsch zu deinem Bike.
> Mir wären 2 kg keine 4000,- € Wert, zumal du dich mit dem Hardtail-Ding ja im Gelände nur dürftig bewegen kannst.. aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.
> 
> Mein Scalpel 3 wiegt 10.5 kg und hat 110mm vorne sowie 100 mm hinten.


Wetten, das ich runter und rauf schneller bin als DU  . Hast Du deine Lefty modifiziert. Die verbaute hat doch nur 10cm Fderweg..


----------



## crash_bumm_bang (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ihr Glücklichen,
will auch Cannondale Owner werden, das F29 Carbon 2 soll es werden.
Unsicher bin ich wegen der angeblich hohen Front und langem Vorbau.
Wie sind denn da die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Triptube (19. Juni 2014)

Für mich war/ist das Bike mit einem 100mm -15° Vorbau ohne Spacer perfekt ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Oskar1974 (19. Juni 2014)

Da muss ich Steve recht geben 
Ich fahre es im Gr M mit nem 90mm Vorbau -5 Grad und nem 700mm breiten Lenker. Hab lange Beine ( von Pedalachse bis Sattelsitzfläch ca 93 cm).
Also ich bin mir daher beim neuen F-SI nicht sicher ob das Ganze für mich etwas tief wäre. Und mit 3 Spacer will ich den Hobel auch nicht fahren.
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Triptube (19. Juni 2014)

Moin Patrick,

gebe dir recht, wird schon sehr interessant werden wie das F-Si sich da anfühlen wird. Will es mit der gleichen Konfiguration fahren wie mein jetziges.
Das CFR Team hat das "alte" Flash auch mit 26"er Lefty´s und 70mm gefahren. Damit soll der ganze vordere Bereich um ca. 2cm tiefer liegen.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## crash_bumm_bang (20. Juni 2014)

... jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, ich dachte den Vorbau nicht verändern zu können. Ein Dealer meinte da geht nichts mit Spacer und so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)

Moin,

es gibt die Möglichkeit, drei Spacer drunter zu packen, (die sind, meines wissens nach bei allen Bike´s dabei), die du dan individuel anpassen kannst.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Juni 2014)

Genau! Bis zu 1,5cm kann man dadurch den Vorbau tiefer setzen.
Aber nicht vergessen: Alle Spacer die du unter dem Vorbau weg nimmst müssen dann auch vom Steerer/Steuerrohr runtergenommen werden.
(der ROTE bleibt immer drauf!)


----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)

So ist es zu mindestens bei der MK II Hülse. Bei der alten war das ja nicht der Fall, das man die Spacer drunter packen musste.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Marc19 (20. Juni 2014)

HI,

sondern? (habe keien ahnung) 

Einfach die Spacer raus und gut ist???

Gruss Marc


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. Juni 2014)

Also,
es gab bis 2013 die alten Steerer (Für OPI Vorbauten):






und ab Anfang 2013 die neuen MK2 Steerer mit Wulst und Spacern, die ein Knacken verhindern sollen.
Funktioniert auch definitiv besser!
Der ROTE Spacer muss immer drauf bleiben! Man soll immer soviele Spacer am Vorbau wie am Steerer verbauen.






PS: Ich empfehle allen mit dem OPI Steerer auf den neuen MKII umzurüsten. Sowas läuft im Austauschprogramm bei jedem Händler. Wenn der alte Knackt wird er einfach umgetauscht


----------



## Triptube (20. Juni 2014)

Moin,

da habe ich ja bis jetzt immer Glück gehabt ! 
Mein MK I Hülse hat noch nie geknackt, auch dank dem Klüber Fett ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (21. Juni 2014)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Wetten, das ich runter und rauf schneller bin als DU  . Hast Du deine Lefty modifiziert. Die verbaute hat doch nur 10cm Fderweg..



Es ist die Lefty 110 DLR 2. Die hat Standard 110 mm, also keine Modifizierung.

Den Berg hoch bist du sicher schneller, aber wenn du runter den Speed mitgehst bin ich mir sicher dass sich dein schickes hinteres Carbon-Laufrad beim ersten richtigen Big-Spot oder Drop verabschiedet


----------



## Oskar1974 (21. Juni 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> Es ist die Lefty 110 DLR 2. Die hat Standard 110 mm, also keine Modifizierung.
> 
> Den Berg hoch bist du sicher schneller, aber wenn du runter den Speed mitgehst bin ich mir sicher dass sich dein schickes hinteres Carbon-Laufrad beim ersten richtigen Big-Spot oder Drop verabschiedet


Ach ein Scalpel 29er ist auch ein tolles Rad . Aber das mit der 110 DLR 2 ist doch nicht Serie.?! Die 29er Scalpel haben alle 100MM, oder ist das abgebildet Bike mit dem schicken Schutzblech nicht Deines


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (22. Juni 2014)

Nein natürlich nicht.

Bilder von meinem Bike findeste aufn Profil unter Fotos.

Ums kurz zu machen, ich hab nen 26" Scalpel 3 Modeljahr 2010 und da war die Lefty 110 DLR 2 dran 
Auf nem 29er würde die sich auch fahren lassen, jedoch mit 90 mm Travel.

Das Bild mit dem Schutzblech war nur für den Lager-Cracker als Beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (22. Juni 2014)

Upps aber feurn 26ziger sind 10,5 kg doch recht schwer......


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (22. Juni 2014)

Naja eigentlich nicht. 

Es ist ja ein FULLY... klar kann sich das Gewicht mit Hardtail nicht messen.
Wenn du diese Gewichtsklasse mit einem 29er erreichen willst, musst du schon richtig tief in den Geldbeutel greifen 
und dir das neue Scalpel 29er Carbon Team oder Ultimate holen.

Im 26er Bereich gibts dann noch das Trigger für schlappe 6000 €, hat 130 mm vorne und hinten und wiegt auch nur ca. 10,4 kg.

... doch die übersteigen allesamt mein Budget...


----------



## Ianus (22. Juni 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> Im 26er Bereich gibts dann noch das Trigger für schlappe 6000 €, hat 130 mm vorne und hinten und wiegt auch nur ca. 10,4 kg.



Da schleppe ich doch gerne die 11,5kg unter mir herum


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (23. Juni 2014)

hehe... 

hätte kurz zuvor fast das gleiche rz120 auf ebay gekauft für nen 1000er...
mich aber dann doch für das Scalpel entschieden.


----------



## Citybiker435 (23. Juni 2014)

servus,

hier mal mein twentyniner.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2014)

Mein (Ur) Flash mit neuen Schuhen (650B Conversion):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (23. Juni 2014)

[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (23. Juni 2014)

Zwei Fragen:

A:

Warum fahrt ihr scheinbar Rahmengröße S um dann die Sattelstütze in den Himmel zu schieben?
Wenn ihr 1,90 m seid und wollt nen geioles Bike fahren, dann kauft es doch in XL, statt die Geometry des Ganzen damit zu zerstören.

B:

Wenn ihr schon durch den Trick Gewicht sparen wollt (was ich vermute), müsste ihr euch wenigstens Lenker mit nem anständigen Rize holen und nicht die Flat Bars, um wenigstens einigermaßen die Geometrie zu korrgieren.


Vermutung C
ist dass ihr gerne mit dem Gesicht zum Asphalt fahrt und ihr euch dadurch schneller vorkommt. 


Hab jetzt auch noch nen Flat dran, der kommt aber in einer Woche ab und wird durch nen Ritchey WCS Carbon Low Rizer ersetzt.
Das wird dann wieder perfekt mit Sitzposition und Geometrie. Aber ich trau mich ja auch nen Rahmen zu fahren der von der Größe her passt (L - 184cm) 

Noch eins, ich will mal sehen wie du mit der Sattelposition durch die Alpen kommst 


-----

Achso,.. ja... Angeberrunde hier sonst?
Meine Felgen,
Meine Bremsen,
mein Rahmen,
meine Gabel,
deine Frau,... ? 












... 10,6 kg so wie es da steht ...


----------



## eierspeiss (23. Juni 2014)

Du bist ein ganz ein komischer Geselle!

A und B: das is ein XL...ergo kein geheimes Gewichtstuning.  Schrittlänge 92cm! Von mir aus kannst jetzt anfangen mit Geometrie und Kinetik.
Schön wenn du jetzt auch einen Riser fährts...juckt mich nicht.

Und wo zum  steht das ich mit dem Teil über die Alpen will.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (23. Juni 2014)

Mhm, das ging mehr an daniel77 mit seinem Flash als an dich.
Bei dir dürfte laut Augenmaß alles stimmen, das erste Bild mit dem Flat Bar hat nur etwas stutzig gemacht.


Aber jedem dem seine Ambition beim Fahren.

Da wo ich fahre gibt's Berge, 

mein Ziel ist es den Berg hoch zu kommen...
... und vorallendingen wieder runter!

Aber wenn's immer nur grade aus auf nem Radweg geht, egal ob hoch und runter, war für mich die Tour nicht komplett.


----------



## eierspeiss (23. Juni 2014)

Dein Augenmaß in allen Ehren aber überlass doch bitte jedem selber wie hoch er die Stütze am liebsten fährt.
Bei uns "Großen" fängt der Oberkörper erst ab der Hüfte an und nicht schon bei den Kniescheiben
Und mit Nickname Markieren weis jeder was und wen Du meinst.

Grüße


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2014)

1.83m Körpergrösse bei 0.91m Beinlänge..........

Dann mal los ihr Geometrieexperten.


----------



## eierspeiss (23. Juni 2014)

na vlt. sieht er, @Stumpjumper11 sich mal Deine Galerie an Bikes an.
Wenn ihm dann was auffällt dann muss er nicht anfangen mit Geo!

Edit: 91 bei 1.83 ergibt sicher ordentlich Dampf beim Treten.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (23. Juni 2014)

Großen... 

ich bin 184-6cm und hab ne Schrittlänge von 86cm bei nem L Rahmen, passt perfekt. Sogar ein XL Rahmen wäre für mich fahrbar weil ich einen relativ langen Oberkörper in Verhältnis zu meiner Schrittlänge habe.
Bei @daniel77 ergibt das mit den Daten einen L Rahmen.

Aber will mich auch nicht Geometrie-Experte schimpfen. Hab den Begriff einfach nur mal in den Raum geworfen weil ich finde dass diese Position einfach nicht für lange Strecken tauglich ist, also muss was mit der Geometrie dabei nicht stimmen.

Aber prinzipiell haste schon recht @eierspeiss , jeder sollte so fahren wie er es mag und bequem findet.
Meine Meinung ist halt einfach dass ICH mit dieser Sattelposition keine 100 km am Stück fahren wollte.


----------



## eierspeiss (23. Juni 2014)

na dann


----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2014)

Bei der Beinlänge ist man bei L Rahmen vom Stützenauszug fast immer an der Grenze, auch mit einer 400mm Stütze. XL ist aber immer deutlich zu lang und auch meist bei der Überstandshöhe zu knapp und durch den längeren Radstand in Relation zur Körpergrösse auch zu unbeweglich/zu wenig agil.

Die eher kompakteren 29er Geos kommen mir bei den Proportionen sehr entgegen, mein Simplon Razorblade 29 hat mit einer 47er RH bei Grösse L die für mich (fast) perfekte Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. Juni 2014)

@Stumpjumper: mein Arsch ist eben nicht dein Arsch! Und jetzt Schluss mit dem Ferndiagnose-Geo-Geschwafel....und wieder schöne Cd's


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juni 2014)

@daniel77 locker bleiben... dieses Gefasel mit XL hoere ich auch immer. Lange Bein und kurzer Oberkoerper. Bei mir kommen noch kurzer Oberschenkel und langer Unterschenkel -> umgedrehte Thomson, damit ich den Sattel weit genug vor bekomme. DAS sind als lustige Geometrievorschlaege!


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juni 2014)

Jaja, bin da sehr locker, das witzige ist einfach das diese "Vorschläge" immer von Leuten kommen die mit ihrem Bike offenbar nur auf Waldautobahnen geradeaus fahren....warum sonst empfiehlt man im Grenzfall einen grösseren Rahmen??


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juni 2014)

Super auch das er (@Stumpjumper) meint so könnte man keine langen Strecken fahren 

Kann ja gerne mal mitkommen auf die Langstrecke O-Tour oder Nationalpark-Marathon....


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (24. Juni 2014)

Also mir würde halte nach 30 km der Arsch wahrscheinlich so glühen dass ich aussähe wie ein Pavian.
Deshalb ist halt einfach nen Fragezeichen übern Kopf aufgetaucht als ich das sah.
Doch wenn du damit super zurecht kommst, bin ich wohl der letzte der dich davon abhalten wollen würde.

Waldautobahnen?! oO

... wie beschrieben, Berg hoch, Aussicht, Berg runter (nicht über die "Autobahn")


----------



## swift daddy (25. Juni 2014)

Rush in seiner natürlichen Umgebung


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (25. Juni 2014)

Echt?

Wird das Rush im Laden dann auch mit der Visage daneben verkauft?
So mit Papp-Aufsteller in Lebensgröße neben dem Bike vielleicht?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo.
Sagt mal bin ich blind oder kann man sich wirklich nirgendwo im Netz die Händler von Cannondale in DE anzeigen lassen, das kenne ich eigentlich von anderen Marken anders.

Danke im Voraus.

VG Christian


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (26. Juni 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Sagt mal bin ich blind oder kann man sich wirklich nirgendwo im Netz die Händler von Cannondale in DE anzeigen lassen, das kenne ich eigentlich von anderen Marken anders.



keine Ahnung was du meinst??!


http://www.cannondale.com/deu/dealer-locator/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldShatterhand81 (26. Juni 2014)

Oh man ist das peinlich, weil die Seite trotz auf DE eingestellt immer in den USA gestartet hat von der Karte her, habe ich das garnicht ausprobiert.
Danke!


----------



## swift daddy (26. Juni 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> Echt?
> 
> Wird das Rush im Laden dann auch mit der Visage daneben verkauft?
> So mit Papp-Aufsteller in Lebensgröße neben dem Bike vielleicht?


ja die gute Dame hat da ordentlich zugelangt, während ich mich mit nem Riegel zufriedengeben musste  

extra für dich dann nochmal ohne menschliche Deko auf m Rocher de Mutzig


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (26. Juni 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Oh man ist das peinlich, weil die Seite trotz auf DE eingestellt immer in den USA gestartet hat von der Karte her, habe ich das garnicht ausprobiert.
> Danke!



Kein Thema,... 
Hauptsache du kaufst dir auch nen schickes CD! 



swift daddy schrieb:


> ja die gute Dame hat da ordentlich zugelangt, während ich mich mit nem Riegel zufriedengeben musste



Schick da oben!

Wie bistn da mit dem Federweg hoch gekommen? 

Bestimmt die Seilbahn genommen, dann nochmal nen halben Kilometer den Berg runter, dann wieder hoch fahren und oben einen auf voll-erschöpft machen mit Energie-Riegel??


----------



## swift daddy (27. Juni 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> Schick da oben!
> Wie bistn da mit dem Federweg hoch gekommen?
> Bestimmt die Seilbahn genommen, dann nochmal nen halben Kilometer den Berg runter, dann wieder hoch fahren und oben einen
> auf voll-erschöpft machen mit Energie-Riegel??


Rad in Kofferraum, kurz unterhalb vom Gipfel rausgeholt und Wasser übergekippt, damit's echt aussieht ... und nicht zu vergessen das Trikot vom Vortag, damit auch der authentische Radfahrer-Geruch "10 m gegen den Wind" passt


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (27. Juni 2014)

N'abend.
Haben die Enve Carbon LRS aus dem Cannondale F29 Carbon Team eine Gewichtsbeschränkung?
Danke.

Und warum ist die neue 2015er Lefty besser als die aktuelle?
Bin absoluter Cannondale Neuling und kenne mich überhaupt nicht aus mit den Gabeln und bin momentan total hin und her gerissen zwischen dem Cannondale F29 Carbon Team 2013er Modell und dem noch kommenden Cannondale F-Si Carbon 1.

Das neue finde ich von der Geo und den 10mm mehr an Federweg super, aber die außen verlegten Kabel und vor allem die Wiedereinführung des Schnellspanners hinten schrecken mich total ab, gefahren habe ich noch nie ein Cannondale.

Würde mich über ein wenig Hilfe freuen.

VG Christian


----------



## zett78 (27. Juni 2014)

Wie kommst du drauf,  dass der Schnellspanner und die externe Zugverlegung neu ist? War vorher auch schon so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldShatterhand81 (27. Juni 2014)

Na weil es auf mich so gewirkt anhand der Beschreibung, dass das auch eine Änderung sei, daher war ich davon ausgegangen, dass das 2013er ne Steckachse und innenliegende Züge hätte...was die Auswahl gerade wieder deutlich vereinfacht hat bzw. mich in Richtung des 2014er bringt, denn ich hätte lieber zweifach, auch eine XT Bremse würde ich persönlich bevorzugen gegenüber einer Avid.

Danke für den Hinweis!

Ich sollte besser bzw. langsamer lesen...
_Entgegen des Trends *nach wie vor* mit Schnellspannachse am Hinterbau._


----------



## uphill (29. Juni 2014)

Hier ein neues - gestern die ersten Kilometer damit gefahren 

Cannondale F29 Carbon 3 / Größe XL / (noch) in der Originalausstattung

... ich bin total begeistert wie steif der Rahmen bzw. wie sensiebel die Lefty ist.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (30. Juni 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> ... gefahren habe ich noch nie ein Cannondale....



Dann geh doch erstmal zu nem Fachhändler und mach ne Probefahrt.

Du wirst erstaunt sein wie sehr viel besser das Fahrverhalten mit einem Cannondale Rahmen und einer Lefty Gabel sein kann gegenüber "normalen" Fahrrädern mit Teleskop-Gabeln. Außerdem ist Cannondale in Sachen Rahmen-Geometrie ein führender Hersteller. Bin mir sicher dass du nicht mehr absteigen willst und wenn du es dir gekauft hast, wirst du erstmal so lange fahren bis du abends einen Krampf von Radeln hast 

,... zumindest war das bei mir so ... 

Bezüglich deiner Bedenken mit den Avid und Shimano Bremsen kann ich dir nicht ganz folgen. Habe beides schon gefahren und muss wirklich sagen dass eine Avid Exlexir 5 bissiger und besser zu dosieren ist als eine Shimano XT. Meiner Ansicht nach hat Avid in Sachen Bremsen klar die Nase vorn. (Und ja ihr Nörgler, die XT war entlüftet, sauber und hatte eingefahrene Beläge)


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (30. Juni 2014)

Das habe ich auch vor, aber erst wenn die neuen Räder erhältlich sind.
Ich habe ja auch keine Bedenken wegen der Geo und die Gabel ist ja einer der Gründe die für Cannondale sprechen.
Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel kann man allerdings beim Händler mittels Bordstein kaum antesten, für eine Geländefahrt, wird einem wohl kaum ein Händler das Rad zur Verfügung stellen.

Bzgl. Bremsen, Geschmackssache und vor allem eine Frage des Fahrergewichts.

Nebenbei, wie kann man denn ein führender Hersteller in der Frage der Geometrie sein?


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (30. Juni 2014)

Gröberes Kopfsteinpflaster ist auch nen Super-Test für das Ansprechverhalten.

Der Lock-Out wird auch wichtig für Lefty Neulinge, also bei ner Probefahrt mal aus dem Sattel raus gehen und in den Voll-Tritt mit Eigengewicht gehen. Du wirst dich wundern wie sehr die Lefty dabei das Arbeiten anfängt im Vergleich zu einer normalen Teleskop-Gabel. Für viele Lefty-Gegner ein K.O. - Kriterium. Doch sie lässt sich ja sperren. 

Was ich meine mit führender Geometrie kann Cannondale selbst am besten erklären:


_*29’ER RENNGEOMETRIE*
Durch den Einsatz von super kurzen Kettenstreben, einem niedrigen Tretlager und einem steileren Lenkwinkel hat das F29’er Carbon das gleiche präzise Handling und lebhafte Feeling wie unsere 26”-Bikes. Hinzu kommt die “wir-rollen-überalles”- Fähigkeit von großen Rädern._

Hinzu kommt noch die Cannondale patentierten Technologien "SPEED SAVE" und "BallisTec Streben"

Doch genug die Werbetrommel gerührt für einen Tag.  ... die zahlen mir schließlich keine Provision...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (30. Juni 2014)

Meine Frag hast du mir aber immer noch nicht beantwortet wie man in der Frage der Geometrie ein führender Hersteller sein kann?
Das ist nämlich nicht möglich weil es keine optimale Geometrie für alles gibt, daher ist das nicht richtig.

Das jeder Hersteller für sich und sein Rad die besten Fahreigenschaften und das beste Carbon bewirbt ist auch nichts neues, das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass das was C. baut nichts taugt oder schlecht ist, im Gegenteil (zumindest nach dem was ich bisher gelesen habe) aber man sollte solche Ding schon mit klaren Gläsern und nicht mit der rosaroten Brille betrachten.

Auch das die Lefty besser ist als vergleichbare herkömmliche Gabeln glaube ich schon, aber was soll es mir für einen Vorteil bringen, wenn eine Gabel im Wiegetritt stark pumpt/reagiert?
Viel wichtiger ist doch, dass Sie dies im Lockout nicht tut, da ist mMn Fox recht stark, was das Blockieren angeht ist die Gabel dann in der Regel wirklich gesperrt, im Gegensatz zu Rock Shox, zumindest war das bei mir bisher so.

Fazit für mich: Nach wie vor interessant, aber ich bin egal bei was kein Fanboy, sondern betrachte alles möglichst neutral.


----------



## eierspeiss (30. Juni 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> _*29’ER RENNGEOMETRIE*
> Durch den Einsatz von super kurzen Kettenstreben, einem niedrigen Tretlager und einem steileren Lenkwinkel hat das F29’er Carbon das gleiche präzise Handling und lebhafte Feeling wie unsere 26”-Bikes. Hinzu kommt die “wir-rollen-überalles”- Fähigkeit von großen Rädern_




Is doch nur Firmenpropaganda.!
Bin dazumal auf einem GF Supercaliber besser gesessen.....
 Aber das die Amis allgemein für ihre Geo bekannt sind, ist unbestritten.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (1. Juli 2014)

Klar sollte man solche Dinge nüchtern betrachten und auch vergleichen, gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.

Die Genannte Eigenschaft der Lefty mit dem einwippen, war eines Ihrer Mankos im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln. Sie macht es jedoch durch Steifigkeit und ein sehr direktes Ansprechverhalten wieder wett.

Wie man da führend sein kann, ... vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt und wollte eigentlich sagen dass die Geometrie eines jeden Cannondale Rahmens bis auf das kleinste Detail durchdacht ist. Du merkst dass du auf nen Cannondale sitzt und nicht nur weil es drauf steht 

Fanboy hin, Fanboy her,...
Ich hatte nen GIANT, zwei SPECIALIZED und nun ein CD. Also habe ich Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, Abgesehen von dem was ich sonst so mal gefahren bin. Ich komme immer wieder bei SPECIALIZED und CD an, egal auf was ich mich drauf setze.


----------



## crash_bumm_bang (2. Juli 2014)

...sagt mal, wie sieht es denn mit den Lieferzeiten aus, bei kauf vom freundlichen?


----------



## AriesWendell (2. Juli 2014)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich möchte hier mal einen Cannondale Sammelthread starten, in dem jeder sein Cannondale posten kann, um Gleichgesinnten Anregungen zu geben! Da ich damals den Specialized Sammelthread gestartet habe, und dieser sehr erfolgreich ist, würde es mich freuen, wenn dieser hier den gleichen Anklang findet! Leider bekomme ich mein Rad erst Ende nächste Woche, würde mich jedoch schon einmal über Eure Bikes freuen!
> Also her mit den Bildern
> 
> Lieben Gruß Ingo



Hallo. Hier ist das Cannondale Jekyll (26") meiner Freundin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da sie am Vorderrad so viel Platz hat überlegt sie sich das 26" Vorderrad gegen ein 27,5" auszutauschen. Meint ihr das funkt? Falls ja, was sollten wir dabei beachten? Da Cannondale oft ganz andere Maße hat als gewöhnlich (zB. beim Vorbau,..etc).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldShatterhand81 (2. Juli 2014)

Interessanter wäre zu erfahren was das bringen soll.
Eine Geometrieveränderung und hohe Kosten und das für 4% Unterschied.
Ich würde einfach so ein Rad einbauen, den Reifen voll aufpumpen und die Gabel komplett leer machen, dann siehst du ob es passt.


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juli 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Interessanter wäre zu erfahren was das bringen soll.



Kann man nur selbst "erfahren".
Wenn man noch nie 26", 27.5" und 29" in einem vergleichbaren Setup gefahren ist sollte man nicht mutmassen.



Zim81 schrieb:


> hohe Kosten


Wobei? Wenn du für 300-500€ ein neues Fahrgefühl und ein gefühlt neues Bike bekommst ist das ein guter Deal.



Zim81 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach so ein Rad einbauen, den Reifen voll aufpumpen und die Gabel komplett leer machen, dann siehst du ob es passt.


Genau so macht man es! Bei meiner 110mm Speed Carbon hat's gepasst.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe schon 29er gefahren und finde sie im jeweiligen Einsatzgebiet gut, aber 27,5" ist Leuteverarscherei.
Unterschiede erfahren kannst du garnicht bei dem geringen Unterschied, weil du garkeinen direkten Vergleich hast, dazu müsstest du nämlich nicht wissen, was du gerade fährst...aber die Diskussion ist hier Fehl am Platz, daher lasse ich es.


----------



## daniel77 (2. Juli 2014)

Schon gefahren? Ja oder nein??


----------



## eierspeiss (2. Juli 2014)

Kommen wieder Bilder.Sonst lade ich wieder eines von meinem hoch.....darf gerne als Drohung verstanden werden.Solange es dem Zweck dient......

Aber Laufradgrößen Suderei.... bitte nicht


----------



## Light-Fahrer (2. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Hallo. Hier ist das Cannondale Jekyll (26") meiner Freundin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt ohne weiteres. lefty muss nur um 1cm des federweges via spacer reduziert werden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (3. Juli 2014)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das positiv Beiträgt zum Fahrverhalten im Gelände, da du mit dem Vorderrad weniger direkt agieren kannst.

Doch probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Light-Fahrer (3. Juli 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das positiv Beiträgt zum Fahrverhalten im Gelände, da du mit dem Vorderrad weniger direkt agieren kannst.
> 
> Doch probieren geht über studieren.


Da wird sich auch nix positiv verändern entweder vorne & hinten oder ganz sein lassen. Erkenn den Sinn dahinter nicht...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (3. Juli 2014)

Doch Negatives, mehr Gewicht und 1cm weniger Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AriesWendell (3. Juli 2014)

Light-Fahrer schrieb:


> Passt ohne weiteres. lefty muss nur um 1cm des federweges via spacer reduziert werden.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Light-Fahrer schrieb:


> Da wird sich auch nix positiv verändern entweder vorne & hinten oder ganz sein lassen. Erkenn den Sinn dahinter nicht...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Also, ein gewisser Daniel v.Kossak gewinnt seine Enduro-Rennen (2014) mit einm Propain Tyee, welches vorne 27.5 und hinten 26 hat. Deswegen bin ich überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen vorne ein 27.5 Reifen montieren zu wollen. Aber anscheinend ist er nicht ganz eurer Meinung  Bericht ->http://enduro-mtb.com/bikecheck-interview-daniel-von-kossaks-propain-tyee/

Das Cannondale um welches es sich hier dreht ist das meiner Freundin. Ich selber fahre seit Anfang des Jahres ein Giant Trance 27.5(2014)  und es fährt sich saugeil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vor dem Kauf fuhr ich auch ein 29'er zum Testen, jedoch fühlte es sich behäbig und nicht gerade agil an. Aber das sind meine eigenen Eindrücke und bekanntermaßen sind Geschmäcker verschieden.

Also, wir werden ihr Cannondale vorne mit einem 27.5'er bestücken, es ausprobieren und danach weitersehen.


----------



## Light-Fahrer (3. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Also, ein gewisser Daniel v.Kossak gewinnt seine Enduro-Rennen (2014) mit einm Propain Tyee, welches vorne 27.5 und hinten 26 hat. Deswegen bin ich überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen vorne ein 27.5 Reifen montieren zu wollen. Aber anscheinend ist er nicht ganz eurer Meinung  Bericht ->http://enduro-mtb.com/bikecheck-interview-daniel-von-kossaks-propain-tyee/
> 
> Das Cannondale um welches es sich hier dreht ist das meiner Freundin. Ich selber fahre seit Anfang des Jahres ein 27.5 und es fährt sich saugeil!
> 
> ...


Ok, das natürlich ein Grund "weil i- einer damit,i- welche Rennen gewinnt". Ich vergaß, danke. Jetzt versteh ich den umbau .oh man -.-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (4. Juli 2014)

Warum denn nicht was in der Unterschiedsgrößenordnung, was meinst du wie geil sich das fährt:
http://www.fahrradtouren-muensterland.de/img/hochrad_mit_kettenantrieb.jpg

Wenn das der Daniel v.Kossak fährt, kann der direkt in der Pro-Klasse starten.


----------



## eierspeiss (4. Juli 2014)

Damals gabs auch Wollsocken statt Durex für'n Willi....hats gewirkt? Nö!

Wenn jemand für den Placebo Effekt zahlen will....soll er doch.....


----------



## Light-Fahrer (4. Juli 2014)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Damals gabs auch Wollsocken statt Durex für'n Willi....hats gewirkt? Nö!
> 
> Wenn jemand für den Placebo Effekt zahlen will....soll er doch.....


Klar kann er soll er auch!!! Danach ist man immer schlauer...
selbst wenns für'n A***h ist, redet man sich's einfach schön...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eierspeiss (6. Juli 2014)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper11 (7. Juli 2014)

Also für mich war es das mit Cannondale..

Warum???

könnt ihr hier lesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cann...-neuem-hinterbau.469096/page-10#post-12118843
#240

Für mich ist daher klar, nie wieder CD.

Viel Spaß noch mit euren Bikes die viel versprechen und wenig halten!


----------



## eierspeiss (7. Juli 2014)

..


----------



## eierspeiss (7. Juli 2014)

Zuerst in den Himmel loben und dann Fallen lassen........

Dann viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike aus Stahl......



Tschüss


----------



## Oskar1974 (7. Juli 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> Also für mich war es das mit Cannondale..
> 
> Warum???
> 
> ...


Moin Sportsfreund,
Du bist vielleicht ein Komischer.......... Geh zum Händler und reklamier den Rahmen. War ein bekanntes Problem bei diesem Rahmen! Bekommst sicherlich nen Neuen..


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (7. Juli 2014)

Die Chancen dass CD den tauscht stehen wohl relativ schlecht. Da das Scalpel ein reines Race-Bike ist und diese komplette Dämpfereinheit wohl nur für unebenheiten auf einer Strasse und leichte Waldwege und Schotterpisten ausgelegt ist, hab ich auch schon gelesen dass CD sich da raus redet und sagt: "Das ist kein Gewährleistungsfall weil das Bike unserer Ansicht falsch oder zu viel belastet wurde"

Ist im Internet nach zu lesen und scheinbar eine beliebte Ausrede von CD.

Außerdem bin ich nicht bereit noch irgendwelches Geld in dieses Frameset zu stecken, das wird alles immer nur noch teurer undkalkulierbarer.
Und selbst wenn ich nen Austauschrahmen bekomme, stehen die Chancen wohl relativ gut dass es beim neuen Rahmen nix anderes wird.
Habe hier im anderen Thread gelesen dass es einer nach einer Woche geschafft hat sein neues Scalpel mit einem ähnlichen Bruch zu versehen. Und das kann für einen "Top-Hersteller" mit Namen einfach nicht sein.

Weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber wenn ich z.b. Trans-Alp fahre, dann will ich mich auf mein Fahrrad verlassen können und nicht bei jeder Kurve die ich mit nem blockierenden Hinterrad nehme Angst haben zu müssen das mir jetzt gleich der Rahmen bricht. Vielleich noch auf 2500 m über dem Meeresspiegel in einer Abfahrt die links ne Bergklippe und rechts den Abhang hat der 1000 m runter geht.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Juli 2014)

Stumpjumper11 schrieb:


> ...*Da das Scalpel ein reines Race-Bike ist*...Wenn ich z.b. Trans-Alp fahre...


 Damit ist doch eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (7. Juli 2014)

Und?

Werden auf den Alpen etwa keine Marathon-Rennen gefahren?
Deine Aussage bezieht sich auf nichts!


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Juli 2014)

Sicher, ist trotzdem die Frage ob ein reines Racebike für ein solches Einsatzgebiet das richtige Rad ist, wenn ja, sollte es dem Rad auch nichts ausmachen...außerdem brechen auch Rahmen von anderen Radherstellern.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (7. Juli 2014)

Das Scalpel ist ein MARATHON RACE BIKE.

Also muss es dem Einsatzzweck nach langen und ausdauernden Belastungen stand halten. Denn grade im Rennen kann dann ein solcher Schaden den Unterschied zwischen Sieg und Niederlage ausmachen. Und die Jungs fahren 200 km auf allen Möglichen Untergründen und nicht nur Straße und Schotter, wie von Cannondale angegeben.

Wie gesagt, einfach mal halten was ich als Hersteller auf meine Bikes schreibe, würde ja schon reichen. Doch das ist scheinbar zu viel verlangt von CD.

Klar bin ich jetzt auch etwas sauer, doch aus Fehlern soll man ja lernen.
Für mich ist deshalb
A: Thema Leichtbau abgehakt
B: Cannondale als Hersteller unten durch

Jedoch jedem das seine.

Und nein, ich kaufe mir jetzt keinen Stahl Rahmen. Liebäuge etwas mit einem SPECIALIZED oder VOTEC Rahmen, jedoch aus Voll-Alu und kein Carbon mehr.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Juli 2014)

Interessanterweise hat mein Händler mehr Reklamationen bei Alurahmen wegen gerissener Schweißnähte, als gebrochen Rahmen bei Carbonrahmen.
Nichts desto Trotz kann ich deine Bedenken nachvollziehen und habe vom Bauchgefühl her auch mehr Vertrauen in Alu...du weist doch, wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirat00 (7. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß echt nicht wo dein Problem ist.
Alurahmen können genauso reißen/brechen wie Carbonrahmen...

Und das ist ein Cannondale, der Rahmen hat lebenslange Garantie und wird getauscht. Wenn das abgelehnt wird hat dein Händler was falsch gemacht!


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (7. Juli 2014)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Und das ist ein Cannondale, der Rahmen hat lebenslange Garantie und wird getauscht. Wenn das abgelehnt wird hat dein Händler was falsch gemacht!


.. abwarten, das Rad steht seit heute beim Händler, es wird sich noch raus stellen.
Habe schon von genug Leuten gelesen die ein ähnliches oder das gleiche Problem bei genau diesen Rahmen hatten und es von Cannondale abgelehnt worden sei.


Zitat: "Da sie das Fahrrad nachweislich härter belastet haben als vorgesehen, lehnen wir einen Austausch ab..."

Diese Aussage traf Cannondale anhand eines Fotos (!). Ohne auch nur einmal das Fahrrad vor sich gehabt zu haben, einfach per Ferndiagnose.
Das ist doch mal wahrlich ein Premium Hersteller! ... 




Zim81 schrieb:


> Interessanterweise hat mein Händler mehr Reklamationen bei Alurahmen wegen gerissener Schweißnähte, als gebrochen Rahmen bei Carbonrahmen.
> Nichts desto Trotz kann ich deine Bedenken nachvollziehen und habe vom Bauchgefühl her auch mehr Vertrauen in Alu...du weist doch, wie man es macht, macht man es verkehrt.


Klar können auch Alu Rahmen brechen und Risse bekommen, bei guten Herstellern wie GIANT, SPECIALIZED, GHOST etc. die über gute Schweiß-Künste verfügen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit jedoch relativ gering.
Doch bin ich es auch leid alle 200 km die an der Schwinge verbauten Schrauben wieder auf das richtige Drehmoment anzuziehen, denn bei mir lassen die alle nach. Ist ja auch logisch, Carbon arbeitet ja.
Trotzdem ist deshalb ein Rahmen mit Carbon Elementen in Leichtbauweise für mich gestorben.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Juli 2014)

Wieso arbeitet Carbon mehr als Alu?
Der Händler mit den gebrochenen Alurahmen vertreibt Specialized, Trek, Stevens.
Auch bei Ghost war glaube ich bei einem Downhillmodel mit Alurahmen regelmäßig was gebrochen. Da war auch die Reklamation bescheiden.


----------



## pirat00 (7. Juli 2014)

Entschuldigung aber du verfluchst gerade CD obwohl du von deinem Händler noch nicht mal eine Rückmeldung deswegen hast oder?
Fakt ist das der Hinterbau an der Verklebung gerissen ist, das ist unschön, passierte früher aber wohl mal öfter, da gibt es auch ein Video im Netz.
Fakt ist aber auch du hast noch keine Rückmeldung seitens CD und beruhst deine Verfluchungen auf irgendwelche Geschichten die erzählt werden.
Warte doch erstmal ab was dabei raus kommt. Vielleicht erhälst du einen komplett neuen Rahmen und der überlebt dich dann sogar....

Ich hab drei Jahre das Scalpel gefahren und hatte nie Probleme mit dem Rahmen!!


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (7. Juli 2014)

pirat00 schrieb:


> und der überlebt dich dann sogar....
> 
> Ich hab drei Jahre das Scalpel gefahren und hatte nie Probleme mit dem Rahmen!!



Keine Ahnung wie du das Rad bewegst, aber wenn du immer nur auf der "Autobahn" unterwegs bist, ist klar dass dir der Rahmen nie brechen wird.

Dass ich bisher keine Rückmeldung von CD habe, weiß ich selber. Habe das Rad heute zum Händler gebracht und er meinte es dauert ca. 2 Wochen bis man eine Antwort von CD hat. Aber dass da der Hersteller meiner Ansicht nach - wenn er schon sowas wie eine lebenslange Garantie ausspricht - in Aktion treten *MUSS *um auch den Namen zu wahren, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Also hast du da schon recht, abwarten, Tee trinken und kein Rad mehr fahren...


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (7. Juli 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Wieso arbeitet Carbon mehr als Alu?



Alu bricht bei ca. 2500 - 3000 Nm , Carbon bricht bei ca. 6000 Nm.

Das Material Carbon ist wesentlich flexibler und dafür nicht ganz so Verwindungssteif (insofern es nicht durch Aluminium-Streben verstärkt wird) wie Aluminium. Leider hat das eben auch zur Folge dass die Spannkraft einzelner Schrauben bei Belastung eben einfach nach lässt weil das Carbon "arbeitet".

Klartext: Aluminium bricht, Carbon "federt".

Nicht umsonst werden etwa Carbon-Lenker mit einer "natürlichen Material-Federung" verkauft.
Auch ein Beispiel ist das Scalpel um was es hier geht. Die Carbon-Schwinge ist fest am Rahmen montiert, wo ein normaler Alu-Rahmen ein Gelenk hätte (unten an der Kurbel, Aufnahme Kettenstrebe). CD nutzt bei diesem Rahmen die Eigenschaften des Carbons und verwendet es als passives Federelement. Daher kann der Fox RP2 Dämpfer auch mit 8-10 Bar gefahren werden, als wie üblich mit 11-15 Bar.

Lest es nach wenn ihr mich nicht glaubt. Kann euch auf Wunsch auch den originalen Text aus der Gebrauchsanweisung des Scalpel 100 geben in dem genau das beschrieben wird.


----------



## Light-Fahrer (7. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre ebenfalls ein scalpel 2011 bisher ohne Probleme. Sogar Ausflüge im bikepark willingen hat's überstanden. Geschont wird der Rahmen definitiv nicht & was soll ich sagen...
Dabei habe ich geschmirgelt/ gebohrt/ Anschläge entfernt/ neue gesetzt usw

Er ist noch heile...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Juli 2014)

Ich bin Maschinenbautechniker und habe Werkezeugmechaniker gelernt, habe also hoffentlich ein gewisses Grundverständnis von solchen Sachen.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich hier zu blamieren, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum sich die Schrauben bei einem bestimmten festen Anzugswert leichter lockern bei Carbon wie bei Alu.


----------



## Light-Fahrer (7. Juli 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> ...aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum sich die Schrauben bei einem bestimmten festen Anzugswert leichter lockern bei Carbon wie bei Alu.


Schraubensicherung???



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldShatterhand81 (8. Juli 2014)

Was haben Schraubensicherungen mit meiner Frage zu tun?


----------



## crash_bumm_bang (9. Juli 2014)

...nix für ungut aber nicht dass das jetzt ein Cannondale-Jammerfred wird stelle ich mein Bike vor:
F29 Carbon 2, M, alles Serie. Am Freitag geliefert, Rahmen abgeklebt, Sigma und Satteltasche dran und los ging es am Samstag das erste mal.
Geht richtig gut, bis heute knapp 200km gefahren, nur das Shitwetter bremst mich. Egal, am Samstag geht's zur Salzkammergut-Trophy "langer Samstag" bis dahin tausche ich noch die Reifen.

Grüße, Claus


----------



## baigerle (9. Juli 2014)

@Stumpjumper 11 - echt nicht schön, dein Problem mit deinem cannondale.
Wie ich in deinem Profil gesehen habe, kommst du aus Winnenden - dann geh doch dort zum cannondale Händler - da bin ich auch immer.
Die sind echt cool und ich hatte dort noch nie ein Problem, auch nicht mit einer Reklamation. Immer schnell und ehrlich.
Und da cannondale ja lebenslange Garantie auf ihre Rahmen gibt - sofern du Erstbesitzer bist - solltest du auf jeden Fall einen neuen Rahmen bekommen. War bei meinem Kumpel und seinem cannondale auch so. Die haben sich echt gut bemüht und er hatte nach zwei Wochen einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## branderstier (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
das ist natürlich super ärgerlich mit deinem Rahmenbruch. Ich denke aber, es sollte mit einer kulanten Regelung seitens Cannondale kein Problem sein, wenn du Erstbesitzer bist und das Bike bestimmungsgemäß eingesetzt hast. Entscheidend ist auch immer, wie dein Händler dieses an Cannondale weierleitet.
Solltest du auf dem Wege der Kulanz nicht weiterkommen, gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit den Rahmen bei einer Fachfima reparieren zu lassen. Gibt es hier in meiner Gegend, der macht wirklich super sachen und gibt auch noch Garantie. Bei Interesse PN.

Grüße


----------



## onkel_scheune (16. Juli 2014)

Wegen Galerie und so.....


----------



## onkel_scheune (16. Juli 2014)

Hab es grad erst gelesen .... wegen CC ..... ich kann das Foto auch wieder löschen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (17. Juli 2014)

Nein,bitte nicht! Die Alten waren die Schönsten!!!


----------



## onkel_scheune (17. Juli 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Deleted292239 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Ich weiss nicht  ob ich hier richtig bin...
Hab mit meinen neuen Cannondale Trigger 27.5 Black  Inc. 2015 Probleme mit der Qualtität.
Der Rahmen ist nicht komplett lackiert, teilweise ist auchzusätzlich noch an verscheidenen Stellen des Rahmens die Lackoberfläche rau.
Die Überwurfmutter der Lefty ist auch vermackt, wahrscheinlich wurde beim Anziehen nicht das richtige Werzeug benutzt.....
Die Dokumappe ist auch nicht vollständig und falsche Beschreibungen innliegend...
Selbst bei den Komponenten wurden gespart und alte Bremsen(Magura MT8) verbaut, wahrscheinlich gabs die noch billig im Sale....
Das mal alles zum Thema Black Inc.....
Ich habe nun keine Lust einen Rahmenwechsel durchzuführen, da alle Komponenten ab und angeschraubt werden müssen, für mich gibt es nur einen Komplettausch.
Jemand schonmal sowas ähnliches erlebt mit einen Cannondale erlebt????


----------



## zett78 (24. Juli 2014)

Was sagt denn der Händler dazu? 
Wäre doch der erste Ansprechpartner!?!?


----------



## Deleted292239 (24. Juli 2014)

Der Händler hat gerade Info gegeben, dass ein neuer Rahmen gekommen ist, 
der Verkaufsleiter für Europa wolle sich aber nochmal persönlich melden.....
für mich ist das alles nicht nachzuvollziehen, in dieser Preisklasse...
Die Lackierung muss sich wohl auch geändert haben, alles nöch dünner bein den neuen Black Inc-Modellen...


----------



## cd-surfer (24. Juli 2014)

Wie sollen wir hier helfen? Das musst du alles mit deinem Händler ausmachen...


----------



## swift daddy (25. Juli 2014)

Habe an meinem Tauschrahmen auch "Probleme" mit dem Lack im Tretlagerbereich; ist von anfang an etwas angeblättert. Stört mich persönlich aber auch nicht weiter ...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (29. Juli 2014)

Hey, ich will an meinem 2012 F29 Carbon eine Shimano SLX Bremse mit 160 mm Bremsscheibe montieren.
Momentan ist da eine Avid Elixir dran, ebenfalls mit 160 mm.
Wisst ihr, ob ich den gleichen Adapter verwenden kann? Hat am besten vielleicht jemand ein Bild vom montierten Zustand? SLX, XT, XTR sind ja alle identisch soweit ich weiß.

Edit: hat sich geklärt -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-xt-bremse-am-cannondale-f29-carbon3.632435/


----------



## Deleted292239 (29. Juli 2014)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Hey, ich will an meinem 2012 F29 Carbon eine Shimano SLX Bremse mit 160 mm Bremsscheibe montieren.
> Momentan ist da eine Avid Elixir dran, ebenfalls mit 160 mm.
> Wisst ihr, ob ich den gleichen Adapter verwenden kann? Hat am besten vielleicht jemand ein Bild vom montierten Zustand? SLX, XT, XTR sind ja alle identisch soweit ich weiß.


Guck mal auf das Black Inc. 2014, da ist ne XT Bremse verbaut... 160 vorne und hinten!!


----------



## Deleted292239 (29. Juli 2014)

Hier das Hinterrad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der.bergsteiger (29. Juli 2014)

Danke dir, aber ich hab schon selbst herausgefunden, das man doch einen neuen Shimano Adapter nehmen muss und nicht den Avid Adapter benutzen kann.


----------



## branderstier (3. August 2014)

Hi CD Gemeinde,
gestern ist mir auf den Trails um Königswinter das Vorderrad meines F 29 Carbon 3 ohne eine Ankündigung nach einem Minisprung bei der Landung so stark verformt das es blockierte und ich vehement über den Lenker gegangen bin.
Habe diesen Horror mit einigen Hautabschürfungen u. Prellungen noch gut überstanden.
Hat sonst jemand mit den ZTR Rapid schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich wiege 70kg und bilde mir ein sauber und materialschonend zu fahren.

Grüße


----------



## Dynastie (4. August 2014)

Freunde der Nacht!






Ich habe vor einiger Zeit an meinem 2012er Carbon3 zwei Abstandsringe entfernen lassen. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt danach ist mir ein unangenehmes Knarzen im Vorbau aufgefallen (_hört sich in der Realität noch besorgniserregender an, als auf dem Video zu hören ist, auch beim Lösen der Schraube knarzt es, als wäre das Material "verspannt"_), das sich durch einfaches Lösen und Wieder-Anziehen der oberen Klemmschraube der Lefty beheben lies. Allerdings nur für kurze Zeit. Eine Woche Ruhe .... bis es bei der heutigen Ausfahrt bei einem steilen Anstieg und ordentlich Zug am dem Lenker wieder anfing. Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Bzw. ist euch ein C'dale Händler im Umkreis von Konstanz bekannt?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Viele Grüße,
dynastie


----------



## Marc19 (7. August 2014)

Hi Leute,

schau mal hier....
Der Hammer!!!
Kenne den Laden...
http://cannondalestore.justarius.de/2014/08/einbruch.html/aushang-mit-abreisszetteln


----------



## matt017 (16. September 2014)

Cannondale Save Sattelklemmung gesucht!

Hey Leute, bei meiner Save Stütze (1. Generation mit USE Klemmung) ist leider eine der beiden konischen Klemmscheiben defekt.
Weil ich mir nicht das ganze Klemmset (bestehend aus 2 Konen und 2 Klemmscheiben für stolze 30 Eu) kaufen möchte, hier die Frage in die Runde:
Hat einer von euch seine Stütze auf ovale Klemmung umgerüstet und die Teile für runde Sattelgestelle jetzt übrig?

(Hab schon einen Thread in der Suchen-Kategorie, aber hier dürfte die Save-Nutzer-Dichte am größten sein... )

---Hat sich erledigt!---


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. November 2014)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> schau mal hier....
> Der Hammer!!!
> ...



Wahnsinn !  Bald wird man mit der Knarre vom Rad geholt...
Super Laden & nette Mannschaft bei dr. Cannondale.


Weiß einer von euch wie die Bremsen orig. bei CD montiert werden? Im Moment hab ich rechts die VR Bremse dran und links für hinten. War beim Händler schon so verbaut, bin aber der Meinung das es genau andersrum gehört. Nur bekomme ich dann ein wenig Probleme mit den Leitungen.


----------



## Marc19 (23. November 2014)

Rechts ist hinten, links vorne.
Warum zu kurz?


----------



## Triptube (23. November 2014)

Moin,

außer du bist Motorradfahrer, dann lass die Hebel andersrum montieren ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. November 2014)

Ja am Moped hab ich die so dran.
Mir kam das eigentlich gleich spanisch vor bei der ersten Ausfahrt, und musste nur noch mal lange überlegen wie das am Bike vorher war.
Nur werde ich am Scalpel ein wenig Probleme bekommen wenn die Leitungen nicht gekreuzt werden.
Falsch montiert laufen die Leitungen im Moment perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_scheune (23. November 2014)

Wenn du die Leitungen am Bremgriff wechselst, reicht die Länge nicht?


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. November 2014)

Die länge ist nicht das Problem- nur die Verlegung. Ich werd mal mit nem Pott Kaffee in den Keller gehen und tüfteln.


----------



## Deleted292239 (28. November 2014)

Dynastie schrieb:


> Freunde der Nacht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht bei der Montage irgend etwas auf Zwang eingebaut und nicht auf das Drehmoment geachtet??
Ich habe mir dafür das 88+Tool  gekauft.... einfach, schnell und gut zum sauberen Ein/Ausbau.... 
Sauberer kann man nicht

 arbeiten....


----------



## chozen (1. Dezember 2014)

bzw, einfach das Fett vergessen. War bei mir auch. Hatte mein F1 auch schon direkt ab Kauf beim Händler. OPI zerlegt, fett auf die Schalen und danach war Ruhe..


----------



## muschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Das ist meine Aufbaugeschichte,

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/05/dies-ist-eine-fotolovestory.html


----------



## Triptube (21. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

sehr nette Bilder ! 
Aber das Pink geht ja gar nicht ! 

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (21. Dezember 2014)

Ja gerade darum


----------



## Triptube (21. Dezember 2014)

Auffallen um jeden Preis.!!!  

Happy trails. !

Steve


----------



## Deleted292239 (22. Dezember 2014)

Moin,
hab da mal eine Frage in die Runde.
Ich hatte im Sommer ein neues Trigger Black Inc Modell 2015 gekauft.
An dem Trigger ist eine MAGURA MT8 Bremse verbaut in einer speziellen Ausführung (alles in schwarz).
Jetzt musste das Bike zur Reparatur, ein Bremshebel musste getauscht werden.
Als ich das Bike beim Händler abholte, wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass der Bremshebel in komplett Schwarz nicht mehr lieferbar sei,
somit habe ich andere Bremshebel(teilweise mit Silber) angebaut bekommen.
Muss ich das hinnehmen, schließlich geht es hier um ein Topmodell mit Custom-Bremse(die nun keine mehr ist)??
Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Marc19 (22. Dezember 2014)

HI,

nicht direct mit der Bremse aber mit dem FSA K Force Lenker.....
Diese war/ist ja an den Team Modellen immer in diesem Weiss grün verbaut.
Weiss aus einem Garantiefall das ein rot weisser zurück gekommen ist.

Mindestens genau so blöd würde ich sagen!

Wobei die original MTB8 doch mit rot ist, dies würde doch noch gehen und passen oder

Marc


----------



## Deleted292239 (22. Dezember 2014)

Marc19 schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> nicht direct mit der Bremse aber mit dem FSA K Force Lenker.....
> Diese war/ist ja an den Team Modellen immer in diesem Weiss grün verbaut.
> ...


Muss ich das bei einem 9000,-Euro-Bike akzeptieren???
Ja meine MT8 ist komplett schwarz, das ist ja gerade der feine Unterschied. Jetzt habe ich das alles mit Silber , was bei Serie in Rot ist...
Habe dem Händler mitgeteilt , dass ich das nicht akzeptiere. Das schlimme daran ist noch, dass ich ziemlich früh das Bike(Sommer) gekauft habe, denn jetztige Trigger werden mit der Magura MT8 Modell 2015 ausgeliefert, bei mir ist das 2014er Modell verbaut.Bin da voll besch.... wurden


----------



## Marc19 (22. Dezember 2014)

hmm,

das echt blöd, sau blöd!!!
da kommt ja die frage auf, warum wurde dir nicht direct die 15 verbaut....!?


----------



## Triptube (22. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

dann frage doch noch mal bitte freundlich nach ob es die Möglichkeit gibt dir wenigstens dafüt die 2015 Bremse anzubauen ?!

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Triptube (22. Dezember 2014)

Wahrscheinlich, war zu dem Zeitpunkt die `15er noch nicht lieferbar ?!

An manchen wird doch auch jetzt erst die MT7 verbaut, weil sie vorher auch noch nicht verfügbar war.

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Deleted292239 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja es war ein Problem mit der Verfügbarkeit, deswegen das 2014er Modell. Hatte ich schon beanstandet, der Komentar damals: "Pech gehabt".
Deswegen bin ich diesmal stur und bin gespannt.
2015er Modell als Ausgleich wäre fair!
Im Endeffekt hat der Händler die A-Karte, denn er ist mein Vertragspartner.


----------



## Marc19 (22. Dezember 2014)

aber einfach pech gehabt geht ja mal garnicht!!!

ich hatte im späten sommer mein Flash29 Rahmen bei CD, der Grund war das die Flaschenhalterschraubenlöcher (scheiss Wort) ausgebrochen waren.
Habe dann neue Gewinde rein bekommen, alles gut.

Hatte am WE meine Kurbel drause, mich hat da fast der Schlag getroffen!
Muss euch glaube ich nicht erklären wie meine Kurbelwelle aussieht, wenn die späne und ghewindebuchsen rest im Rahmen drin geblieben sind....

würde hier mit der BRemse mit ordentlich nachdruck dranbleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted292239 (24. Dezember 2014)

Triptube schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, war zu dem Zeitpunkt die `15er noch nicht lieferbar ?!
> 
> An manchen wird doch auch jetzt erst die MT7 verbaut, weil sie vorher auch noch nicht verfügbar war.
> 
> ...



Nun ist die Magura MT8 2015er Modell lieferbar. 
Ich hatte die Reklamation bei meinen Händler durchgeführt, parallel dazu hatte ich den Vorfall einfach auf der Cannondale-Hompage
dargestellt/gemeldet.
Erstaunlicherweise,bekam ich nach kurzer Zeit(6h) schon Antwort von Cannondale, diese wollten nur den Händler-Namen wissen und den Tatbestand. Wiederum eine Stunde später rief mein Händler an und verkündete stolz, dass ich das 2015er Modell nun verbaut bekomme!
Wer jetzt nun was geregelt hat weiss ich nicht
Ich denke es ist generell besser sich auch bei Cannondale zu melden, kann ja nie schaden.......


----------



## Triptube (24. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

na das geht doch !
Dann ist ja Weihnachten gerettet ! 

Wünsche dir und allen anderen hier, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !  

Happy trails !

Steve


----------



## Deleted292239 (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Marc19 (24. Dezember 2014)

Und ein guten Ride ins nächsten Jahr


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Januar 2015)

Ebenfalls allen Cannondale "Süchtigen" ein guten einbeinigen oder geHeadshokten  Start ins Bike Jahr.


Kennt jemand von euch eine Alternative die Hollowgram XX Kurbelarme neu zu eloxieren ? Meine sind ein wenig abgewetzt und unsere Eloxier Bude meint ich muss auch die Gewindebuchsen der Pedale entfernen.
Dachte an Pulverbeschichten etc.


----------



## mete (7. Januar 2015)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ebenfalls allen Cannondale "Süchtigen" ein guten einbeinigen oder geHeadshokten  Start ins Bike Jahr.
> 
> 
> Kennt jemand von euch eine Alternative die Hollowgram XX Kurbelarme neu zu eloxieren ? Meine sind ein wenig abgewetzt und unsere Eloxier Bude meint ich muss auch die Gewindebuchsen der Pedale entfernen.
> Dachte an Pulverbeschichten etc.



Eloxieren und Pulverbeschichten würde ich beides sein lassen. Die Kurbel ist aus zwei Hälften zusammengeklebt und der Kleber mag weder Korrosion noch größere Hitze. Ein seriöser Beschichter wird daher beides ablehnen. Gewindebuchsen dürfte es allerdings nicht geben. Polieren würde gehen, ist dann aber eine Dauerbaustelle.


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Januar 2015)

Aber Cannondale hat die Teile doch auch irgendwann mal schwarz eloxiert ? Und http://www.lechmann.info/de/aluminium_oberflaechenveredelung.html   haben mir gesagt das sie es wieder schwarz eloxieren können, muss halt nur alles abgebaut werden und die Gewinde raus. Nach meinen Infos machen die viele elox Sachen für die Bike Branche.
Und wenn ich alles abgeschliffen hab stellt sich nat. das Korrosions Problem und die Kurbelarme sehen bestimmt bescheiden aus.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2015)

Die wurden Elixier eloxiert bevor die beiden Hälften verklebt wurden. Egal was du machst, es besteht die  Möglichkeit, das sich die Verklebung löst... Das ist hält sein Risiko. Die Gewinde kann man normal nicht raus nehmen. Die sind doch direkt im Material?


----------



## mete (7. Januar 2015)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Aber Cannondale hat die Teile doch auch irgendwann mal schwarz eloxiert ? Und http://www.lechmann.info/de/aluminium_oberflaechenveredelung.html   haben mir gesagt das sie es wieder schwarz eloxieren können, muss halt nur alles abgebaut werden und die Gewinde raus. Nach meinen Infos machen die viele elox Sachen für die Bike Branche.
> Und wenn ich alles abgeschliffen hab stellt sich nat. das Korrosions Problem und die Kurbelarme sehen bestimmt bescheiden aus.



Wie nopain-nogain schon bemerkt hat, wurden die Kurbeln vorm Zusammenbau eloxiert. Die Gewinde lassen sich nicht entfernen, die sind direkt in eine Kurbelhälfte integriert und damit ist ein Entfernen auch gar nicht notwendig. Wenn Du Deinem Beschichter offenbarst, dass die Kurbel verklebt ist, wird er sicher auch abwinken oder Dir zumindest auch keine Garantie geben können/wollen, dass die Kurbel dadurch keinen Schaden nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Januar 2015)

Au danke für die technischen Infos zur CD Kurbel. Hab nur die Madenschraube im Gewinde gefunden, und dachte daher das die eventuell zu entfernen sind und nur mit der Madenschraube fixiert sind.
Was kann ich noch machen um die Kurbelarme wieder irgendwie schick Aussehen zu lassen ?
Abschleifen - lackieren ?


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2015)

Lackieren geht. Für gute Haltbarkeit brauchst Du aber ein ordentlich aufgebautes 2K-Lacksystem (Grundierung, Farbe, Klarlack). Am besten dann noch Schutzfolie auf die typischen Abriebstellen kleben. Gibt es z.B. von 3m als Meterware, Dicke sollte 0,1mm oder mehr betragen. Die lässt sich auch hervorragned an anderen Stellen (Rahmen, Gabel) nutzen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Januar 2015)

Ja so in etwa war jetzt auch mein Plan mit der Lackiererei bzw. überlege ich noch es einem Airbrusher machen zu lassen. Der arbeitet noch ein wenig feiner & genauer.
Aber sonst ist die Kurbel wirklich genial & super leicht.


----------



## mete (8. Januar 2015)

Die sieht doch noch super aus. Da würde ich nichts machen.


----------



## cd-surfer (8. Januar 2015)

Find ich auch!


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Januar 2015)

Sonst sieht es nach Eisdiele aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Januar 2015)

Also ne Vintage Hollowgram......ja Eisdiele ist eh out.


----------



## edhunter69 (8. Januar 2015)

DeltaV2000:




Synapse:




Quick8:





Synapse ist noch im Aufbau 
i.A. Lumia 930


----------



## benyryder85 (8. Januar 2015)

Servus , 

Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten das Steuerrohr, bei einem mit ner Levty aufgebautem Bike von unten gegen eindringenden Dreck dicht zumachen. 

Danke schonmal vorab für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo - es gibt dafür extra einen Opi Steam Deckel.

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP068SI


----------



## benyryder85 (8. Januar 2015)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hallo - es gibt dafür extra einen Opi Steam Deckel.
> 
> http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/KP068SI




Dankeschön


----------



## Renn Maus (10. Januar 2015)

benyryder85 schrieb:


> Servus ,
> 
> Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten das Steuerrohr, bei einem mit ner Levty aufgebautem Bike von unten gegen eindringenden Dreck dicht zumachen.
> 
> Danke schonmal vorab für eure Hilfe.


Ein Sektkorken passt perfekt, kostet nix und ist ultraleicht.
Den Korken kannst du durchschieben bis in den Bereich, wo an dem Schaft das Gewinde beginnt.
Fahre das so seit 2011 ohne Probleme! Wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, kannst du den unteren, dünnen Teil des eh schon leichten Korkens abschneiden.
Weiterer Vorteil. Du kannst weiterhin einen Expander für ein Schutzblech montieren, falls du an sowas interesse hast.


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Januar 2015)

Gibt es die Flasche wo der Korken dran baumelt auch umsonst- und wenn ja wo?! 

Mich würde noch interessieren wie du bei deiner Variante den OPI Vorbau eventuell mal wieder lösen willst, wenn das Steuerrohr 'verkorkt' ist und man mit dem Ernie nicht mehr ran kommt.


----------



## Biff (10. Januar 2015)

Korkenzieher...!?


----------



## Renn Maus (12. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen.
Du kannst den Vorbau auch durch radiales verdrehen um ca. 120° bei gleichzeitigem zug nach oben aus dem Lager ziehen, wenn der Shaft bereits heraus geschraubt wurde.
Dabei muss das Vorderrad noch montiert sein und das Rad auf dem Boden stehen.
Habe ich so bereits mehrfach gemacht.
Das Ernie tool habe ich nicht einmal.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin RennMaus; ich musste den orig. 120mm OPI gegen den 100mm tauschen, und hätte nie im Leben ohne Ernie und zugang durch den Steuerkopf zum Vorbau diesen gelöst bekommen. Auch nicht mit deiner Variante.
Eventuell hab ich ja etwas falsch gemacht oder Fett war im Werk knapp. Wobei sich dann nat. gleich die Frage stellen würde, warum es dann überhaupt diese Werkzeuge und Hilfsmittel zum wechseln des OPI Vorbaus gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted292239 (12. Januar 2015)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Moin Moin RennMaus; ich musste den orig. 120mm OPI gegen den 100mm tauschen, und hätte nie im Leben ohne Ernie und zugang durch den Steuerkopf zum Vorbau diesen gelöst bekommen. Auch nicht mit deiner Variante.
> Eventuell hab ich ja etwas falsch gemacht oder Fett war im Werk knapp. Wobei sich dann nat. gleich die Frage stellen würde, warum es denn überhaupt diese Werkzeuge und Hilfsmittel zum wechseln des OPI Vorbaus gibt.


Überall wird mit


Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Moin Moin RennMaus; ich musste den orig. 120mm OPI gegen den 100mm tauschen, und hätte nie im Leben ohne Ernie und zugang durch den Steuerkopf zum Vorbau diesen gelöst bekommen. Auch nicht mit deiner Variante.
> Eventuell hab ich ja etwas falsch gemacht oder Fett war im Werk knapp. Wobei sich dann nat. gleich die Frage stellen würde, warum es denn überhaupt diese Werkzeuge und Hilfsmittel zum wechseln des OPI Vorbaus gibt.


*Also ich habe heute an einem Neubike den Vorbau ausgebaut mit 88+Tool , das Geld für das Werkzeug ist es wert!!! Hier gehts schliesslich um gelagerte Teile, das diese nicht mit der Hand abzuziehen gehen , sollte klar sein.*


----------



## zett78 (12. Januar 2015)

Kehr mal wieder deine Garage


----------



## Deleted292239 (12. Januar 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Kehr mal wieder deine Garage


Soeben getan!!! der blöde Wind


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Januar 2015)

Darum würde mich ja mal die Kork Variante interessieren...

Super schöne CfK Lefty.....


----------



## em-fab-jay (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich frag mal in die Runde, hat zufällig jemand 1 oder 2 Spacer für einen OPI Vorbau über?

Würde natürlich etwas bezahlen.


----------



## Deleted292239 (14. Januar 2015)

em-fab-jay schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich frag mal in die Runde, hat zufällig jemand 1 oder 2 Spacer für einen OPI Vorbau über?
> 
> Würde natürlich etwas bezahlen.


Damit kann ich dich tot schmeissen
Schwarz ??
Innen oder aussen?? oder von beiden???


----------



## em-fab-jay (14. Januar 2015)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Damit kann ich dich tot schmeissen
> Schwarz ??
> Innen oder aussen?? oder von beiden???



Hahaha, sehr geil 
ja ich bräuchte 2 für den OPI, also die 1,56" 
Schwarz wenns geht.


----------



## Deleted292239 (14. Januar 2015)

em-fab-jay schrieb:


> Hahaha, sehr geil
> ja ich bräuchte 2 für den OPI, also die 1,56"
> Schwarz wenns geht.


Schon klar, aber brauchst du beide Arten von Spacer?? wenn du aussen 2 unterlegst, musst du das auch innen tun!


----------



## em-fab-jay (14. Januar 2015)

das neue Schaftrohr, wie abgebildet, hab ich da inkl. der 3 Spacer+ den roten.
Ich brauch nur 2 für oben, bei Punkt 4. 
Ich muss dann 2 oben verbauen und 2 unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## em-fab-jay (16. Januar 2015)

Spacer sind heute angekommen!
Besten Dank nochmal an 
*dsquared2006*


----------



## maze665 (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## tokamk (24. Januar 2015)

Moinsen,

 vielleicht kann mir einer von euch Cannondale Spezialisten helfen.
Hab noch nicht viel Erfahrung und baue mein erstes Radl auf.
Hab ein f1000sl Optimo ( ca.2003) mit Ultra Fatty DL und Fragen zu den Maßen des Steuerrohrs und Tretlager.
Welchen Tretlager Standard hat der Rahmen, ich vermute BSA68 und was benötige ich für ein Vorbau, ist es 1.5 oder 1.56 Zoll.
Gibt es für den Rahmen auch Steuersätze um auf 1 1/8 Zoll oder tapared zu reduzieren?
Habe bei Dr. Cannondale schon was gesehen bin mir aber nicht sicher ob und welcher richtig ist.
Es geht um die Frage ob ich ohne weiteres auch eine "Standard" Gabel Installieren kann falls die DL mal ausfallen sollte.
außerdem benötige ich eine neue Kurbel und frage mich ob ich eine Aktuelle XT oder SLX nehmen kann.
Danke schon mal an die Spezialisten

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1764223


----------



## silver blues (2. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für den Leonardi Fender Lefty 2013 Hybrid?
Bei r2 bike und Dr. Cannondale ist schonmal Fehlanzeige.
Danke im voraus


----------



## pirat00 (3. Februar 2015)

silver blues schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für den Leonardi Fender Lefty 2013 Hybrid?
> Bei r2 bike und Dr. Cannondale ist schonmal Fehlanzeige.
> Danke im voraus


Direkt bei Leonardi? Können etwas English, zur not findet sich sicher hier jemand der italienisch übersetzen kann.
Hat bei mir damals gut geklappt.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Februar 2015)

tokamk schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> vielleicht kann mir einer von euch Cannondale Spezialisten helfen.
> Hab noch nicht viel Erfahrung und baue mein erstes Radl auf.
> ...



Zuerst einmal: ein sehr schönes Rahmenset hast du!
In den Rahmen passt ein ganz normales BSA-Tretlager.
Einen 1,5-Zoll-Vorbau kannst du nicht verbauen, es muss schon ein Vorbau mit Headshok-Maß sein (bspw. Cannondale oder diverse Hope-Vorbauten). Das steht dann schon in der Beschreibung. Meine habe ich immer hier gekauft.
Dieser FSA-Steuersatz auf der von dir verlinkten Seite kann anstelle des originalen Steuersatzes verbaut werden.
Eine XT- oder SLX-Kurbel stellt kein Problem dar. Diese kann man in 68 und 73 mm breiten Innenlagergehäusen fahren.
Dass deine Fatty "ausfällt", halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich. Und falls doch, wende dich an Fahrrad Kohl. Reparaturen und Service gehen dort sehr schnell. Da würde ich mir den vorübergehenden Einbau eines anderen Steuersatzes und einer anderen Gabel sparen.
Ob es fertige Reduziersteuersätze für konische Gabelschäfte gibt, weiß ich nicht. Falls nicht, solltest du die obere Hälfte eines Reduziersteuersatzes auf 1 1/8 " und die untere Hälfte eines Reduziersteuersatzes auf 1,5 " verwenden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokamk (3. Februar 2015)

@Lupo_bhg

danke für deine Antwort.
Ok dann weiß ich jetzt wonach ich suchen muss.
Einen Vorbau habe ich mir jetzt schon bei Kleinanzeigen besorgt (Passt)
Nächste Woche kommt ein Lenker mit ein bisschen Rise.
Für den Antrieb arbeite ich auf 1x10 hin, wobei die Kurbel als erstes getauscht wird.
Fahrradkohl habe ich schon gebookmarkt für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## Crosso (6. Februar 2015)

Moin  So nach längerer Zeit wurde es mal Zeit für eine Bikewechsel, von meinem Cannondale Flash Carbon 26 hoch zu meinem neues Schmuckstück. Einem Cannondale F29 2015  Und ich bin nur begeistert!


----------



## Phyrus89 (10. Februar 2015)

So meine neue Waffe


----------



## Marc19 (11. Februar 2015)

daumen hoch!
geles Teil


----------



## 4l3x (11. Februar 2015)

Weiß einer wie lang der Vorbau standardmäßig auf einem F29 in L ist?


----------



## pirat00 (12. Februar 2015)

Beim 2013er war er 100mm lang.


----------



## katko (16. Februar 2015)

dsquared2006 schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber brauchst du beide Arten von Spacer?? wenn du aussen 2 unterlegst, musst du das auch innen tun!Anhang anzeigen 350607



Hallo, vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber beim Anziehen müssen diese MK2 Buchstaben in einer Linie mit dem Rahmen sein wie ausgebildet oder muss ich das Steuerrohr nur festziehen... Danke


----------



## zett78 (16. Februar 2015)

Das Steuerrohr einfach festziehen


----------



## katko (16. Februar 2015)

Super, danke


----------



## Ianus (20. Februar 2015)

Eins fürs Grobe und eins fürs Nichganzsogrobe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (21. Februar 2015)

Crosso schrieb:


> Moin  So nach längerer Zeit wurde es mal Zeit für eine Bikewechsel, von meinem Cannondale Flash Carbon 26 hoch zu meinem neues Schmuckstück. Einem Cannondale F29 2015  Und ich bin nur begeistert!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 357650 Anhang anzeigen 357651


Du hast Dich gewichtsmäßig aber arg verschlechtert, oder?


----------



## Crosso (24. Februar 2015)

T.R. schrieb:


> Du hast Dich gewichtsmäßig aber arg verschlechtert, oder?


Das kanst du laut sagen!  Von schmucken 9,2 kg rauf auf 11,8kg!


----------



## theILUMINATOR (3. April 2015)

Hi wollte euch mal mein Rad vorstellen. Laufradgröße ist 650B. Und mal noch ne Frage an die XX1 bzw. X01 Fahrer unter euch ist das normal das wenn ich hinten auf dem höchsten Ritzel bin und rückwärts Kurbel die Kette mehrer Ritzel runterspring ? Freue mich auf eure Antworten L.G. Iluminator


----------



## Deleted292239 (5. April 2015)

theILUMINATOR schrieb:


> Hi wollte euch mal mein Rad vorstellen. Laufradgröße ist 650B. Und mal noch ne Frage an die XX1 bzw. X01 Fahrer unter euch ist das normal das wenn ich hinten auf dem höchsten Ritzel bin und rückwärts Kurbel die Kette mehrer Ritzel runterspring ? Freue mich auf eure Antworten L.G. Iluminator


 Moin,
Ich musste mir mal anhören:_"Man tritt ja auch nicht rückwärts wenn man hinten auf dem grössten Ritzel ist..."_
Versuch mal hinten die Anschlagschraube weiter raus zu drehen, damit die Kette mehr um das Ritzel läuft , *siehe Anleitung Punkt 16*. Du wirst es wohl nicht ganz beheben können, aber es wird/sollte zumindest eine Verbesserung entreten.
Generell ist das Problem bekannt, speziell auf dem grössten Ritzel passiert dies. Hängt mit der versauten Kettenlinie zusammen. Was man auch noch versuchen kann, ist eine Shimano CN-HG900 Kette zu verwenden, dies läuft erstaunlicherweise sanfter und ruhiger... 
*Anmerkung:* Ich gebe hier nur meine eigens gemachten Erfahrungen weiter


----------



## theILUMINATOR (7. April 2015)

Ok danke ich werd's mal probieren.


----------



## wilson (13. April 2015)

Hallo. Ich möchte dieses Jahr ein neues CD. Fahre nun seit 5 Jahren ein RZ120 und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Trotzdem möchte ich mal wieder was neues. Einsatzzweck: Schnelle, kurze Feierabendtouren. Ein bis zweimal pro Jahr ins Gebirge (kleine Scheidegg...). Will gut den Berg hoch-, aber auch runterkommen. Singletrails mit bockien Wurzen und Steinen, aber nichts Extremes (keine drops etc.). Vielleicht mal einen Marathon. Was meint ihr? Ein Trigger scheint mir hier passend. 29' oder 27'5 (Körpergrösse 175, 70kg)?


----------



## Deleted292239 (13. April 2015)

wilson schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich möchte dieses Jahr ein neues CD. Fahre nun seit 5 Jahren ein RZ120 und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Trotzdem möchte ich mal wieder was neues. Einsatzzweck: Schnelle, kurze Feierabendtouren. Ein bis zweimal pro Jahr ins Gebirge (kleine Scheidegg...). Will gut den Berg hoch-, aber auch runterkommen. Singletrails mit bockien Wurzen und Steinen, aber nichts Extremes (keine drops etc.). Vielleicht mal einen Marathon. Was meint ihr? Ein Trigger scheint mir hier passend. 29' oder 27'5 (Körpergrösse 175, 70kg)?


Trigger 27.5 
Ich fahre es selbst als Black Inc., ist halt der Spassfaktor eingebaut. Und so schwer ist es auch nicht , unter 11kg.
Im Moment wird in deiner Grösse , ein neues Trigger angeboten und das zum EK!!!
Grüsse


----------



## wilson (13. April 2015)

Danke. Wo gibt es das zu kaufen?


----------



## Deleted292239 (13. April 2015)

Bitte PN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (14. April 2015)

PN sent!


----------



## jensn84 (15. April 2015)

...kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Deleted292239 (23. April 2015)

Hallo,
jemand schon mal im F29 oder auch in einem anderes Modell, einen Fremdkörper im Oberrohr gehabt??
Der Käufer meines F29 Rahmens hat sich gemeldet und ist jetzt ganz nervös. Oberrohr ist wohl von beiden Seiten zu...
Ich hab die Kiste ein 3/4 gequält und hab nie was gehört


----------



## silver blues (23. April 2015)

Ich hatte sowas in einem Canyonrahmen. Da waren noch Reste von dem Schlauch der Herstellung vorhanden. Die Rohre waren allerdings offen daß man es rausfrimeln konnte. 
Selbst fahre ich zur Zeit ein Scalpel wo ebenfalls die Rohre geschlossen sind. Klappert aber nichts


----------



## Deleted292239 (23. April 2015)

Denke auch das es Carbon-Reste sind, wird bestimmt schwer einen Garantiefall daraus zu machen.
Da schein ich wohl schwerhörig zu sein, hab das nie  so wahrgenommen


----------



## dupree (29. April 2015)

Hallo,

eine Frage an die Cannondale Auskenner hier im Forum. Ich habe mir an meiner lefty (Lefty PBR 90) die Dekore bei einem Stürzchen etwas lediert. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach neuen Original Cannondale Dekoren für meine lefty.
Der Laden meines Vertrauens meinte, Cannondale rückt die nicht raus?!? Alternativ wären die Dekore von eight-aid zu beziehen.

Stimmt das so, dass man von Cannondale die Original Dekore nicht nachordern kann? Gibt es andere "geheime" Bezugsquellen für normal Sterbliche? 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (29. April 2015)

Bei Dr. Cannondale gibt's welche. Aber auch nur eine Version.


----------



## dupree (29. April 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bei Dr. Cannondale gibt's welche. Aber auch nur eine Version.



Ok thx, aber kein Original (dürften die eighty-aid Würfel sein) und eh nur noch in orange erhältlich.

Ich bin jetzt auf diese Seite hier gestoßen. Kennt die jemand?
http://speedydecal.com/prodotti/136...lizzati-hybrid-needle-bearing-technology.html


----------



## dupree (7. Mai 2015)

Nun ist ja einige Zeit vergangen...hat den niemand einen Tip hier im Forum?


----------



## Marc19 (8. Mai 2015)

Hi,

So nun Habich auch mal ein paar Bilder raus von dem neuen Hobel!
Enve stütze muss morgen mal noch rein und ein anderen Sattel suche ich noch....
Gewicht liegt bei 10 Kilo für XL echt Super!!!

Die race face crankboots kommen noch in schwarz drauf und ein 32 Blatt ist montiert.....
Das scheußliche rot der bremsgriff soll noch weg (Idee wie?)
Ein paar schwarze Schrauben sind auch noch unterwegs


----------



## flovol (23. Mai 2015)

Wollte hier mal mein Cannondale Taurine vorstellen, was heute komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und gefettet wurde. Außerdem hab ich noch ne neue Kassette u Kette spendiert und die slx bremse montiert, die ich gegen eine marta sl ausgetauscht habe. Die Magura hat nur noch rumgezickt u die slx läuft bei meiner Freundin super gut.

Ist ne lefty Speed Alu mit 110mm Federweg. Läuft super weich u spricht toll an.
Ansonsten ist es noch 3 x 9 fach mit xtr Kurbel u umwerfer sowie x0 gripshift u schaltwerk. 
Wiegt so um die 10kg u man sitzt super zentral im Rad. Ich liebe es

















Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## flocyclo (23. Mai 2015)

N


----------



## Ianus (13. Juni 2015)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> So nun Habich auch mal ein paar Bilder raus von dem neuen Hobel!
> Enve stütze muss morgen mal noch rein und ein anderen Sattel suche ich noch....
> Gewicht liegt bei 10 Kilo für XL echt Super!!!



Eigentlich nicht schlecht und vor allem tolles Grün als Rahmenlackierung. Leider machen zuviele unterschiedliche Grüntöne einen optisch harmonischen Gesamteindruck zunichte, wenigstens die Aussenzüge der Hüllen würde ich tauschen.

P.S.


----------



## katko (21. Juni 2015)

XTR 9020e Umwerfer mit 36/22z...funktioniert super


----------



## stingbuddy (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich suche ein rahmenset oder komplettrad für meine Frau. Sie will nur ein weißes mit lefty. Von daher bitte alle Flash f1 oder ähnliche anbieten. 
Wichtig.... Hardtail, weiß, lefty, size M...
Danke und hoffentlich kann jemand helfen.


----------



## canno-range (22. Juni 2015)

katko schrieb:


> XTR 9020e Umwerfer mit 36/22z...funktioniert super



Fahre ich so auch, allerdings mit 38/24. Unglaublich, wie leicht der Side Swing Umwerfer schaltet. Kann man nur empfehlen und, sobald lieferbar, gibt's dann ja auch noch eine günstigere Variante mit dem XT Werfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spark60 (31. Dezember 2015)

TAKE OFF!

Scalpel 29, Carbon 3, Mod. 2016


----------



## pirat00 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ist da die Leitung vom Dämpfer-Logout nicht dem Flaschenhalter im Weg??


----------



## spark60 (31. Dezember 2015)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Ist da die Leitung vom Dämpfer-Logout nicht dem Flaschenhalter im Weg??


Ja und Nein.
Ja, das ist tatsächlich so, deshalb habe ich das Kabel nach vorne gedreht. 
Nein, weil ich ihn bislang nicht genutzt habe. Werde einen Halter anbauen, bei dem die Flasche seitwärts herausgezogen werden kann.


----------



## dvt (3. Januar 2016)

Scalpel und Trinkflasche ist keine gute Kombination. Auch mit einem Side-Cage. Die Lock-Out Leitung ist immer im Weg. Selbst bei den 600mL Flaschen.
Und ich habe einen XL-Rahmen.


----------



## spark60 (3. Januar 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Scalpel und Trinkflasche ist keine gute Kombination. Auch mit einem Side-Cage. Die Lock-Out Leitung ist immer im Weg. Selbst bei den 600mL Flaschen.
> Und ich habe einen XL-Rahmen.



Man bekommt die Flasche hinein und auch heraus. Eine kleine Flasche reicht aber bei einer Tour eh nicht. Fahre gerne mit Trinkrucksack, wobei ich allerdings es auch genieße ohne lästiges Zubehör zu fahren.


----------



## dvt (3. Januar 2016)

Klar bekommt man sie rein und raus. Aber das "wie" ist halt die Frage. 
Für Trainingsrunden habe ich zwei Trinkrucksäcke. 1L und 2L. 
Da ich das Scalpel aber primär für Marathons einsetze, wäre eine einfache Flasche besser.


----------



## spark60 (3. Januar 2016)

dvt schrieb:


> Klar bekommt man sie rein und raus. Aber das "wie" ist halt die Frage.



Generell hast du recht. Es hat mich auch anfangs sofort gestört keine große Flasche transportieren zu können. Bei anderen Bikes ist das glaub ich auch problematisch. 
Aber damit kann ich leben. Nichts ist perfekt.


----------



## -Testpilot- (7. Januar 2016)

aber bald wird alles gut


----------



## katko (8. Januar 2016)

photomontage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (8. Januar 2016)

auch hier zu finden
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cannondale-scalpel-29er-2012.515426/page-243


----------



## Ixle (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Cannondale-Freunde,

ich hoffe, ich mache hier nichts unhöfliches oder verbotenes, wenn ich euch bitte/einlade, euch bei diesem Thema zu beteiligen (ab #12 oder auch #22)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alternative-zu-specialized-epic.785033/

Es geht um die Vorteile des Brainsystems gegenüber anderen Systemen (Scott/Cannondale) bzw. um das für mich optimale Race-Fully.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Ixle


----------



## Speichennippel (15. Januar 2016)

Vor Jahren wollte ich unbedingt ein Rad mit Rohloffnabe. Rahmen + gute Federgabel ist teuer. Ein C´dale war da ziemlich günstig. Nach 4 Jahren habe ich die Rohloff verkauft, da die nicht das hält, was immer versprochen wird. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber die Kiste wird jetzt 9 oder 10. Schön war das Rad nie. Seit 3 Jahren überlege ich ein neues Rad zu kaufen, verschiebe das aber immer wieder, weil das jetztige einfach gut funktioniert. Geschont wird es nicht.


----------



## Ixle (15. Januar 2016)

Sorry, verstehe nicht ganz, hat das was mit meiner Frage zu tun?


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Januar 2016)

Nö, ist hier ja mehr eine Galerie, wie alles andere.


----------



## earlofwine (23. Januar 2016)

Habe zwar schon im speziellen Flash Thema gefragt, aber vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich möchte meine Hollowgram SL von einem F26 in ein F29 umbauen.

Da bisher ein 5-Loch Spider mit 94mm Lochkreis montiert ist, bin ich bzgl Kettenblätter für das 29er schon sehr limitiert.
Der 4-Loch Spider mit 104/64mm Lochkreis würde mir helfen, aber da aus meiner Sicht die Kettenblätter bei 2-fach Nutzung wesentlich näher am Rahmen stehen, bin ich mir wegen der Achse unsicher. Wie habt Ihr das gelöst?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maze665 (30. Januar 2016)

Meins mit neuem Lenker und Sattel und leider mit lästigem knacken!!!


----------



## zett78 (30. Januar 2016)

Knackt wo?


----------



## Cosehh (30. Januar 2016)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem F29


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo.
Ich weiß leider nicht wo ich die Frage stellen kann, daher versuche ich es jetzt erst mal hier.
Könnt Ihr mir (gerne auch per PN um den Thread nicht offtopic zuzuschreiben) sagen, was ein guter/realistischer Rabattsatz ist für Cannondalebikes?

Auf Specialized bekomme ich je nach Radgattung 15-20 Punkte, bei allen bisherigen Anfragen, waren es 7,5 bei C.
Selbst bei Simplon waren es knapp 10%, habe ich nur die falschen Händler gefragt oder werden Cannondaleräder deutlich anders gehandelt.
Danke für eure Hilfe.

VG Christian


----------



## Deleted292239 (18. Februar 2016)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich weiß leider nicht wo ich die Frage stellen kann, daher versuche ich es jetzt erst mal hier.
> Könnt Ihr mir (gerne auch per PN um den Thread nicht offtopic zuzuschreiben) sagen, was ein guter/realistischer Rabattsatz ist für Cannondalebikes?
> 
> ...


20 Punkte sollten drin sein!!
Wo bekommst du 20% bei Specialized ??


----------



## cdrider (11. April 2016)

Hi,Leute ich hab da auch mal paar Foto's gemacht.S 16"vom Töchterchen is leider noch nicht gefötelt.











Gruss Dominik


----------



## cd-surfer (12. April 2016)

Da gehen einem doch die Äugelein auf!
Was für eine schöne Sammlung an Handmade in USA-Bikes!!!


----------



## cdrider (12. April 2016)

Mir gefalln die Handmade noch am meisten.Die haben noch Charakter.Wenn das erste Bike ein Cannondale ist,ist man glaub schon infiziert.Bei mir wars jedenfalls so.Und dank der grossen Modellpalette ist für die ganze Family was dabei.Obwohl in meiner Brust 2 Herzen schlagen.Gt ist hald auch noch recht kultig.Aber  Cdale und Gt gehören ja heute glaub eh der gleichen Group an.
Grüassle aus Davos.


----------



## cd-surfer (12. April 2016)

Mein Erstes war 1997 ein Super V. Fährt heute noch ein Kollege, deswegen darf ich es jeden Tag streicheln!!!
Dann kam ein F800 SL, ein Jekyl mit 130mm FW, ein R700,ein Flash Alu, ein Flash Carbon (7,6 kg),ein 29er Scalpel,ein F29 und jetzt ein Bad Habbit.
Wie du schon schreibst,komplett infiziert. Leftys und Fattys!!! Und schöne USA-Rahmen.
Bei den Asien-Rahmen schlägt das Herz nicht unbedingt schneller, aber nirgends passt eine Lefty besser rein.

Grüße aus Thüringen!


----------



## cdrider (12. April 2016)

Hey lustig ich bin auch gebürtiger  Thüringer.Wo kommstn her?Bist bestimmt a so ein Radartjünger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (12. April 2016)

Na klar! Waren ja die ersten in Thü die Cannondale hatten.
Komme aus der Landeshauptstadt.


----------



## cdrider (12. April 2016)

Ich bin aus der Meininger Ecke.Mein Schwager wohnt auch bei dir,Michaelisstrasse.
Ich war oft mal in Ilmenau beim Radart vor neuen Bikes schmachten.Der Sevice is echt top bei den Jungs.Jetzt hab ich mir paar höhere Berge gesucht als den Rennsteig.


----------



## cd-surfer (12. April 2016)

Unter dem Bike-Aspekt absolut nachvollziehbar. Obwohl in Thüringen mittlerweile einiges geht. Rennen von Enduro über XC bis Ma und viel Engagement vor allem in Arnstadt, Tabarz und Eisenach.


----------



## cdrider (12. April 2016)

Das stimmt ,in Tabarz war ich früher immer zum Downhill schaun.Coole Sache.Bin letztes Jahr auch mein erstes Amateurrennen mitgefahrn 24 h Bike Davos.Tolle Erfahrung.Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Rennsteig,ich wollt dieses Jahr mal wieder Hörschel Blankenstein machen.


----------



## cd-surfer (13. April 2016)

Hast ne PM. Ehe wir hier abgemahnt werden!


----------



## cdrider (21. April 2016)

Hi,hab heute mal bissl im Web gesurft und dabei was ,für mich,ganz neues entdecht.97 solls ne Headshok Moto 80 gegeben haben mit Carbonstandrohren.Also nicht die Moto FR und nicht die 120.Da das Teil von euch schon mal einer in freier Wildbahn gesehn oder gabs die nur in Amiland?Würd gern mehr darüber erfahrn.Hier mal n Foti.


----------



## stingbuddy (23. April 2016)

stingbuddy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich suche ein rahmenset oder komplettrad für meine Frau. Sie will nur ein weißes mit lefty. Von daher bitte alle Flash f1 oder ähnliche anbieten.
> Wichtig.... Hardtail, weiß, lefty, size M...
> Danke und hoffentlich kann jemand helfen.


Noch immer aktuell.... kann mir da bitte irgendwer helfen? danke...


----------



## cdrider (23. April 2016)

Preisvorstellung?


----------



## cdrider (23. April 2016)

Steht bei uns in einem Anzeigenportal.Lefty,Grösse M, F1 wie gewünscht.Sollte aber nicht mehr so lange drin sein bei 800,-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (23. April 2016)

cdrider schrieb:


> Hi,hab heute mal bissl im Web gesurft und dabei was ,für mich,ganz neues entdecht.97 solls ne Headshok Moto 80 gegeben haben mit Carbonstandrohren.Also nicht die Moto FR und nicht die 120.Da das Teil von euch schon mal einer in freier Wildbahn gesehn oder gabs die nur in Amiland?Würd gern mehr darüber erfahrn.Hier mal n Foti.Anhang anzeigen 486142


Hab ich auch noch nicht gewußt. War ja noch vor der Carbon-Zeit mit dem Raven etc.
Bei 8Aid müssten sie es wissen.


----------



## matt017 (3. Mai 2016)

Wo hier eh gerade von den guten alten Zeiten geschwärmt wird: Hat einer von euch zufällig noch eine Lower Cap / verschraubte Abdeckkappe (die mit dem gelben Aufkleber) für die XC3 Si Vorbaueinheit übrig? 

Falls ja, bitte melden!


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin - hat jemand ne super Idee für abgewetzte blanke Stellen an der Si Hollow Kurbelarmen ?!
Neu eloxieren soll wohl nicht funzen da beim abbeizen der Kleber sich lösen soll. Was kann man noch machen ?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## cdrider (19. Mai 2016)

matt017 schrieb:


> Wo hier eh gerade von den guten alten Zeiten geschwärmt wird: Hat einer von euch zufällig noch eine Lower Cap / verschraubte Abdeckkappe (die mit dem gelben Aufkleber) für die XC3 Si Vorbaueinheit übrig?
> 
> Sollte es bei:cannondaleexperts.com
> geben .
> ...


----------



## matt017 (19. Mai 2016)

cdrider schrieb:


> cannondaleexperts.com



Danke für den Tip!
Ich hab die Schraube dann auch noch bei Fahrrad Kohl entdeckt. Sowohl die Schraube selber als auch das Porto waren da deutlich günstiger. Ist mittlerweile schon montiert


----------



## mete (20. Mai 2016)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Moin Moin - hat jemand ne super Idee für abgewetzte blanke Stellen an der Si Hollow Kurbelarmen ?!
> Neu eloxieren soll wohl nicht funzen da beim abbeizen der Kleber sich lösen soll. Was kann man noch machen ?
> 
> Danke & Gruss



Schwarze Schutzfolie drüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastdarkness (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute, seit ein paar Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines MT4000(glaube ich) Tandem. Das ist mein zweites Cannondale aus der alten Ära. 
Eingebaut ist eine Moto FR. Da bedarf es einer Wartung!
Wo bekomme ich da eine technische Dokumentation her oder muss ich zum FH? 
Zweite Frage, die Gabel hat ja eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme,  was kann man da dran bauen und passt auch für ein Tandem. Gustav M oder gibt es Alternativen? Oder bei Felgenbremsen bleiben und die HS 33 nutzen?
Ich weiß viele Fragen )


----------



## Lefty88 (23. Mai 2016)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Moin Moin - hat jemand ne super Idee für abgewetzte blanke Stellen an der Si Hollow Kurbelarmen ?!
> Neu eloxieren soll wohl nicht funzen da beim abbeizen der Kleber sich lösen soll. Was kann man noch machen ?
> 
> Danke & Gruss



Fein(st) strahlen lassen und verdichten... 

Haben wir an nem alten Satz auch gemacht, sieht sehr geil aus, besser als verchromt...


----------



## Lefty88 (23. Mai 2016)

Aso, ein Kollege der verchromt, poliert, kugelpoliert und verdichtet (meist auch aus dem KFZ Felgen Bereich etc.), sollte das für 50-80€ hin bekommen


----------



## cdrider (23. Mai 2016)

fastdarkness schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, seit ein paar Tagen bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines MT4000(glaube ich) Tandem. Das ist mein zweites Cannondale aus der alten Ära.
> Eingebaut ist eine Moto FR. Da bedarf es einer Wartung!
> Wo bekomme ich da eine technische Dokumentation her oder muss ich zum FH?
> Zweite Frage, die Gabel hat ja eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme,  was kann man da dran bauen und passt auch für ein Tandem. Gustav M oder gibt es Alternativen? Oder bei Felgenbremsen bleiben und die HS 33 nutzen?
> Ich weiß viele Fragen )




Mit der Moto würd ich zu Koch oder Eighty aid gehn.Im Netz findet sich nicht wirklich viel zum zerlegen.Ich hab meine auch nie zerlegt,owners manual gibts aber google ma:cannondalel moto fr service !
Ne Gustav wäre sicher keine schlechte Wahl(wenn sich noch eine findet).Oder ebend ne HS,da haste vorn und hinten die gleiche Optik.Da brauchste auch nicht grad Disclaufräder.


----------



## fastdarkness (23. Mai 2016)

cdrider schrieb:


> Mit der Moto würd ich zu Koch oder Eighty aid gehn.Im Netz findet sich nicht wirklich viel zum zerlegen.Ich hab meine auch nie zerlegt,owners manual gibts aber google ma:cannondalel moto fr service !
> Ne Gustav wäre sicher keine schlechte Wahl(wenn sich noch eine findet).Oder ebend ne HS,da haste vorn und hinten die gleiche Optik.Da brauchste auch nicht grad Disclaufräder.


Auf Antwort von 88 warte ich noch. Habe mal per Mail angefragt.
Der Rahmen hat vorn wie hinten Disc Aufnahme und eine Gustaf gibt es in der Bucht Kleinanzeigen eigentlich recht häufig. Weiß man nur nicht wie dann die Qualli ist. Eine HS bekomme ich auch neu.


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. Mai 2016)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Fein(st) strahlen lassen und verdichten...
> 
> Haben wir an nem alten Satz auch gemacht, sieht sehr geil aus, besser als verchromt...



Sieht dann so aus wie " Natur " Alu ?!


----------



## Lefty88 (29. Mai 2016)

Exakt, sehr sehr geil...


----------



## Friendsofmine (29. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Muss ich nur noch einen finden der sich mit dieser Materie beschäftigt und auskennt.

War sonst immer bei Lechmann, und muss die mal fragen ob die so etwas machen.
http://www.lechmann.info/de/aluminium_oberflaechenveredelung_glasperlstrahlen.html

Danke & schönen Restsonntag


----------



## silver blues (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "Magnesium Shock Link" für ein 100 Scalpel. Teilenummer ist KP 115. Die üblichen verdächtigen Websites führen das Teil nicht mehr (dr. cannondale, fahrrad kohl, cannondale experts ). Google spuckte auch nichts aus. Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee wo man so ein Teil auftreiben kann. Danke schon vorab


----------



## jonasrueger (5. Juni 2016)

@silver blues ich würde mal im Thread des entsprechenden Modells nachfragen. Hier vielleicht: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cannondale-scalpel-29er-2012.515426/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (5. Juli 2016)

Hi,

ich habe folgende zwei Räder hier und würde gerne die Kurbeln untereinander tauschen:

- Cannondale Scalpel Carbon 2 26" 2012
Kurbel: SRAM S2210
Innenlagerstandard: BB30

- Trek Top Fuel 9.9 SSL 2012
mit Shimano XTR M985-Kurbel
BB90

So ein wenig habe ich aber noch Probleme herauszufinden, was ich dafür alles brauche? Das Ganze soll möglichst ohne teuren Teileeinkauf funktionieren. Brauche ich für die XTR-Kurbel im CD einen Adapter und für die SRAM im Trek zwei komplett neue Lager?


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Juli 2016)

BB30 in BB90 funktioniert nicht! 

Die XTR Kurbel kriegst du jedoch mit "*BB30 MTB Adapter* von BBB, Aerozine, KCNC, etc..
https://www.wowbikeparts.de/aerozine/bb30-mtb-umbaukit?sai=42931&gclid=CILUhsef3M0CFawp0wodwy4D4w


Diese gibt es auch *direkt für das Gehäuse*. Die originalen Lager werden dabei vorher aus dem Rahmen gepresst.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/BB30-MTB-Innenlager-Adapter-p26781/schwarz-universal-o20001/


----------



## i-love-cycling (16. Dezember 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Carbon Scalpel von 2014 ein zum Innenlager hin durchgehendes Sitzrohr hat? Bzw. ob die Achse des Hinterbaus in Sitzrohr soviel Platz bietet um ein Kabel durchzufädeln? Ziel der Übung wäre es einen internen Di2 Akku einzubauen.

Gemeint ist dieser Rahmen: http://img0.biker-boarder.de/detail_oxp1/c13_vp91_blk-3.jpg


----------



## Deleted292239 (16. Dezember 2016)

i-love-cycling schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob das Carbon Scalpel von 2014 ein zum Innenlager hin durchgehendes Sitzrohr hat? Bzw. ob die Achse des Hinterbaus in Sitzrohr soviel Platz bietet um ein Kabel durchzufädeln? Ziel der Übung wäre es einen internen Di2 Akku einzubauen.
> 
> Gemeint ist dieser Rahmen: http://img0.biker-boarder.de/detail_oxp1/c13_vp91_blk-3.jpg


Guck dir das Scalpel 2015(Black Inc) an.... Dann hast du deine Antwort gefunden.
Natürlich passt da der Akku und das Kabel rein, wobei der Akku ganz in der Sattelstütze verschwindet.
Suche dir nur eine gute Halterung für den Akku, ich empfehle dieses Tune-Teil....


----------



## i-love-cycling (16. Dezember 2016)

Nicht ganz. Das 15er Black inc. ist auf Di2 ausgelegt und hat neben den normalen Zuganschlägen auch noch z.B. ein zusätzliches Loch für das Kabel zum Umwerfer. Deswegen bin ich mir gerade nicht ganz sicher ob nicht im inneren auch was geändert wurde. Eine Einfache Hülse am Gelenk des Hinterbaus würde ja schon reichen. Ich komme glaube ich nicht drum rum nachzuschauen.


----------



## canno-range (22. Dezember 2016)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte hier ein User sogar mal die Leitung einer Reverb durch die Hinterbauachse nach außen geführt. Da sollte es mit dem Di2 Kabel keinerlei Probleme geben.


----------



## i-love-cycling (22. Dezember 2016)

Danke canno-range. Habe es probiert. Klappt ohne Probleme. Durchs Sitzrohr geht nur die Achse. Ist also reichlich Platz. Solange man mit einem Kettenblatt fährt. Sollte man den Di2 Umwerfer montieren wollen bekommt man aber ein Problem weil ein Loch dafür fehlt. Kann mir gerade aber egal sein, weil ich 1x11 verbauen möchte. Werde ich einen Umwerfer brauchen mache ich mir dann Gedanken drum.


----------



## fx:flow (26. Januar 2017)

Ok. Neue Anfrage: ein Cannondale Scalpel SI AL 5 2017 soll mein bisheriges Cannondale Scalpel Carbon 2 26" 2012 ersetzen, beide Größe M. Die Lösung mit dem OPI SI-Vorbau find ich optisch super und würde es eigentlich gern auch wieder am neuen Rad haben.

Ich ahne, wie die Antwort lauten wird: kann ich das Steuerrohr und den Vorbau zwischen den Rädern tauschen?


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Januar 2017)

Nein.
Lagerabstände sind unterschiedlich.

Abhilfe schafft nur ein Leonardi Steerer für die 2.0 in der passenden Länge. (Spacerset nicht vergessen)

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.mobile/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KH148/"/SubProducts/"KH148/97"&ViewAction=ViewProduct


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (30. Januar 2017)

Hi zusammen,
braucht jemand von Euch eine Cd HG Si Kurbel inkl. Welle - in 170er oder 175er Länge? Vllt sogar inkl. Stages Powermeter 2. Gen. -  nur 170mm Länge? 
Gerne per PN anfragen. Bilder habe ich reichlich...

...auch liegt bei mir noch so ein OPI Vorbau mit 100mm/-15° im Keller. Den kann ich auch abgeben.


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Februar 2017)

Guten morgen.
ich suche für eine SAVE 2 Stütze ersatz für die Sattelklemmung.
Gerne original oder auch L
leichtere Teile, die die selbe Funktion erfüllen.
Bräuchte das komplett, also Wippe, Joch, Schrauben und Lochbolzen.
Habt ihr ne Idee/Bezugsquelle

vielen dank


----------



## fx:flow (4. Februar 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nein.
> Lagerabstände sind unterschiedlich.
> 
> Abhilfe schafft nur ein Leonardi Steerer für die 2.0 in der passenden Länge. (Spacerset nicht vergessen)
> ...



Danke nochmal für den Tipp. Mein Steuerrohr (Größe M) hat eine Länge von gut 11cm. Ich müsste also wohl die Variante mit 109,7mm kaufen? 
Auf der leonardi-Seite ist für Größe M nämlich ein 97er empfohlen, 109,7 erst ab L.

Mit dem 109,7 werde ich den Vorbau dann ja ohne Spacer direkt auf die obere Gabelkrone bringen können? Will die Front tief.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2017)

Ja, du musst nach der Länge gehen.
Das F-Si hat nämlich in Medium ein 97ger Steuerrohr - Das Scalpel-Si hingegen hat in Medium ein 110er!

Egal welche Steuerrohrlänge du hast, kannst du jeweils bis zu 1,5cm Spacer fahren.
Du musst aber das passende Spacerset für den Steerer dazukaufen. (der goldene MUSS immer montiert sein.)

Sprich wenn du oben unter dem Vorbau einen 5mm Spacer montiert hast, musst du unten den goldenen Spacer plus einen schwarzen auf dem Steerer montieren.

Bei 3 Spacern sehe es so aus:
Indiesem Fall ist der goldene Spacer, der originale rote.







Genauer erklärt hier:


----------



## mucho (4. Februar 2017)

Ich suche einen 122mm Steerer.
Wenn jemand diesen noch liegen hat, freue ich mich über Rückmeldung!


----------



## fx:flow (4. Februar 2017)

Ich komme also nicht ohne Spacerset aus? Und mein bisheriges Steuerrohr mit Vorbau (kein OPI) hat diese Spacer vermutlich nicht, um sie einfach zu übernehmen?

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2017)

Der Leonardi Steerer wird ohne Spacer geliefert. Das leonardi Spacerkit ist dafüe zwingend erforderlich

Sprich:
1x *KH148/110* - http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...4971/Products/"KH148/"/SubProducts/"KH148/97"

+ 1x *KH148/SP* - http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...bjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KH148/SP"


----------



## Fortis76 (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo mal eine Frage in die Runde. Bin dabei ein Super Six EVO HM aufzubauen.
Jetzt habe ich zum Rahmen die SI Kurbel mit OPi Spider, habe aber auch noch die ältere SL mit meinem p2m PM.
Kann man anstatt der SI Kurbel auch die SL montieren, sind die von der Form und Einbaubreite kompatibel?
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. Februar 2017)

klar!


----------



## Fortis76 (6. Februar 2017)

Danke.
Jetzt noch eine Frage.
Ist die Cannondale Save Sattelstütze kompatibel mit ovalen Carbon Sattelgestellen? (z. B. Selle Italia SLR Kit carbonio)


----------



## pirat00 (6. Februar 2017)

Kommt drauf an, bei der ersten Generation mußte man die Klemmung tauschen, die überarbeitete erste und die Save 2 gehen ohne Probleme.


----------



## Fortis76 (6. Februar 2017)

Habe eine 2016 er Version sieht aber von der Klemmung aus wie die, die in den aktuellen Rädern drin ist.
Habe schon gesucht, aber bisher nichts gefunden.


----------



## pirat00 (6. Februar 2017)

Save 1:
https://www.pedrosbikeshop.ch/image...e-flash-carbon-save-sattelstuetze-746x577.jpg

überarbeitete Save 1:
http://www.bunnyhop.de/media/images/org/21568-c4aef17ecdc894accedbf5711eff2cd0.png

Save 2:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/898801-cannondale-save-2-sattelstutze


----------



## Fortis76 (6. Februar 2017)

Ich habe diese hier, fürs Rennrad:
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=187926;menu=1000,4,9;mid[106]=1


----------



## pirat00 (6. Februar 2017)

Da die Klemmung von oben und unten ist passen ovale Rails.


----------



## Fortis76 (6. Februar 2017)

Super. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (8. Februar 2017)

Ich bekomme meinen Lefty 2 Steerer nicht raus. Beide Klemmschrauben der Lefty lose, jetzt hängt das Rohr an der unteren Klemmung und will da nicht durchrutschen.

Habe keinen Ernie von Cannondale.


----------



## jonasrueger (8. Februar 2017)

fx:flow schrieb:


> [...] will da nicht durchrutschen.



deine Gabel ist schräg und verkantet vermutlich mit dem Steuerrohr. Theoretisch sind 1-4 Spacer auf dem Steerer, die auch in den Ramen fallen könn(t)en. Wenn du so weit bist hast du eigentlich alles komplizierte geschafft - gerade rausziehen hat bei mir immer ohne Kraft geklappt. Normalerweise klemmt der OPI-Vorbau und nicht der Steerer (um den Vorbau zu entfernen ist Ernie gedacht, nicht um von "oben nach unten" zu klopfen).


----------



## zett78 (8. Februar 2017)

bischen ziehen, bischen wackeln, sollte eigentlich kein Hexenwerk sein und leicht raus kommen.
Ansonsten mal ein Bild von oben, so sieht man ja reichlich wenig was hilfreich sein könnte!


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Februar 2017)

Holzstab reicht auch. Das sind die Lagersitze wo es noch hängt.


----------



## jonasrueger (8. Februar 2017)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Holzstab reicht auch. Das sind die Lagersitze wo es noch hängt.


Und du würdest von oben mit dem Stab drücken? Ich nicht, da meiner Meinung nach keine erhöhte Reibung der Grund sein kann sondern, wie du schreibst, hängt es am Lagersitz (oder an der Gabel). Ich persönlich würde hier keine Kraft einsetzen sondern wackeln, drehen,...


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Februar 2017)

jonasrueger schrieb:


> Und du würdest von oben mit dem Stab drücken? Ich nicht, da meiner Meinung nach keine erhöhte Reibung der Grund sein kann sondern, wie du schreibst, hängt es am Lagersitz (oder an der Gabel). Ich persönlich würde hier keine Kraft einsetzen sondern wackeln, drehen,...


Bei meiner Lefty hat das nix gebracht. Ich habe ewig gefrickelt und es ging einfach nur mit viel Kraft.


----------



## dvt (9. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir deshalb den Ernie gegönnt. Ohne Kraft habe ich das Steuerrohr auch nicht rausbekommen. Mit Kraft meine ich sachte Schonhammerschläge.
Drehen bringt da auch nicht viel, weil sich das Lager ebenfalls mitdreht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Februar 2017)

Holzstab und Gummyhammer.


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Februar 2017)

Das Werkzeug macht schon Sinn! Gerade wenn man OPI fährt. 

Ich wollte damit nur meinen, dass man sich selbst so helfen kann, wenn man gerade nichts zur Hand hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (11. Februar 2017)

Hab mich wohl nicht sonderlich klug angestellt, meine "Lösung" wollt ihr nicht erfahren... Danke für eure Vorschläge. Das Verkanten der Gabel bzw. des Schafts am unteren Lager war der Knackpunkt. Ging nur mit viel Ausrichten und viel Kraft per Gummihammer.

Aber der OPI Vorbau sieht so viel sauberer und harmonischer aus als der Originale mit Klemmung... Heftig.





Latexschläuche liegen, kommen aber erst rein wenn die Reifen runter sind und da leichteres kommt oder die jetzigen Schläuche durch sind.


----------



## Fortis76 (6. März 2017)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal seine Hollowgram Kurbel neu eloxieren lassen?
Mussten die vorbehandelt werden, also alte "Farbe" runter?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. März 2017)

Jeder Kurbelarm besteht aus 2 Hälften, die verklebt sind. Datum geht das eigentlich nicht der ist @madline hat es aber wohl schon hin bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. März 2017)

Die SL zumindest nicht.
Die normalen SI gehen schon. Siehe auch Slate mit der Purple-Edition.


----------



## canno-range (6. März 2017)

Ich habe schon 2 alte Si Kurbeln (also die Version vor der SiSL), die auch verklebt sind von @Mad-Line eloxieren lassen. Das hält seit Jahren zuverlässig.


----------



## Fortis76 (6. März 2017)

Ok. Dann werde ich mal schauen. Wahrscheinlich lasse ich sie so wie sie jetzt sind, ganz so übel sehen sie nicht aus.
Danke für die Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## illuminato (14. März 2017)

Falls jemand hier noch wen kennt der wen kennt oder selber sucht - ich würde mich gerne von meinem F-Si trennen. Preis ist VHB. Man wird sich dann sicher einig! (Ich finde es immer noch schade dass ich das Bike verkaufen muss...)


----------



## NeoRC (25. März 2017)

Hallo,
suche ein Lefty 2.0 Steuerrohr
Hat jemand noch eins?


----------



## Forstinator (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo!
Wäre jemand bereit, mir das "Ernie"-Tool (oder einen funktionierenden Nachbau) zu leihen? Versuche gerade, das Ding nachzubauen (Abwasserrohr etwas dünner schmirgeln, ...), aber die Führung für den xc3-Vorbau ist etwas schwierig anzubringen. Muss ja exakt mittig sein, sonst kloppe ich mit dem Stem steerer das Lenkungslager kaputt. Ist das hier jemandem schon passiert?


----------



## Nikedge (20. Juli 2017)

Servus,

leidiges Thema ''Einstellen''.
Fahre jetzt seit kurzem das FSi mit der verbauten Lefty 2.0.
Hat hier jemand einen Richtwert für die Einstellung der Gabel? 
Körpergewicht/Psi/Zugstufe.
Habe den Psi wert der Tabelle entnommen, die Cannondale vorgibt, füllt sich auch gut an nur nutze ich nicht den gesamten Federweg.
Vielen Dank im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## dvt (20. Juli 2017)

Ging mir damals genauso.
Bis ich die Lefty unten geöffnet habe und alle verbauten weißen Spacer entfernt habe.
Durch diese Spacer war die Gabel für mein Gewicht viel zu progressiv.
Jetzt nutze ich den gesamten Federweg.


----------



## Nikedge (20. Juli 2017)

dvt schrieb:


> Ging mir damals genauso.
> Bis ich die Lefty unten geöffnet habe und alle verbauten weißen Spacer entfernt habe.
> Durch diese Spacer war die Gabel für mein Gewicht viel zu progressiv.
> Jetzt nutze ich den gesamten Federweg.


Sind die Spacer so einfach zu entfernen wie bei einer Pike oder fliegt mir beim aufschrauben alles entgegen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dvt (20. Juli 2017)

Ist ganz einfach Lefty auf den Kopf stellen, Luftdruck ablassen, das Teil mit dem Luftventil abschrauben und dann mit einem Holzstab die Ringe rausangeln.
Der lange weiße Stab muss aber drin bleiben.


----------



## Alex0303 (24. Juli 2017)

Hi Leute,

hab mir einen Fsi Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt geschnappt. 
Nun brauch ich Teile 

Hat jemand zufällig was übrig?
Wichtig wären am Anfang das Steuerrohr für die Lefty, ein OPI-Vorbau und eine günstige Lefty...
Rahmen ist L. 
Somit Gabelbrückenabstan 110mm.... 

Für Hilfe bin ich jedem sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Toni172 (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte am WE ein Scalpel Testbike. Ich bin den Dämpfer mit 30% Sag gefahren.
Trotz sehr zügiger Fahrweise habe ich es nicht geschafft den Federweg auf meinen Hometrails auszunutzen.

Mit wieviel PSI/bar fahrt Ihr den Dämpfer bei ca. 75kg inkl. Kleidung?

Generell war ich vom Gewicht sehr enttäuscht. Das Testbike Modell Coarbon 2 Eagle hatte inkl Pedale 11,75kg.
Für 6300,- UVP doch sehr schwer. 

Leider hat sich der "Will haben Effekt" nicht so richtig eingestellt. Da bleibe ich vermutlich doch bei meinem FSI Carbon 2.


----------



## zett78 (24. Juli 2017)

Frag mal im Scalpel Thread nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2017)

Hi, ich suche einen AdapterSpacer KP213. Das ist der den man beim Scalpel ueber oder unter dem Steuerrohr verbauen kann um das Steuerrohr auf die 137mm zu bringen.
Wer sein Scalpel auf eine Lefty 2.0 umgebaut hat sollte so einen ueber haben.


----------



## Lefty88 (15. August 2017)

Hat jemand noch eine Cannondale C2 Carbon Sattelstütze rum liegen und würde diese ggf. verkaufen?


----------



## Deleted292239 (15. August 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche einen AdapterSpacer KP213. Das ist der den man beim Scalpel ueber oder unter dem Steuerrohr verbauen kann um das Steuerrohr auf die 137mm zu bringen.
> Wer sein Scalpel auf eine Lefty 2.0 umgebaut hat sollte so einen ueber haben.




Da is das Ding


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2017)

DARUM liebe ich dieses Forum! Alle gleich bekloppt
 Aber man hilft sich


----------



## kellyman (16. August 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine Cannondale C2 Carbon Sattelstütze rum liegen und würde diese ggf. verkaufen?



Ich habe eine , fahre sie aber gerade weil ich eine Reklamation mit meiner anderen laufen habe. Wann brauchst Du sie denn ?


----------



## Lefty88 (16. August 2017)

Eilt nicht... Was willst du denn dafür haben? Und wie ist der Zustand, Kratzer etc.?


----------



## kellyman (16. August 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Eilt nicht... Was willst du denn dafür haben? Und wie ist der Zustand, Kratzer etc.?


Schau mal bei mir im Bikemarkt...


----------



## diodato (16. August 2017)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hatte am WE ein Scalpel Testbike. Ich bin den Dämpfer mit 30% Sag gefahren.
> Trotz sehr zügiger Fahrweise habe ich es nicht geschafft den Federweg auf meinen Hometrails auszunutzen.
> 
> Mit wieviel PSI/bar fahrt Ihr den Dämpfer bei ca. 75kg inkl. Kleidung?



Beim meinem XX sinds 172-175PSI ich wiege etwa genau  viel wie du. Ich finde auch das die neuen zu schwer für den Preis sind, es ist der Lefty 2.0 u.a. geschuldet. ich werde vorerst beim meinem Team 2015 bleiben ist 2kg leichter. Seitdem ich das Lenkkopf Lager von oben noch unten habe machen lassen, habe ich den gleichen Radstand wie die Aktuellen Scalpel's. berghoch merke ich fast keinen Unterschied zu vorher aber bergrunter


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. August 2017)

Darum fahre ich meine Lefty mit 11cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sasch76 (22. August 2017)

Hallo,

Ich weiß nicht ganz ob ich hier richtig mit meinem Anliegen bin, aber ich probiere es mal!

Hab seit ca.1/2 Jahr ein Cannondale FSI Carbon 4!
Bei meiner Alpentour hat sich leider schon das hintere Radlager verabschiedet! Nach genauerer Betrachtung bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen die verbaute Formula Nabe zzg. Freilauf gegen hochwertigeres zu tauschen! Da nun das FSI ja diese Geschichte mit asymmetrischem Hinterbau hat bin ich mir absolut unsicher was ich nun für eine Nabe verbauen kann! Hab mich bis dato auch noch nie mit dieser Materie beschäftigen müssen! Am liebsten wäre mir wenn ich eine klare Antwort bekäme welche Nabe paßt mit welchem Freilauf ! Im Qualitätsbereich shimano XT !
Bin auf Haltbarkeit nicht unbedingt Gewicht aus!
Vielen Dank für eventuelle Antworten!

Sascha


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2017)

Du kannst verbauen was du willst. Nur wird die Felge nicht mittig eingespiecht.


----------



## Lefty88 (22. August 2017)

Einen FS-i RTR Laufradsatz wird eher schwer (habe ich außer die original Enve...noch keine fertigen gesehen), warscheinlich wird es hier auf ein Custom made LRS für CD FS-i hinaus laufen.

Kurzum wie schon beschrieben, kannst du Nabe, Felge, Speichen wählen was dir beliebt und lässt es zusammen bauen. Woher bist du denn? Falls du aus dem Großraum Stuttgart bist --> Tipp: Haico Wheels in Ammerbuch


----------



## sasch76 (22. August 2017)

Ok,

dann wäre das ja halb so wild, ich hatte die Befürchtung das da nur spezielle Naben zum Einsatz kommen! 
Vielleicht noch ein Tip, was bei Beibehaltung der originalen Felgen für eine Nabe zzg. Freilauf sinnvoll? Mein Stand ist da nicht so der aktuellste! Vielen Dank für die bereits vorhandenen und die noch kommenden Antworten! Sascha..


----------



## kellyman (22. August 2017)

sasch76 schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> dann wäre das ja halb so wild, ich hatte die Befürchtung das da nur spezielle Naben zum Einsatz kommen!
> Vielleicht noch ein Tip, was bei Beibehaltung der originalen Felgen für eine Nabe zzg. Freilauf sinnvoll? Mein Stand ist da nicht so der aktuellste! Vielen Dank für die bereits vorhandenen und die noch kommenden Antworten! Sascha..



Lass Dir eine DT Swiss 350 oder 240 einbauen, Freilauf ist frei wählbar. Die Naben sind absolut robust und sehr Wartungsarm. Habe sie an 2 Rädern dran.


----------



## diodato (22. August 2017)

Aber auch recht schwer. Wenn man kein Übergewicht hat würde ich lieber ein leichten Lrs haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (22. August 2017)

ICh habe über Jahre Tune naben gefahren...
Kong/Prince, die Naben sind gut und leicht...
Leider zu gunsten der Haltbarkeit.....!

Bin nun in meienm neuen Enve M60 Satz wieder weg von Tune und zu DT 240S, die Nabe ist super und läuft wie Sahne...
Im Trainingsrad ist ne 350 von DT drin, der satz hat um die 5000Km da must noch nie was an der Nabe gemacht warden.

War bei Tune nicht möglich, leider.....

In meinem Trainingsrad habe ich (wahrscheinlich wie du ) die ZTR Rapid Felge drin....
Klar schwar aber sie halt und halt und halt.....
Ich gehe Weiss Gott nicht vorsichtig mit dem Trainingsrad um und es bekommt voll auf die Ohren.....

Ohne Probleme seit ca. 8000km


----------



## sasch76 (22. August 2017)

Wie schon gesagt geht es mir in der Hauptsache um Zuverlässigkeit, Gewicht ist erstmal nicht so wichtig..Hab da ja auch eine gute Basis mit dem FSI, was Grundgewicht angeht! Ich werde den Tip mit den DT Swiss Naben annehmen, da wird einem dann sicher der passende Freilauf zu empfohlen...Vielen Dank vorerst!!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. August 2017)

Ich fahre meine 240s schon seit 26' Zeiten... die eine Nabe habe ich mit meinem ersten DiskHinterrad gekauft. Zig mal umgespeicht und rennt noch immer!


----------



## sasch76 (22. August 2017)




----------



## craysor (17. September 2017)

Hat zufällig jemand einen roten und 3 schwarze opi-spacer fürs Steuerrohr innen abzugeben?


----------



## diodato (17. September 2017)

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...ath=/Shops/61764971/Categories/Zubehör/Vorbau


----------



## craysor (17. September 2017)

Habe ich gesehen, aber vielleicht hat wer gebrauchte rumliegen. 3 für aussen brauche ich auch noch.


----------



## diodato (17. September 2017)

Wieso 3? Du kaufst 1 in der gewünschten Farbe. Es passen nur 3 Spacer max. unter dem Vorbau. Gruß


----------



## craysor (17. September 2017)

3 Stück aussen unter dem vorbau, gleiche Anzahl innen auf dem steuerrohr. Plus den roten, konischen innen auf dem Steuerrohr. Falsch?


----------



## jonasrueger (17. September 2017)

craysor schrieb:


> 3 Stück aussen unter dem vorbau, gleiche Anzahl innen auf dem steuerrohr. Plus den roten, konischen innen auf dem Steuerrohr. Falsch?


Richtig.
Angebot kommt per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (19. September 2017)

Hat vielleicht jemand das Steuerrohr KH078 XL zu verkaufen?


----------



## bam bule (19. September 2017)

Hallo!

Ich suche die Geodaten von einem Jekyll II 800 aus dem Jahre 2004.
Hab hier im Forum und im Web nichts gefunden..


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. September 2017)

Wenn dann hier irgendwo:

http://vintagecannondale.com/catalog/


----------



## bam bule (19. September 2017)

Hab mit mehreren Geräten versucht, die 2004er PDF zu öffnen!
Hat mit keinem geklappt! 
Also, wenn noch jemand ne Idee hat, wo man die Geometrie Daten von nem 2004 Jekyll II her bekommt.. 

Gruß


----------



## diodato (19. September 2017)

Wie ich kann die Pdf´s mit meinem iphone, Ipad ect. öffnen. nichts für ungut aber ... kann es sein das es an dir liegt? nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## bam bule (19. September 2017)

Kann sein.. 
Also mein Rechner (Windows) und mein Handy (Android) laden sich doof! 
Probiere es nachher mal noch mim Ipad. 
Konntest du sehen ob die Daten vom Jekyll drin waren?


----------



## bam bule (19. September 2017)

Hat nun mim Handy doch geklappt! 
Aber keine Geometrie drin..


----------



## diodato (19. September 2017)

nach Geo´s habe ich nicht geschaut nur jedes Pdf geöffnet. Gruß und das ging flott. Als Cannondale Fan eine klasse Seite, die ich nicht kannte. Danke


----------



## SH1 (14. Oktober 2017)

Bei Interesse gerne PN an mich

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1021448-cannondale-fsi-mit-ax-lightness-carbon-laufrader


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich dachte, diese Laufräder sind leicht?!
Woher dann dieses Gesamtgewicht?
Warum keine Lefty???


----------



## SH1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Ist 1395g schwer?
Ist das Gesamtgewicht incl. Pedale und Flaschenhalter vom Laufradsatz abhängig bzw. 9,5kg mit allem schwer?
Kann ja zwei Thunder Burt in 2,1 montieren, wie andere die dann Ihr Gewicht mit .... angeben.
Weil ich diese Gabel wollte.

Alles klar nun.......


----------



## cd-surfer (15. Oktober 2017)

Nicht böse gemeint!
Der LRS ist nicht schwer. Meistens sind Räder mit solch exklusiven Laufrädern unter 9 kg. Deshalb hab ich mich gewundert.
Der Fall mit der SID interresiert mich aber wirklich. Was sprach aus deiner Sicht gegen die Lefty? Wolltest du dein altes Vorderrad weiter verwnden?


----------



## SH1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Habe es auch nicht richtig böse verstanden, wobei ich mir mit den Gewichtsangaben im Forum oft schwer tue, da die bei vielen niemals stimmen können. Ok ist ein anderes Thema.
Gerade bei einem Verkauf will ich hier seriös auftreten und nicht Müll erzählten. Auch haben die Laufräder ja ein viel größeres Innen und Außenmaß was die Felge betrifft, womit die runden 1400g  top sind bzw. so gerade wie am ersten Tag laufen.

Zur Gabel, ich bin die Lefty lange und in vielen Bikes gefahren. Die ist gut, wobei mich das Ausbauen des Vorderrades immer gestört hat.
Auch das man keine andere Gabel (Vorderrad) nutzen kann, erachte ich als Nachteil für mich. Auch habe ich zu oft einen Defekt mit meinen Lefty-Gabeln (Kartusche, X-Loc) gehabt, womit etwas Vertrauen verloren ging.
Des weiteren kommt dazu, dass ich bikes normal nur ein Jahr fahre bzw. dann ganz oder nur den Rahmen wechsle. Ich habe dann einfach mal die Brain Gabel in den neuen Rahmen gesteckt und war begeistert, da ich keine Nachteil für mich feststellen konnte. Die Lefty ist vielleicht etwas sensibler im Ansprechverhalten, die Brain Gabel fand ich aber gerade im Hardtail sehr gut und ist total zu wenn ich Wiegetritt fahre bzw. direkt offen beim Schlag von unten, was mir einfach gefällt.
Auch gefällt mir die Optik besser, was aber ja persönlicher Geschmack ist. Ich hoffe, dass ich es etwas erklären konnte.


----------



## cd-surfer (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Gefahradler (1. November 2017)

Habe eine Frage: Hat schon Mal einer von euch eine Flatmount-Bremse am Scalpel Sie montiert? Zb die Piccola von Trickstuff. Wer kann mir sagen, wie schwer der original Adapter ist? Danke schonmal!
Gruß Gefahradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (1. November 2017)




----------



## Lefty88 (6. November 2017)

Weiß zufällig einer die Schraubenmaße des Leonardi Racing Vorbau´s? Aktuell nicht zur Hand und nachmessen geht schlecht, vielleicht weiß es ja einer zufällig 

Danke.


----------



## luigiskalar (10. November 2017)

Hallo liebe Cannondale Gemeinde,

ich bin  seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Scalpels SI Carbon 3.
Jetzt hab ich ein paar technische Fragen.

1. Das Bike hat ein 760er Carbon Lenker, kann ich den auf 720 mm kürzen ? Dürfte kein Problem sein ? oder ?
2. Kann ich den Vorbau runterschieben in dem ich die Spacer rausnehm und oben einbau ? ist das Prinzip gleich wie bei anderen Bikes?
3. Kennst jemand die Gewichte der Anbauteile? Lenker,Vorbau;Sattelstütze ? 
4. Kann man den Vorbau auch durch ein Handelsüblichen Vorbau tauschen ? Oder ist der Schaft im Steuerrohr ein spezieller Durchmesser ?


Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## cd-surfer (10. November 2017)

Servus Jürgen!
Ich will mein Carbon 3 auch erleichtern. Ist genug Potenzial da.Der Sattel wiegt 300gr.Die Stütze ist bei Grösse M eine 400er... und wiegt 270 gr.
Den Lenker will ich erstmal wiegen,wenn leicht genug wird er auf 700mm gekürzt.
Die Vorbauten sind bleischwer,ca. 180 gramm,aber leider alternativlos. Es sei den du baust ein anderes Steuerrohr ein.
Spacer raus, Vorbau runter!
Das größte Potenzial haben die Laufräder.


----------



## luigiskalar (11. November 2017)

Servus,

Vielen Dank für deine Info
Dann schau ich mal was ich noch runterkomm


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. November 2017)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Kann man den Vorbau auch durch ein Handelsüblichen Vorbau tauschen ? Oder ist der Schaft im Steuerrohr ein spezieller Durchmesser ?


Jein. Hat zwar nicht mehr 1,56" wie früher (wofür es fast nur Cannondale-Vorbauten gibt/gab), aber 1,5" (so einen Vorbau brauchst du) sind jetzt auch nicht mehr so verbreitet. Also es gibt noch ein paar 1,5"-Vorbauten (vereinzelt Thomson, Truvativ AKA), aber bei Cannondale ist wohl die Auswahl am größten  Gewicht wirst du damit wohl auch nicht sparen.


----------



## kellyman (11. November 2017)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Cannondale Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin  seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines Scalpels SI Carbon 3.
> Jetzt hab ich ein paar technische Fragen.
> ...




Sattel und Sattelstütze tauschen, das bringt erstmal am meisten. Die Laufräder sind nicht so schwer aber auch nicht besonders stabil für schwere Fahrer. Gewicht des Lenkers kenne ich nicht.


----------



## FirstGeneration (11. November 2017)

schon frech finde ich - auf der Ami-Homepage wird das Carbon 3 für 5330Dollar angeboten, was umgerechnet nach heutigem Kurs  4.500Euro sind.
Auf der deutschen Homepage wird es für - na wer kann es sich denken- Euro 5.300 angeboten ....

Ich hoffe für Dich Jürgen, daß Du nicht mehr als Euro 4.500 bezahlt hast!


----------



## luigiskalar (11. November 2017)

Hi Jungs,

Ich hab das Rad gebraucht gekauft.
Der Verkäufer hat das Bike Ende März gekauft und festgestellt dass ein Fully nichts für Ihn ist. Jetzt kauft er ein FSI Hardtail.

Sattel hab ich schon bestellt.
Werd heut das Bike etwas umbauen und zum Teil die Teile wiegen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## cd-surfer (11. November 2017)

Wie immer Phantasiepreise... Aber wer zahlt die schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (12. November 2017)

So,

jetzt hab ich mein Scalpel etwas umgebaut und Teile gewogen 

Für alle die ein Scalpel Carbon 3 haben ist das vielleicht hilfreich:

Vorderrad 715 gramm
Hinterrad 905 gramm

Lenker 180gramm
Sattel 300gramm (Hammer)
Sattelstütze 260 gramm


Also an den Laufräder (1620 gr.) kann man garnicht viel holen 
Die bleiben bei mir drauf. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## SH1 (12. November 2017)

wieso kann man bei 1620g Laufrädern nicht viel rausholen?


----------



## luigiskalar (12. November 2017)

Ich finde die jetzt nicht unbedingt schwer. Du ?


----------



## SH1 (12. November 2017)

ist alles relativ bzw. hier hat jeder natürlich seine eigene Meinung.
Für mich ist ca. 1300g -1400g leicht, wenn wir über ca. 24-26mm mm Innenbreite (Felge) eines 29er Laufradsatz sprechen.


----------



## Marc19 (12. November 2017)

Dann zeig mal ein Satz mit 26mm Maulweite und 1300gr....


----------



## SH1 (12. November 2017)

Ich habe von ...bis... geschrieben bzw. Gramm und Innbreite aufsteigen beschrieben (Verhältnis).
Auch nicht das man einen mit 1300g und 26mm Innenbreite bekommt.

Erst mal richtig lesen, dann......


----------



## SH1 (12. November 2017)

@Marc19 
Hier auch noch dies (link), wo wir dann über 1330g bei 25mm innen sprechen, was meiner Aussage doch sehr nahe kommt.

https://www.specialized.com/at/de/roval-control-sl-29-148/p/133007?color=218762-133007

Auch fahre ich diese selbst, wobei meine 1355g wiegen, also ein klein wenig mehr.


----------



## Marc19 (12. November 2017)

SH1 schrieb:


> @Marc19
> Hier auch noch dies (link), wo wir dann über 1330g bei 25mm innen sprechen, was meiner Aussage doch sehr nahe kommt.
> 
> https://www.specialized.com/at/de/roval-control-sl-29-148/p/133007?color=218762-133007
> ...



Danke...

Super geht auch ohne halb die Fassung zu verlieren


----------



## SH1 (12. November 2017)

Solche kleine, sagen wir mal nicht überlegte Aussagen bringen mich sicher nicht aus der Fassung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (12. November 2017)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Ich finde die jetzt nicht unbedingt schwer. Du ?


Finde die Laufräder schwer für ein XC-Bike und für den Preis und dafür das eine Crest verbaut ist.
Da wird bei mir am meisten Gewicht fallen.


----------



## FirstGeneration (12. November 2017)

Ähm ja, alles ist relativ, wie immer.
Oder anders - es kommt darauf an, was er wiegt. Denn mit 95kg macht es keinen Sinn, einen LRS mit 1300g zu fahren, bei 68kg macht das sehr wohl Sinn. Und da Du den Gewichtsunterschied von etlichen 100g an den LR am meisten spürst (rotierende Masse so gering wie möglich) solltest du, wenn dein Gewicht das hergibt, ggf schon über einen neuen LRS nachdenken, da sich dieses Minderewicht beim fahrdn sehr viel stärker bemerkbar macht, als 200g Erspafnis beim Sattel und der Stütze.

Ride in.


----------



## FirstGeneration (12. November 2017)

Sorry für die Rechtschreibung, bin gerade in der Bahn und es rüttelt wie bei nem  Erdbeben


----------



## Marc19 (12. November 2017)

Crest bei 95kg absolutes no Go!!!

Hätte ich mal getestet, wie auf rohen Eiern...


----------



## luigiskalar (12. November 2017)

Danke für eure Tips !
Ja mit 75kg hätte ich noch Luft


----------



## 0815insquadrat (12. November 2017)

Hallo, 
bin auf der Suche nach einem OPI Vorbau mit 90 mm Länge ( M-M ) , Steigung lass ich mich mal überraschen,
wenn jemand einen über hat bitte gern per pn melden 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paik272 (13. November 2017)

Hey,
ich fahre ein 2016er Scalpel Carbon 3 und habe bei einer der letzten Ausfahrten einen der Leitungshalter an der Unterseite von Unterrohr verloren. Hat jemand zufällig einen übrig?

Thx


----------



## Rerun (1. Januar 2018)

Mein 2017er Carbon 1. Nach langer Zeit mal endlich dazu gekommen mal Fotos zu machen, leider fing es an zu regnen - habe daher nur wenig Bilder machen können.


----------



## luigiskalar (1. Januar 2018)

Gratuliere !

Das ist ein richtig geiles Foto !!!


----------



## Rerun (1. Januar 2018)

Danke! 

Hier nochmal Hochformat


----------



## luigiskalar (1. Januar 2018)

Sehr fein !
Der Kontrast Rahmen zu Wald  

Mega !


----------



## T.R. (2. Januar 2018)

Schönes FSI! Was wiegt es?


----------



## Lefty88 (18. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte das F-Si 1 2016 (Alu Rahmen) meiner besseren Hälfte und Serie 2-fach gerne auf 1x11 umrüsten.

Kurze Frage, wie verhält sich das mit der Original Si 2-fach Kurbel, kann ich diese weiter verwenden und einfach ein 1-fach Kettenblatt montieren? Oder benötige ich hierzu eine neue Kurbel speziell für 1-fach (GX etc.)? Und passen diese Wiederum auf das BB30 Lager?

Mit Umrüstungen habe ich mich nie befasst, fahre seit 5 Jahren 1-fach...


----------



## craysor (18. Januar 2018)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte das F-Si 1 2016 (Alu Rahmen) meiner besseren Hälfte und Serie 2-fach gerne auf 1x11 umrüsten.
> 
> ...


Weiß nicht ob es Dir hilft....Ich habe mein Slate mit SI-Kurbel(2x11), ausgestattet mit 52/36 Blättern, auf ein Directmount Garbaruk 1-fach 40T umgebaut. Läuft top.


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. Januar 2018)

Einfach das passende Directmount Kettenblatt für Cannondale Kurbeln bestellen!


----------



## Marc19 (18. Januar 2018)

Geht ohne Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Howerschaeler (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

Welches ist denn hier die maximale Reifengröße die ihr auf einem 2017er Fsi Carbon fährt? passt in das Hinterrad auch noch ein 2,35 reifen?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (19. Mai 2018)

Howerschaeler schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> Welches ist denn hier die maximale Reifengröße die ihr auf einem 2017er Fsi Carbon fährt? passt in das Hinterrad auch noch ein 2,35 reifen?



Ich fahre einen 2.35er Reifen, allerdings auf einer 21er oder 23er Felge, weiß gerade nicht genau, wie breit die sind. Eigentlich sind sie zu schmal für so breite Reifen, war mir aber egal. Wenn man nicht durch super zähen Schlamm fährt, der dann in Massen am Reifen hängen bleibt, passt das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## luigiskalar (22. Mai 2018)

Servus,

jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage.
Fahr seit diesem Jahr ein Scalpel Si C3 mit der Lefty 2.0.

Leider bekomme ich die Gabel nicht ans Limit (der Dichtring auf dem Dämpferrohr ist immer ca.70 mm verschoben).
Sprich die Gabel taucht keine 100mm ein. Die Gabel kommt mir auch sehr progressiv vor.
Der Luftdruck ist genau so eingestellt wie auf der Cannondale Tabelle vorgeschrieben.

Gefahren wurden alle meine Hometrails,
bei denen meine alten Bikes immer 100mm benötigt haben oder besser gesagt,  bei denen ich 100mm ausgenutzt habe.

Jetzt hab ich gelesen dass in der Lefty 2.0 3 weiße Spacer im Gabelinneren verbaut, die man aus der Gabel rausnehmen kann ?
Stimmt das ? Darf man das laut Cannondale?
Wie verhält die Gabel sich ohne Spacer? Wie eine Schaukel oder trotzdem wie bei einem Racebike gewohnt ?

Wenn Cannondale solche Spacer verbaut, warum tun die so was ?



Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen 



Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Mai 2018)

Dann ist es einfach zu viel Luftdruck! Stell es mal nach SAG ein!
Die Cannondale Tabelle ist ein Richtwert und eigtl. immer viel zu viel.

Ich fahre die Gabel mit 90Psi (80kg) durchweg. Auf normalen Marathonstrecken bleibt 1cm Restfederweg.
Bei XC mit viel Technik und ein paar Sprüngen benutze ich quasi den kompletten Federweg.

Das geht auch mit der normalen Abstimmung sehr gut. Da würde die Spacer/Token eigtl. so lassen.

Wenn du das wirklich linearer möchtest, kannst du auch unten die Luft rauslassen - mit einer 24ger Nuss den Ventilfuss aufschrauben und
mal einen Spacer entfernen und schauen was passiert.


----------



## kellyman (22. Mai 2018)

Auf jeden Fall auch mal den Gabelreset machen ....


----------



## luigiskalar (22. Mai 2018)

Hi,

danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
Also das werde ich heut Abend gleich machen.

Reset und weniger Druck.


Bin gespannt ob dann alles wieder in Ordnung ist 


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## luigiskalar (22. Mai 2018)

Servus,

Jetzt hab ich ein Reset gemacht und ca. 95PSI in die Gabel gepumpt.

Auf den Bilde n sehr ihr, die Gabel taucht ca. 70mm ein und dann hab ich sogar das Gefühl dass die Gabel anschlägt (durchschlägt)

Oder eine Art Anschlag.
Normalerweise hat doch eine Federgabel die mit 100mm angegeben ist so um die 90-100 (Dichtring)


Der Negatieffederweg ist jetzt eingestellt mit 30mm.


Komisch


----------



## jonasrueger (22. Mai 2018)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Oder eine Art Anschlag


Nadellager reset durchgeführt? Wie weit kannst du „ohne Luftdruck“ einfedern?
https://www.eighty-aid.com/de/blog/lefty-telescope-reset-20


----------



## luigiskalar (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 
Ich hab die komplette Luft entweichen lassen und dann war die Federgabel auch genau 70 mm eingetaucht.

Mehr nicht.

Danach hab ich die Gabel wieder aufgepumpt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onspeed (22. Mai 2018)

Das Verhärten kann auch vom Xloc kommen. D.H. Das Komprimiernen der Gabel wird immer schwergängiger. Dann muss dieser Entlüftet werden - leider kein seltenes Unterfangen. Deshalb kommt man aktuell auch von dem hydraulik schei§§ wieder ab.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. Mai 2018)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hab die komplette Luft entweichen lassen und dann war die Federgabel auch genau 70 mm eingetaucht.
> 
> Mehr nicht.
> ...


Luft ablassen und dann nur einmal nach unten drücken ist aber auch kein Reset.


----------



## luigiskalar (22. Mai 2018)

Servus,

Wie sieht dann ein richtiger RESET aus?
Sorry ist mein erstes Cannondale Bike.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## kellyman (22. Mai 2018)

Beim Reset mit Kraft so lange komprimieren bis die Zahl erreicht ist die im Manual steht. Das klappt oft nicht sofort.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (22. Mai 2018)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Wie sieht dann ein richtiger RESET aus?
> Sorry ist mein erstes Cannondale Bike.
> ...


Luft raus und dann ein paar Mal kräftig den Lenker nach unten drücken. Ich war da am Anfang auch etwas zu zaghaft. Aber man sieht dann schnell, dass der Gummiring weiter nach unten gedrückt wird. Sieht man hier ganz gut:


----------



## luigiskalar (22. Mai 2018)

@ kleinerblaumann

Vielen, vielen Dank !!!
Jetzt passt alles und die Federgabel hat den kompletten Federweg

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckyleaf (25. Mai 2018)

Huhu Jungs!

Cool! Es gibt einen Cannondale Sammelthread! 
Ich fahre zwar kaum Cross Country aber vielleicht passt mein AM Rad trotzdem hier rein? Was meint Ihr?

















Rahmen: Cannondale Trigger Ballistec Carbon 2 (Mod. 2014 )
Gabel: Lefty Hybrid PBR 130 mm
Dämpfer: Fox Dyad RT2 mit Remote Control
Kurbel: Race Face Next SL G4
Kettenblatt: Race Face Direct mount
Bremssystem: Formula R1
Bremsscheiben: Trickstuff Dächle Ultralight 180/160
Schaltystem: Sram XX 1x10 fach ( 34-36 )
Felgen: Enve AM Carbon
Reifen: Continental MK+XK 26x2.4
Naben: Chris King ISO Lefty / ISO HUB
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Vorbau: Cannondale OPI
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Highflex Carbon
Sattelklemme: Tune Schraubwürger
Sattel: Tune Komm-Vor
Kette: KMC SL
Kettenführung: 77Designz
Achse: DT Swiss RWS
Griffe: Cannondale Lock-in
Pedale: aEST

*GEWICHT: 9860 gr.*


----------



## fastclimber (31. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 
eine Frage in die Runde.
Weiss jemand mit welchem Drehmoment die Dämpferschrauben am Habit Carbon angezogen werden? Auf der Cannondale Homepage gibt es eine Skizze die 12Nm angibt. Es geht aber nicht eindeutig daraus hervor, ob das für das Carbon ist. Mir scheinen die 12Nm etwas hoch zu sein.
Danke schon mal


----------



## FirstGeneration (1. Juni 2018)

Hi,

weiß jemand, ob das 2018er Fully auch noch mit einer Ocho "nachbestückt" wird, d.h. die Modelle, die jetzt/später verkauft werden?
Oder ist die Ocho nur am HT verbaut bzw. ist diese am Fully erst 2018/2019 zu kriegen?
Grüße


----------



## FirstGeneration (1. Juni 2018)

Meine Frage hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juni 2018)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob das 2018er Fully auch noch mit einer Ocho "nachbestückt" wird, d.h. die Modelle, die jetzt/später verkauft werden?
> Oder ist die Ocho nur am HT verbaut bzw. ist diese am Fully erst 2018/2019 zu kriegen?
> Grüße


Warum sollte man die schon zusammengebauten Räder mit anderen Gabeln ausstatten? Was soll Cannondale mit den „alten“ Gabeln machen?


----------



## dagex (21. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

ich überlege gerade, mich von meinem Flash 29er zu trennen. Seit ich mein Slate habe, nutze ich es kaum noch und bräuchte eher was in Richtung "Habit" für meine MTB-Ambitionen.
Den Rahmen werdet ihr in der Lackierung wohl so kaum finden (gab es nie zu kaufen und wurde nur an das CFR Team herausgegeben) und wurde von einem ehemaligen Weltmeister gefahren...
Noch ist das Rad nicht im Bikemarkt zu finden. Falls es jemanden gibt, der Interesse an diesem "besonderen Rad" hat, kann derjenige sich gerne per PN bei mir melden, dann kann ich gerne auf Details eingehen...

Sollte dieser Post unangebracht sein, dann seht es mir bitte nach 

Danke
David


----------



## Steelrad (21. Juni 2018)

Servus,

ich habe mir des Scalpel Si5 Alu bestellt, kann ich da beim 2017er jeden normalen Vorbau montieren oder nach wie vor nur spezielle ?

Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2018)

Steelrad schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe mir des Scalpel Si5 Alu bestellt, kann ich da beim 2017er jeden normalen Vorbau montieren oder nach wie vor nur spezielle ?
> 
> Vielen dank schon mal


1,5". Beliebige Vorbauten gehen erst ab dem 2019er FSI, das noch nicht lieferbar ist...


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Juni 2018)

Doch, ist lieferbar. 

https://www.cannondale-parts.de/epa...hops/61764971/Categories/"Räder im Laden"/MTB

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=cannondale+2019


----------



## Alex0303 (21. Juni 2018)

So


ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Doch, ist lieferbar.
> 
> https://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Categories/"Räder im Laden"/MTB
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=cannondale+2019


was darfst du uns hier doch nicht zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Juni 2018)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Doch, ist lieferbar.
> 
> https://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Categories/"Räder im Laden"/MTB
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=cannondale+2019


Ich habe tatsächlich heute Vormittag bei Bike24 geguckt und da waren es noch 9 bis 10 Wochen


----------



## Treckie (22. Juni 2018)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Doch, ist lieferbar.
> 
> https://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Categories/"Räder im Laden"/MTB
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=13&search=cannondale+2019



BunnyHop hats auch schon


----------



## Steelrad (22. Juni 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
eine Frage hätte ich noch, kann ich des Bike Scalpel SI 5 Alu auf Shimano XT Kurbel umrüsten ohne Innenlager tauschen zu müssen ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juni 2018)

Steelrad schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
> eine Frage hätte ich noch, kann ich des Bike Scalpel SI 5 Alu auf Shimano XT Kurbel umrüsten ohne Innenlager tauschen zu müssen ?


Nein. Die Welle der SI-Kurbel hat einen Durchmesser von 30 mm und die einer XT-Kurbel einen von 24 mm.


----------



## Steelrad (22. Juni 2018)

thx , welches Innenlager bräuchte ich denn dann ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juni 2018)

Da gibt's Adapter. Dazu können andere aber mehr sagen. Oder du suchst mal selbst danach


----------



## Steelrad (26. Juni 2018)

thx @lupus_bhg
eine Frage noch , da ich auf 1x11 umbau, kann ich auf der Kurbel (Cannondale SI) dieses Kettenblatt montieren ?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=159097;menu=1000,2,84;mid[106]=1
und brauch ich diesen Spider dazu?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=130052;menu=1000,2,88
Finde leider nichts ob dies funktioniert


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juni 2018)

Da es ein Direct-Mount-Kettenblatt ist, brauchst du keinen Spider dazu. Das Kettenblatt reicht. Ob man beim Scalpel eins mit Offset braucht, kann ich dir wiederum nicht sagen.


----------



## dvt (26. Juni 2018)

Steelrad schrieb:


> thx @lupus_bhg
> eine Frage noch , da ich auf 1x11 umbau, kann ich auf der Kurbel (Cannondale SI) dieses Kettenblatt montieren ?
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=159097;menu=1000,2,84;mid[106]=1
> und brauch ich diesen Spider dazu?
> ...



Spider brauchst Du nicht, da hat lupus recht.
Du musst aber schauen, dass das Kettenblatt für den Ai-Hinterbau passt. Also ein Kettenblatt mit Ai-Offset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (26. Juni 2018)

Steelrad schrieb:


> thx @lupus_bhg
> eine Frage noch , da ich auf 1x11 umbau, kann ich auf der Kurbel (Cannondale SI) dieses Kettenblatt montieren ?
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=159097;menu=1000,2,84;mid[106]=1
> und brauch ich diesen Spider dazu?
> ...




Kein Spiderring mehr... 

Auf AI solltest achten... 
Das wäre dann eher dieses Kettenblatt ... 

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=159100;menu=1000,2,84


----------



## luigiskalar (20. Juli 2018)

Servus,

also bin jetzt mal eine Woche mit dem neuen Feder Setup gefahren.
Letzten Samstag 44km in Rodalben den Felsentrail.

Da der Trail eigentlich recht flowig ist, konnte ich den kompletten Federweg nicht nutzen. 
Aber es hat sich gut angefühlt.

Vorn sind nun 100Psi drin (ca.30% Sag), bei 76kg Körpergewicht.
Hinten hab ich jetzt 30% Sag eingestellt.

Gestern war ich bei mir in der Gegend auf einem ruppigen Trail unterwegs, ähnlich XC Strecke.
Hintere Federung TOP !! Bügelt echt alles weg.
Dichtring war bis 15mm am Ende des Dämpferschaftes. Also kompletten Federweg genutzt.

Aber die Gabel ist mir ein Tick zu hart.
Obwohl ich schon ein SAG von 30% hab. Also mehr Luft rauslassen ist nicht.
Vor hohen Wurzeln (15-20cm) muss man schon ordentlich auf den Lenker (Pushen) drücken.

Der Dichtring war nach der Tour bei 82mm (die Gabel hat 100)
Also was kann ich da tun ?
Soll ich die Gabel mal einschicken oder was?

Bei meinem alten Bike (Speci) war die RS1 schon echt geschmeidiger 


Gruss
Jürgen


PS: aber das direkte Lenkverhalten find ich megageil, nur mal so am Rande


----------



## Deleted292239 (20. Juli 2018)

_....die RS1 war geschmeidiger....._

Jetzt wisst ihr alle Bescheid


----------



## 4l3x (20. Juli 2018)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Also was kann ich da tun ?
> Soll ich die Gabel mal einschicken oder was?



Fahrrad umdrehen, Luft aus der Gabel lassen und die untere Kappe abschrauben. Danach die ein und / oder zwo (Solid) Spacer (POM Scheiben) herausnehmen.


----------



## luigiskalar (20. Juli 2018)

Danke, das Probier ich jetzt mal.


----------



## luigiskalar (21. Juli 2018)

Servus,

Gibt’s online eine Anleitung ?
Muss das Bike auf den Kopf ?
Kann da Öl rauslaufen ?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (22. Juli 2018)

Ganz einfach hier zu sehen. Ist aber nicht ganz der gleiche Spacer....


----------



## luigiskalar (23. Juli 2018)

Hi Matsch,

Danke für das Video.
Der weiße Begrenzer ist aber schon ziemlich groß. Und ohne den soll die Gabel funktionieren ?


Warum verbaut Cannondale das Ding denn ?


Gruß


----------



## dvt (23. Juli 2018)

Zu dem Thema hattest Du doch schon hier gefragt:

2017'er Cannondale Scalpel 29

Bei einer Lefty 2.0 muss der Dogbone (Y) laut Eighty-Aid drin bleiben, da sie sonst zuviel Druck braucht, um nicht "durchzurauschen".
Raus dürfen nur die kleinen Scheiben. Bei meinen beiden 2.0'er waren jeweils eine 2cm und 2x 1cm große Volume-Reducer (Z) verbaut.
Alle rausgeschmissen und seitdem funktioniert die Lefty wie sie soll.


----------



## matsch (23. Juli 2018)

Das Video war nur die gewünschte Anleitung. Dogbone bleibt bei dir drin. 
Ber der Hybrid habe ich mir damals einen kleineren Dogbone gebaut.



luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hi Matsch,
> 
> Danke für das Video.
> Der weiße Begrenzer ist aber schon ziemlich groß. Und ohne den soll die Gabel funktionieren ?
> ...


----------



## luigiskalar (23. Juli 2018)

Servus,

Do hab heut vor meiner 3 stündigen Runde die Volumenbegrenzer rausgemacht. Es waren 2x10mm drin.

Jetzt hab ich den kompletten Federweg und die Gabel ist am Ende hin nicht so progressiv eingestellt. Gefällt mir besser. Finde die Abstimmung zwischen Dämpfer und Gabel ist so stimmiger. 

Vielen Dank nochmal.

Allerdings versteh ich nicht ganz warum Cannondale ein Begrenzer bei einer Federgabel einbaut. Vorallem beim Scalpel, das vorn und hinten 100mm hat.


Gruß
Jürgen


Und nochmals vielen Dank !!!


----------



## Treckie (24. Juli 2018)

Servus,
ist dieser Weg auch dazu geeignet um den Federweg der 27.5er Lefty von 120mm auf 130mm zu verlängern?

VG
Michael


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2018)

Das ist kein Begrenzer, sondern ein Reduzierung des Luftkammer Volumens. Das aendert nur wie sich die Luftfeder verhaelt.
Weniger Volumen -> mehr Endprogression.

Der Federweg an einer Lefty wird auf 2 Arten reduziert: 
1. wie weit kann sie einfedern. War bei alten moeglich um sie von 26' auf 29' um zu bauen. Da werden oben Spacer auf die Stange gesteckt.
2. wie weit darf sie ausfedern. Das ist zum Beispiel gemacht worden um bei f29 die Einbauhoehe zu reduzieren (halt nur noch 9m anstatt 100mm Federweg). Das wird allerdings IN der Daempferkartusche gemacht.

Bei den neuen ab hybrid ist es nicht mehr so easy, da die je nach Federweg unterschiedlich lange Nadellager haben.


----------



## Supi_Saschi (29. Juli 2018)

Hallo Cannondale-Community, 

ich besitze ein altes Cannondale Hardtail mit einer Lefty DLR 2. 

Das Rad würde ich gerne mehr in Richtung Straße konfigurienen. Die Feder verliert leider Luft und der Lock out funktioniert auch nicht mehr. Nun habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt auf eine Lefty Rigid umzurüsten, da die Ferderung mir für den Straßenverkehr zu weich ist und ich besten ohne auskomme. 

Jedoch wollt ich vorher abklären ob es nicht möglich ist die DLR 2 auf Rigid umzubauen, eventuell durch eine Vielzahl an Spacern? 

Wie könnte ich eurer Meinung nach am besten vorgehen oder ratet ihr mit von meinem Vorhaben ab? 

Hoffe das Thema ist richtig platziert.

Besten Dank


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Juli 2018)

ICH wuerde das nicht machen... Das Teil ist so gebaut das es nachgibt... und wenn sie eh schon nicht mehr dicht ist. Naja, ich wuerde so was nicht machen.

Mach einen Cannondale2Tapered Steuersatz rein, dann kannst du eine normale Starrgabel fahren. Ist wesentlich leichter und passt auch besser...


----------



## Supi_Saschi (30. Juli 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, versaue ich mir denn nicht mit einer normalen Starrgabel die geometrie?

Wenn der "Umbau" auf starr der DLR2 nicht zu empfehlen bzw. möglich ist, wäre es doch das einfachste auf rigid umzsteigen

https://www.cannondale-parts.de/Gabel-15-LEFTY-AL-RIGID

Ok die wiegt zwar knapp ein Kilo, aber Geometrie sollte so erhalten bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (30. Juli 2018)

Ich find die viel zu schwer. Muss einfach die Einbauhöhe deiner Lefty (450 mm?) und such dir dann eine passende Stargabel. Oder dein Schätzchen zum Service bringen. Die alten Leftys sind es wert!!!


----------



## totti38 (31. Juli 2018)

Bin mein Cannondale auch mit Starrgabel gefahren. Ohne Probleme und ohne die Geo zu „versauen“.
Grüße Torsten


----------



## FirstGeneration (18. August 2018)

Die 2019er Scalpel sind auf der Homepage ansehbar. Alle mit Ocho.


----------



## Deleted292239 (18. August 2018)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Die 2019er Scalpel sind auf der Homepage ansehbar. Alle mit Ocho.


9499,- dafür bekomme ich dann zum Teil billige Komponente... so gut kann die Lefty gar nicht sein, dass man sowas in Kauf nimmt.
Baumarkt lässt grüssen, fehlt nicht mehr viel... traurig sowas!


----------



## FirstGeneration (19. August 2018)

Ja sehe ich auch so- ist extrem traurig, was mit den "alten Marken" passiert. Ist mit Speci genau das gleiche. Von Scott bin ich aufgrund des Misch-/Masch der Bauteile schon lange weg. 
Mein neues Fully wird wohl ein Oiz.  Da stimmt zumindest noch ein wenig der Preis im Verhältnis zu den Komponenten und ich habe schon einige gesprochen, die das 2018er fahren und damit höchst zufrieden sind.


----------



## Heiko34 (22. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin für mein F-Si Carbon 2 aus 2015 auf der Suche nach einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze... 
kann mir da jemand eine empfehlen?


----------



## TitusLE (23. August 2018)

Eine Magura Vyron? Weil kabellos.


----------



## canno-range (23. August 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Eine Magura Vyron? Weil kabellos.


Die gibt es aber nicht in 27,2. 
Am besten mal bei KS schauen. Die haben Stützen in 27,2. Sowas z.B.


----------



## TitusLE (23. August 2018)

Ach, sorry, ja. Ich vergesse immer, dass es auch diese Strohhalm-Stützen gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RC7 (19. September 2018)

Hallo,
wäre super wenn mir jemand bei folgendem Anliegen weiter helfen könnte:
Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen 26“ Flash Rahmen (mit 3x9 Gängen) neu aufzubauen und habe zum ersten mal mit einer SI Hollowgramm Kurbel zu tun.
Bisher vorhanden ist was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist (zwei Kurbelarme, Schrauben, leider nur eine Unterlegscheibe und Spider). Auch nach einiger Recherche ist mir aber nicht klar, was genau ich noch alles benötige, z.B. welche Länge die Welle haben muss, welches Innenlager passt, welche und wieviele Spacer etc.


Edit: Rahmen hat ein 68 mm breites Tretlager und BB30 Standard.
Gerne nehme ich auch Tipps für ein Set bei dem schon einiges dabei ist, vielleicht würde ja z.B. dieses hier passen?
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...si-hollowgram-kurbeln-neu-/938989355-217-7262

Generell bin ich nicht altbacken, d.h. ich habe auch zwei Räder mit 29 Zoll, Boost-Standard und weniger Gängen... Ich habe aber tatsächlich auch Bedarf für einen leichten und schnellen Flitzer mit großer Bandbreite bei dem 26 Zoll und wenig Federweg kein Problem sind (und für den ich auch einige schon vorhandene Teile verwenden kann, da ich mir nicht beliebig viele Räder auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik leisten kann).
Das Rad soll mein gern und viel genutztes, aber mittlerweile mal wieder stark verschlissenes altes Cannondale ersetzen, ich fahre damit öfter eine Strecke von rund 190 km mit viel Straße und Feldwegen, aber auch Stadtverkehr, technisch weniger anspruchsvolle Rennen wie Münsingen etc., da passen meine anderen Räder einfach nicht so gut.
Das Rad hier soll ersetzt werden (ein paar Teile werden weiter verwendet, ein paar sind mittlerweile hinüber, Farbschema will ich beibehalten…):


----------



## canno-range (19. September 2018)

Du brauchst für die SI-Kurbel normalerweise eine 137er Welle. Das 26er Flash hat vermutlich noch ein BB30 Tretlagergehäuse, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Wenn das so ist, braucht du nur die Lager, die Welle und die Spacer für die jeweilige Gehäusebreite, vermutlich 73 mm.
Und noch die eine Unterlegscheibe unter der Kurbelschraube.


----------



## RC7 (20. September 2018)

canno-range schrieb:


> Du brauchst für die SI-Kurbel normalerweise eine 137er Welle. Das 26er Flash hat vermutlich noch ein BB30 Tretlagergehäuse, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Wenn das so ist, braucht du nur die Lager, die Welle und die Spacer für die jeweilige Gehäusebreite, vermutlich 73 mm.
> Und noch die eine Unterlegscheibe unter der Kurbelschraube.



Ok, Danke. Ich habe oben auch noch mal ein paar Sachen ergänzt (BB30 / 68mm). Ich habe heute den BSA Adapter aus dem Rahmen ausgepresst, jetzt ist mir das BB30 System zumindest schon mal etwas klarer. Welche Spacer etc. ich genau brauche werde ich hoffentlich noch rausfinden. Erfahrungswerte mit BB30 Lagern wären aber super, insbesondere welche langfristig am wenigsten Probleme bereiten. Über die Suche habe ich bisher nicht wirklich viel gefunden. Bei Dr. Cannondale werden z.B. blaue Lager angeboten, die angeblich "deutlich langlebiger" sein sollen...


----------



## Deleted292239 (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
hab noch originale, weiße* M50 Decals*(9 STÜCK) zu verkaufen.


----------



## Deleted480682 (19. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## TitusLE (19. Oktober 2018)

Das SE 2 ist nicht mit Lefty und damit verliert es IMHO deutlich an Interesse. Cannondale ohne Lefty ist mir zu beliebig, nix Halbes und nix Ganzes.
Das verlinkte Orbea ist irgendwie schlecht mit dem Scalpel SE zu vergleichen, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted480682 (19. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. Oktober 2018)

So CD Freunde ... nachdem ich vor zwei Jahren mein Scalpel ( was ich echt geliebt habe ) mit allen extra Teilen und WC Reifen verkauft habe, und seitdem ein Union Savoy ( Hollandrad ) durch die Straßen bewegt habe - greife ich mit einem soeben erworbenen CD Habit SE wieder ins Geschehen ein.
Eigentlich völlig irre vor dem Winter ein Bike zu holen, und mind. 4 Monate ausharren zu müssen. Aber so hat man Zeit das Teil ein wenig zu optimieren ( Lenker und Vorbau + Bremse ) und auf sich anzupassen.
Hab lange überlegt ob ich noch einmal ein CD Rad hole - und wenn- kam nur ein einziges Model aus 2016 infrage. Jedenfalls freue ich mich ein fast neuwertiges bekommen zu haben.

Euch ein schönes WE - Tom


----------



## TitusLE (26. Oktober 2018)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Habit SE


Habit SE? Was kann das? 


Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Eigentlich völlig irre vor dem Winter ein Bike zu holen, und mind. 4 Monate ausharren zu müssen.


Tja, das ist der einzige Vorteil des Ruhrpotts. Hier kann man ganzjährig fahren. Mein CD ist das gewohnt, sonst hätte es nicht Fahrrad werden dürfen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (26. Oktober 2018)

@TitusLE 

Naja ...was es kann muss ich sehen, aber zum normal Rad'l fahren wird es reichen.

Hier steht was es könne soll.    Link: https://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-das-cannondale-habit-se-2016/


----------



## Marc19 (26. Oktober 2018)

meine neues komtmt denke ich auch in ca 2 wochen....hoffentlich

de orteil im winter, finde ich, man kann ganz in ruhe auf, umbauen


----------



## Friendsofmine (27. Oktober 2018)

@Marc19 
Hallo Marc19 - zwei Fragen hätte ich an dich. Wie fährt sich der Maxxis Ardent Reifen auf einem CD, und weisst du ob man die alten OPI Vorbauten auf die neuen CD Räder bekommt - ohne grösseren Aufwand.

Danke & Gruß Tom


----------



## kellyman (27. Oktober 2018)

Marc19 schrieb:


> meine neues komtmt denke ich auch in ca 2 wochen....hoffentlich
> 
> de orteil im winter, finde ich, man kann ganz in ruhe auf, umbauen




Was wird es denn ?  Scalpel ?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Oktober 2018)

Meines Wissens passen die alten OPI Vorbauten nicht auf die neuen Cannondale Räder.
Da die Steuerrohre anders aufgebaut sind.


----------



## Marc19 (27. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

ich fahre den ikon....
Zuvor Racing Ralph/Thunder Burt 
Ich finde der ikon rollt genau so gut wie RR hat aber mehr Reserven....
Ist leider auch schwerer!
TB VR und HR rollt natürlich nochmals besser aber optisch langweilig.

OPI Vorbau montieren bis BJ 2019 kein Problem.
Schaftrohr kaufen und rein damit


----------



## Marc19 (27. Oktober 2018)

kellyman schrieb:


> Was wird es denn ?  Scalpel ?



Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kellyman (27. Oktober 2018)

Ok bin gespannt, Rahmenset oder ein komplettes ?


----------



## Marc19 (27. Oktober 2018)

komplett, wird aber direkt zerlegt......

neu kommt
schaltwerk, kurbel, bremse, lenker, stütze, sattel, laufräder

schauen wir mal, vielleicht klappt es wieder mit unter 10kg


----------



## kellyman (27. Oktober 2018)

Das ein oder andere Original Teil könnte evtl interessant sein, dann melde dich mal.


----------



## Marc19 (27. Oktober 2018)

kellyman schrieb:


> Das ein oder andere Original Teil könnte evtl interessant sein, dann melde dich mal.


Schreib mir ne PN, was du suchst


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. Oktober 2018)

@Marc19 
Danke für die Info. Hab noch die orig. Nobby Nic drauf, und werd erst einmal sehen wie die "rollen". Kann jemand was zu der verbauten Sram Guide Bremse sagen ? Ist die ok oder sollte man in etwas besseres investieren ?
Hatte die Cura im Auge.....

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Treckie (30. Oktober 2018)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @Marc19
> Danke für die Info. Hab noch die orig. Nobby Nic drauf, und werd erst einmal sehen wie die "rollen". Kann jemand was zu der verbauten Sram Guide Bremse sagen ? Ist die ok oder sollte man in etwas besseres investieren ?
> Hatte die Cura im Auge.....
> 
> Danke & Gruß


Mir hat die SRAM Bremse an meinem Habit nicht gefallen, keine 1 Finger Bedienung, Bremspower, Dot Bremsflüßigkeit, Bedienkräfte etc.. Habe Sie gegen eine Magura MT Trail getauscht


----------



## Treckie (30. Oktober 2018)

In diesem Setup fahrfertig mit Noby Nic 2"6 vorne und 2"35 hinten unter 11kg, bzw. 11,5kg mit der Magura Vyron


----------



## zymnokxx (30. Oktober 2018)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @Marc19
> Danke für die Info. Hab noch die orig. Nobby Nic drauf, und werd erst einmal sehen wie die "rollen". Kann jemand was zu der verbauten Sram Guide Bremse sagen ? Ist die ok oder sollte man in etwas besseres investieren ?
> Hatte die Cura im Auge.....
> 
> Danke & Gruß


Wenn Du die Guide loswerden willst, kannst Du Dich gerne an mich wenden. Ich hätte Interesse, wenn der Preis stimmt.


----------



## Marc19 (30. Oktober 2018)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @Marc19
> Danke für die Info. Hab noch die orig. Nobby Nic drauf, und werd erst einmal sehen wie die "rollen". Kann jemand was zu der verbauten Sram Guide Bremse sagen ? Ist die ok oder sollte man in etwas besseres investieren ?
> Hatte die Cura im Auge.....
> 
> Danke & Gruß


Hi,

NN Reifen im Vergleich zu den ikon ist schon ein Wahnsinns Unterschied..!!

Ich zB bin Sram Fan und finde die Bremsen sehr gut...
Guide habe ich am Hardtail da hier auch mal ein Anhänger mit gezogen wird....
Ansonsten fahre ich dir Level.

Sicherlich ist jede Bremse irgendwie gut......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (1. November 2018)

War gerade heute bei meinem Profi Händler an der Ecke. Der meinte das ich die Guide dranlassen soll und er von Formula im Moment abrät- da der Service wohl unterirdisch sein soll und kaum noch ein Händler das anfasst. Ausserdem kann er fast nix zu den aktuellen Cura Modellen sagen, da die an keinem Serienbike mehr verbaut werden und ich den Unterschied zu einer Cura kaum merken würde.
Ich glaube ich fahre erst einmal, und sehe dann ob es Handlungsbedarf gibt.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (11. November 2018)

Hi, kann mir zufällig einer sagen, welche Achse ich bei der Race Face Next SL G4 Kurbel brauche, um diese in einen Cannondale F29 Rahmen (Bj. 2012) einzubauen? Das ganze wird dann mit einer 1x12 Sram Eagle Gruppe kombiniert. Ein 36er Kettenblatt möchte ich gerne verbauen.
Danke!


----------



## Deleted292239 (12. November 2018)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir zufällig einer sagen, welche Achse ich bei der Race Face Next SL G4 Kurbel brauche, um diese in einen Cannondale F29 Rahmen (Bj. 2012) einzubauen? Das ganze wird dann mit einer 1x12 Sram Eagle Gruppe kombiniert. Ein 36er Kettenblatt möchte ich gerne verbauen.
> Danke!


36er Blatt beim F29 nur mit einer ungünstigen Kettenlinie möglich.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (13. November 2018)

Und bei einem 34 wäre alles ok?


----------



## dagex (14. November 2018)

Treckie schrieb:


> In diesem Setup fahrfertig mit Noby Nic 2"6 vorne und 2"35 hinten unter 11kg, bzw. 11,5kg mit der Magura Vyron



Beeindruckendes Gewicht!


----------



## sir-florian (18. November 2018)

Hey Cdale Freaks,

ich suche für mein F29 einen neuen CC Laufradsatz und poste wegen der Lefty Nabe mal hier.
Ich wiege 80 Kilo und brauche was für CC Race und Marathon.
Alufelge, gute Preisleistung, gutes Steiffigkeitsgewichtsverhältnis, unkompliziert, Schnellspanner,...

Was wäre denn da ein Tipp so für 300-400 Euro? Wie leicht bekomme ich in der Preisklasse? 

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost1779 (30. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte mein Flash noch Standesgemäß mit einer SL Kurbel ausstatten. Diese liegt auch schon daheim. Allerdings mit dem 2-fach Spider. Ich möchte aber an meinem 9- fach Setup nichts verändern. Den 3-fach Spider hab ich im Netz auch noch irgendwo gefunden. Wenn den noch jemand rumliegen hat, wäre ich für Angebote allerdings  offen. Die eigegentliche Frage ist nun, passen jegliche 104/64 Kettenblätter (auch 10fach) und welche Kettenblattschrauben brauche ich? 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Oktober 2019)

Haben alle ihr Cannondale Rad verkauft ?


----------



## kellyman (8. Oktober 2019)

Nö , hab noch 2..


----------



## cd-surfer (8. Oktober 2019)

Hab 3!


----------



## dagex (8. Oktober 2019)

Ebenfalls 3 Stück zuhause: Slate, Supersix und Habit


----------



## kellyman (8. Oktober 2019)

Immer einer mehr


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Oktober 2019)

2 1/2 und 2 Rahmensets


----------



## cd-surfer (8. Oktober 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 2 1/2 und 2 Rahmensets


Was haste denn für Rahmen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Oktober 2019)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Was haste denn für Rahmen?








Also nur 1 davon passend für dieses Unterforum


----------



## cd-surfer (8. Oktober 2019)

Ohh, sehr schön. 
Irgendwann kauf ich dir den zweiten ab und bau ein Reiserad!
Ist doch ein Silk, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Oktober 2019)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Silk, oder?


1999er XS (XS800 der Farbe nach).


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Oktober 2019)

Endlich wieder was los hier in der Bude ! Schön....


----------



## cd-surfer (10. Oktober 2019)

Was denkt ihr, was wird das neue Scalpel können? Ich denke, mehr als ein tapered Steuerrohr wird nicht werden, analog zum Fsi...


----------



## TitusLE (10. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich wird es mehr haben als nur ein tapered Steuerrohr. Irgendwelche zumindest marketingtechnisch gut verkaufbare Änderungen wird es schon geben. Und ich glaube schon, dass sich Cannondale ein bisschen was hat einfallen lassen. Aber ein halbes Jahr wird es ja wohl noch Minimum dauern.


----------



## cd-surfer (10. Oktober 2019)

Jup. Nächstes Frühjahr. Bin gespannt.
Glaube aber nicht an das große Technologieding.


----------



## TitusLE (10. Oktober 2019)

Sie werden das Rad nicht neu erfunden haben   , aber nur tapered Steuerrohr wäre IMHO zu wenig. Damit würde man sich lächerlich machen. Ich denke, es wird keine Revolution werden, aber der nächste Evolutionsschritt wie beim F-SI.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. Oktober 2019)

Dann fangt mal an zu sparen..


----------



## cd-surfer (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich setzte ein Model aus. Nur wegen ner Ocho, nem halben Grad Lenkwinkel und 50 Gramm Gewicht kauf ich kein Neues...( pure Ausrede)... Mein 2018er fährt so geil!


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke sie werden etwas an der Geo und anlenkung des Dämpfers machen. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ,ob ich das gut finden soll das die CD Entwicklung in Freiburg hockt. Dadurch geht ein Großteil des Spirits und das"andersdenken" der Marke und Räder verloren.
Ich hoffe nur das sie nicht komplett die Lefty beerdigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cd-surfer (12. Oktober 2019)

Ja. Wenn jetzt nur noch so Kisten wie das neue Habit kommen ist das Alleinstellungsmerkmal dahin und die Marke austauschbar. Aber die Lefty wirds schon noch ne Weile geben. Die muss erst mal die Entwicklung einspielen...


----------



## Alex0303 (12. Oktober 2019)

Bis auf die Lefty gibt's ohnehin kaum Dinge, die nur Cannondale verwendet.

Bis auf den den Ai-Hinterbau. 

Diese nette Entwicklung ist der Grund, warum mein nächstes Bike sicher kein Cannondale mehr wird. 
Kurbel und Laufräder kannst nicht so einfach gegen was Gefälligeres tauschen. 
Durch die Ocho hat sich die Vorbau-Thematik ja bereits erledigt.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Oktober 2019)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Lefty gibt's ohnehin kaum Dinge, die nur Cannondale verwendet.



• BB30
• OPI Vorbauten
• Steuerrohr
• Nabe vorne

Das mit Ai kann ich bei dir nachvollziehen. Es gibt schon wenig Auswahl wenn du "nur" 2.0 Lefty hast, und einen leichten LRS suchst, aber auch keinen Kredit aufnehmen möchtest.


----------



## TitusLE (15. Oktober 2019)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt nur noch so Kisten wie das neue Habit kommen ist das Alleinstellungsmerkmal dahin und die Marke austauschbar.


Weil ich mal was mit mehr als 100 mm Federweg wollte, ist's bei mir dieses Mal kein Cannondale geworden. 
Wenn ich das Scalpel SE mit meinem jetztigen Rad vergleiche, ist es bei der gleichen Preisklasse schon heftig. wie sehr die sich ausstattungsmäßig unterscheiden. Ok, das SE gab es jetzt im Ausverkauf sehr günstig. Aber das ist ja nicht immer so.



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> BB30


Das ist ja nun wirklich unproblematisch. Mit dem entsprechenden Adapterinnenlager, passen auch andere Kurbeln. Ok, ob's da was für DUB gibt, weiß ich nicht, muss ich gestehen. 


Friendsofmine schrieb:


> OPI Vorbauten
> Steuerrohr


Die beiden Punkte sind ja nun mit der Ocho obsolet geworden. Und am Habit mit der herkömmlichen Gabel sowieso auch schon.


Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das mit Ai kann ich bei dir nachvollziehen. Es gibt schon wenig Auswahl wenn du "nur" 2.0 Lefty hast, und einen leichten LRS suchst, aber auch keinen Kredit aufnehmen möchtest.


Den Zusammenhang zw Lefty 2.0 und Ai verstehe ich nicht. 
Ich finde die Hinterrad-Thematik bei Ai weniger problematisch als das Thema Kurbel. Beim HR kann man nahezu jedes HR auf AI umspeichen. Bei den Kurbeln ist die Auswahl deutlich eingeschränkter.


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. November 2019)

Gibt es schönere Fahrrad Rahmen als Cannondale CAAD ...?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. November 2019)

Der schöne Rahmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2019)

Na der wird ja wohl hoffentlich einen Schaden gehabt oder schon von Anfang an als Anschauungsobjekt gedient haben.


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. November 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na der wird ja wohl hoffentlich einen Schaden gehabt oder schon von Anfang an als Anschauungsobjekt gedient haben.



So ist es.


----------



## pirat00 (6. November 2019)

Glaube für so eine Deko würden viele ihr Haus verkaufen ;-)


----------



## Dirty-old-man (6. November 2019)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun wirklich unproblematisch. Mit dem entsprechenden Adapterinnenlager, passen auch andere Kurbeln. Ok, ob's da was für DUB gibt, weiß ich nicht, muss ich gestehen.


Ich habe eine dub-Kurbel xx1 mit einem dub/bb30 Lager verbaut am Caad1
Durch das aussenliegende Lager ging aber die Einstellbarkeit vorerst verloren denn die Kurbel passt exakt auf die Gehaeusebreite.
Bei 1 mm Fehlfluchtung der Kettenlinie.
Sollte sich die Kettenlinie bemerkbar machen ist auch schnell der Lagersitz am Rahmen um den mm abgefraest.
Bislang ist aber alles unproblematisch.

Das Lager ist ein dub-bb30-73 Lager, bei dem ich die Staubschutzhuelse verlaengert habe


----------



## Marc19 (6. November 2019)

Habe noch einen Enve M60 Satz, vielleicht kann ihn jemand gebrauchen? 

Verkauf ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Merzig finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. November 2019)

Hab überlegt...aber wollte kein Centerlock. So sind es Tune Cannonball 2.0 / Kong & DT Swiss LRS geworden- Neu.
Der Winter ist lang und du brauchst eventuell ein wenig Zeit.
Ich muss aber auch sagen das viele sich eher einen neuen "vergleichbaren" LRS - für deutlich weniger Monetas aufbauen lassen, als auf gebrauchte Laufräder zu setzen.
Beim Gewicht bin ich knapp drunter ,obwohl ich auf CFK bei der Felge verzichtet habe.
Das mit den Decals finde ich - gut. Zeigt das das Preis Posing nicht so ausgeprägt ist bei dir. 

Drücke die Daumen - da ich weiss was der M60 gekostet hat.


----------



## sir-florian (21. April 2020)

Könnt Ihr mir mal mit der Geo beim FSI 2019 helfen?

Ich bin 1,76 groß, habe aber mit 85cm Schrittlänge extrem lange Beine.

Gibt es jemanden, der mit ähnlichen Maßen ein FSI fährt? Und welche Größe?
Danke


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. April 2020)

Soo extrem sind deine Maße nicht. Ich habe bei gleicher Größe eine 88er Schrittlänge. Ich fahre den Vorgänger, also das 2015er Fsi in Gr. M. M würde ich dir auch beim aktuellen empfehlen. Dass die Stütze dann weiter draußen ist, ist ja kein Nachteil, aber wenn man lange Beine hat, ist der Oberkörper ja entsprechend kürzer, da werden Rahmen schnell zu lang. Du würdest auf L schon drauf passen, dennoch würde ich M empfehlen.


----------



## sir-florian (21. April 2020)

@kleinerblaumann: Das sehe ich genauso. Meine Entscheidung wäre eher zwischen S und M gewesen... L ist definitiv zu lang. Hast du mal ein Foto von deinem von der Seite, damit man den Überstand und den Stützenauszug sehen kann? Würde mir echt helfen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. April 2020)

Gerade nicht, kann ich aber bald mal machen. Du wirst dann aber bei M landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilla13 (21. April 2020)

Ich, 174cm, SL 80cm, kurze Füße und Cleats gerne weit hinten, fahre M beim FSI. Wer im Verhältnis lange Beine hat, mag zwar einen kürzeren Oberkörper haben, über die Länge der Arme ist aber nix gesagt. Wenn die sehr lang sind, könnte man eher über L nachdenken. In sehr wenigen Fällen würde ein S Rahmen Sinn machen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. April 2020)

Das neue Scalpel für 2021 finde ich etwas..... "gewöhnungsbedürftig".


----------



## TitusLE (28. April 2020)

Die eingekreiste Stelle? Das finde ich nicht so außergewöhnlich, wie die Hinterbauanlenkung unten am Hauptlager.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. Mai 2020)

Ich finde das Tretlagergehäuse geht in Richtung Tupperdose " Lunchbox". 

Gibt es einen Tip die aktuelle Lefty Ocho etwas besser beim Losbrechmoment zu machen ? Irgendwie finde ich das nicht so berauschend....


----------



## Topa86 (5. Mai 2020)

Servus fahre seit kurzem ein Scalpel 2018 im wunderschönen grün. 
wenn ich über größere Wurzeln fahre kommt immer ein Klackern,können das die innenverlegten bremszüge sein.


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Mai 2020)

Ja - das wird der Zug um Unterrohr sein. Mal unten am Tretlager schauen ob die Halterung mit den Kabelbindern noch da und fest sind.
Wenn lose - neue Kabelbinder ran und oben den Verschluß zum Rahmen lösen und den Zug stramm ziehen und wieder verschliessen.
Gruß


----------



## Topa86 (7. Mai 2020)

Danke dir, meinst du das hier?


----------



## MrFaker (7. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht lesen hier mehr, nochmal Copy:

Ich habe eine Frage zum Lagerspiel (OPI, RH M 97mm Schaft, Lefty 2.0 XLR Carbon) , verbaut waren 2 Spacer Aussen und Innen, die habe ich entfernt. Dann wieder zusammen gebaut, roter Spacer drin, unter dem OPI Vorbau einen 0,5-1mm Spacer der auf der Gabelkrone aufliegt und wenn ich zusammenschraube habe ich unten einen kleinen Spalt und kann dort die Gummidichtung einlegen.
Leider stoppt der Schaft und ich kann ihn nicht auf 14nm anziehen, man merkt dass es blockiert, stoppt. Natürlich habe ich auch Spiel :-(
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Mai 2020)

Kann man den roten Spacer falsch herum montieren? Bin mir da gerade nicht sicher, hab meinen länger nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (8. Mai 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Kann man den roten Spacer falsch herum montieren? Bin mir da gerade nicht sicher, hab meinen länger nicht gesehen.



Muss ich schauen, sah aber gleich aus.


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Mai 2020)

Nein kann man nicht. der Spalt kann bis zu nem halben mm betragen. Oder sowas mehr.
Solange du oben unter dem Vorbau genauso viele schwarze Spacer hast wie auf dem OPI Steuerroh ists egal!
Rot immer.. den Gummiring kann man eigtl. weglassen.


----------



## MrFaker (8. Mai 2020)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht. der Spalt kann bis zu nem halben mm betragen. Oder sowas mehr.
> Solange du oben unter dem Vorbau genauso viele schwarze Spacer hast wie auf dem OPI Steuerroh ists egal!
> Rot immer.. den Gummiring kann man eigtl. weglassen.



Ja...aber wie bekomme ich das Spiel nun weg? Es ist schon deutlich zu hören. Kein Spacer oben, keinen unten nur der Rote.


----------



## MrFaker (8. Mai 2020)

Noch einmal zerlegt und zusammengebaut, weiterhin Spiel. :-(
Keine Ahnung was ich noch machen soll. downgrade auf normales Steuerrohr :-D


----------



## kleinerblaumann (9. Mai 2020)

Hast du die Gewinde im Vorbau und im Steerer kontrolliert? Vielleich hat sich ein Metallspahn so blöd gesetzt, dass er genug Widerstand gibt, um scheinbar nicht mehr weiter drehen zu können? Ansonsten habe ich auch keine Idee.


----------



## MrFaker (9. Mai 2020)

Die Gewinde sind sauber, wenn ich Vorbau + Steuerschaft ohne Steuerrohr zusammen schraube ist auch alles fest.
Gemessen müsste aber der rote vorgeschriebene Spacer flacher sein, damit Druck auf die Lager entsteht.

Welche Schrauben- und länge habt ihr oben und unten in der Klemmng der Gabelkrone verbaut? Cdale schreibt 16 und 20 Länge bei mir sind aber deutlich längere verbaut, zudem sehen die Schrauben nach billigem Alu aus. Möchte diese auch ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2020)

Das Spiel wird NICHT durch kompriermieren weg gemacht. Die Lager sitzen press.
Wenn du Schaft und Vorbau fest zusammen hast, kann ich den auch 1-2mm hoch und runter schieben. Alles ok. Der Schaft hat in den Lagern kein Spiel und wenn du die Lefty Bruecken anziehst hast du das Spiel weg.


----------



## MrFaker (9. Mai 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird NICHT durch kompriermieren weg gemacht. Die Lager sitzen press.
> Wenn du Schaft und Vorbau fest zusammen hast, kann ich den auch 1-2mm hoch und runter schieben. Alles ok. Der Schaft hat in den Lagern kein Spiel und wenn du die Lefty Bruecken anziehst hast du das Spiel weg.



Ja zumindest an einem anderen FSi ohne OPI ist das hier auch so. 

Warum es aber trotzdem bei dem FSi beim Spiel bleibt ist die andere Frage. Was könnte es noch sein?


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2020)

Wo hast du das Spiel? Die Schaft/Vorbau Kombination Darf in den Lagern kein Spiel haben, auch ohne Gabel.


----------



## Friendsofmine (10. Mai 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Danke dir, meinst du das hier? Anhang anzeigen 1036904



Ja genau. Du hast dort ein Inley der die Leitungen fixiert, und über die Inbus Schraube angezogen ist. Entweder die Schraube lösen - (nicht abschrauben ) - oben am Steuerror leicht lösen, Leitung stramm ziehen und Schrauben oben dann unten wieder anziehen.


----------



## Topa86 (11. Mai 2020)

Ok Danke, mache ich mal


----------



## MrFaker (11. Mai 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Spiel? Die Schaft/Vorbau Kombination Darf in den Lagern kein Spiel haben, auch ohne Gabel.



Also man hört es, wenn man das Rad dopsen lässt. Und wenn ich an der Steuerkappe festhalte im Stand merkt man auch etwas.
Werde noch ein anderes VR testen (ggf. Lager an der Nabe), dann anderen Schaft ohne OPI noch probieren, wenn ich dann immer noch keine Lösung gefunden habe, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Mai 2020)

Also schaft und vorbau sollten spielfrei in den lagern stecken, ohne irgend etwas vorspannen... dann die gabel dran klemmen und alles fest...


----------



## MrFaker (12. Mai 2020)

Also neue Erkenntnis, es liegt nicht am Vorbau und auch nicht am Schaft, sondern mit einem anderen Vorderrad ist das Geräusch beim Dopsen ganz weg, wenn ich mein Vorderrad aber in ein anderen FSi mache ist dort auch nichts zu hören. Bei mir wieder vorhanden, was mir noch auffällt bei mir geht das Vorderrad recht leicht von der Aufnahme, beim anderen Laufrad ist da merklich Widerstand wenn der Abzieher greift.

Vielleicht ist bei mir an der Aufnahme + Vorderrad eine dumme Toleranz, ich hatte gesehen es gibt auch Spacer für die Lefty Nabe!?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2020)

ja, ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das es 1/10 mm scheiben fuer hinter das grosse Lager gab... aber das ist echt ganz hinten im Gedaechtniss gegraben...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (13. Mai 2020)

Es ist eine Staubschutzscheibe hinter dem grossen Lager.
Die ist aus Kunststoff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (13. Mai 2020)

Diesen? https://www.cannondale-parts.de/epages/61764971.mobile/de_DE/?ObjectID=20765593

gr. Lager raus schlagen und den dahinter? ggf. zum Testen davor einbauen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Mai 2020)

Die Kunststoffscheibe ist echt reiner Staubschutz und muss aussen drauf sprich: 
Lefty-Staubschutzscheibe-Lager-Spacer-Nabenkoerper-kleines Lager - Schraube - gleitplastik ring- Deckel
(von Links nach rechts, wie es sich gehoert )


----------



## Topa86 (13. Mai 2020)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ja genau. Du hast dort ein Inley der die Leitungen fixiert, und über die Inbus Schraube angezogen ist. Entweder die Schraube lösen - (nicht abschrauben ) - oben am Steuerror leicht lösen, Leitung stramm ziehen und Schrauben oben dann unten wieder anziehen.


 nur zum Verständnis, löse ich oben und unten die Schraube, oder nur eine variante


----------



## MrFaker (14. Mai 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Die Kunststoffscheibe ist echt reiner Staubschutz und muss aussen drauf sprich:
> Lefty-Staubschutzscheibe-Lager-Spacer-Nabenkoerper-kleines Lager - Schraube - gleitplastik ring- Deckel
> (von Links nach rechts, wie es sich gehoert )



Welche Kunstoffscheibe, die in meinem Link ist nicht aus Kunststoff.


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2020)

Dann habe ich wohl nicht dich gemeint  DU hast den Spacer verlinkt der hinter das Lager kommt, zum das Spiel weg zu spacern.
@Dirty-old-man meinte die hier https://www.cannondale-parts.de/epa...DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/QC118 und die deckt normal das grosse Lager zur Lefty hin ab.


----------



## MrFaker (14. Mai 2020)

Ja die schwarze Dichtkappe ist bei mir verbaut, in transparent um das Lager vor Dreck zu schützen.
Bei mir ging es um die Metall-Spacer, das wäre nun meine letzte Möglichkeit, weil die Lager sehen gut aus und sind auch gefühlt nicht ausgeschlagen.

Also ist der Spacer für das innere, große Lager und kommt in den Lagersitz? Zum Testen kann ich ja nun erstmal aussen auf dem Lager Spacer von mir montieren (habe nichts 100% passendes).


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Mai 2020)

Aussen bringt nix... der muss zwischen Lager und Nabengehaeuse. Ausen auf das Lager verbessert ja nix...


----------



## MrFaker (15. Mai 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Aussen bringt nix... der muss zwischen Lager und Nabengehaeuse. Ausen auf das Lager verbessert ja nix...



Da ich keinen passenden Spacer hatte und erst bestellen musste, habe ich mal einen in Übermaß flacher gefeilt und hinter das Lager (zwei verschiedene, neu und alt) getestet, der Spacer war mit 0,45-0,50mm natürlich zu dick, das Spiel und Geräusch blieb aber immer noch bestehen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2020)

Hast du eine Crest Felge? Einige Felgen (muss nicht auf Crest beschraenkt sein) haben am Stoss ein kleines Alu Teil. Das ist quasi als gegendruck beim Schweisen drinen. Das kann sich loesen und "scheppert" dann. Kann man mit ein paar Tropfen Kleber die man von den benachbarten Nippelloechern rein tropft beheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (15. Mai 2020)

Nein die ENVE XC29, mit einer Czero ist alles ok.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Mai 2020)

Vllt hat sich in der Felge auch was geloest... ich wuerde da mal sanft klopfen...


----------



## MrFaker (16. Mai 2020)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Vllt hat sich in der Felge auch was geloest... ich wuerde da mal sanft klopfen...



Ne bei nem anderen FSI ist das Laufrad unauffällig


----------



## Topa86 (27. Mai 2020)

Servus, fährt hier jemand mit Watt? welche Kurbel könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Servus, fährt hier jemand mit Watt? welche Kurbel könnt ihr empfehlen?


Eine sehr Cannondale-spezifische Frage.


----------



## Topa86 (27. Mai 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Eine sehr Cannondale-spezifische Frage.


Wie ich von meinem händler gehört habe, hat Cannondale seine eigenen Kurbeln, und anscheinend passen nicht alle?! Deshalb frage ich hier... ist das jetzt ein Problem für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Wie ich von meinem händler gehört habe, hat Cannondale seine eigenen Kurbeln, und anscheinend passen nicht alle?! Deshalb frage ich hier... ist das jetzt ein Problem für dich?


BB30-Kurbeln gibt es nicht nur von Cannondale und nicht alle Cannondales haben BB30 (aktuell z. B. das Alu-Topstone).

Bietet außer Stages überhaupt noch jemand Leistungsmesskurbeln (also keine Spider oder Wellen) an?


----------



## Topa86 (27. Mai 2020)

Keine Ahnung, deshalb frage ich hier. Ich frage speziell für ein Scalpel. Hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen


----------



## racingforlife (27. Mai 2020)

Kurbeln gibt es viele, die Frage ist für welchen Wattmesser?


----------



## TitusLE (27. Mai 2020)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Ich frage speziell für ein Scalpel. Hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen


Auf jeden Fall.
Welches Scalpel? Das 2017er hat 'nen Ai-Hinterbau und da ist die Auswahl der Kurbeln sowieso schon etwas eingeschränkt. Frag doch lieber nochmal im passenden Thread. 2017 oder hier der Vorgänger.


----------



## luigiskalar (27. Mai 2020)

Servus,

mich fahr eine Si Kurbel mit Stages Wattmesser.
Stage hat die Cannondale Si Kurbel im Angebot.

ist halt einseitig. Aber in meinen Augen ausreichend.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Topa86 (27. Mai 2020)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall.
> Welches Scalpel? Das 2017er hat 'nen Ai-Hinterbau und da ist die Auswahl der Kurbeln sowieso schon etwas eingeschränkt. Frag doch lieber nochmal im passenden Thread. 2017 oder hier der Vorgänger.


Ist das 2018er Modell. 
Einseitig würde mir auch reichen.


----------



## luigiskalar (27. Mai 2020)

Ich fahr das 2017er, aber das ist ja der gleiche Rahmen.

gruss
Jürgen


----------



## cd-surfer (27. Mai 2020)

Stages Si Kurbelarm kannste nehmen. Muss dann halt ein AI Kettenblatt dran.


----------



## frankcasalla (1. Juni 2020)

cd-surfer schrieb:


> Stages Si Kurbelarm kannste nehmen. Muss dann halt ein AI Kettenblatt dran.


Das wird spannend.............


----------



## MrFaker (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo, hat  jemand einen SRM Hollowgram 1f. Spider zu viel, den er gegen einen SRM Hollowgram Rennradspider tauschen möchte?
Gerne nur Tausch beider Spider, mein Spider ist direkt vom Service.
Bei Interesse. PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (15. Juli 2020)

Weiß jemand ob man einen SRM 2x Spider als 1x mit gleicher Kettenlinie hinbekommt?


----------



## raun (2. August 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

Spontan hat gestern ein wunderschönes Cannondale Flash Hi-Mod zu mir gefunden, es ist das 2010er Modell mit 26 Zoll Rädern. 

Fährt sich absolut Geil - nun hatte ich eine Idee. 

Ich habe von meinem 2018er Slate ja noch einen Laufradsatz in 27.5 da - mit Lefty Nabe - Platz sollte ja genug sein, meint ihr das könnte passen? 

Ich will nur nichts kaputt machen, da frage ich lieber vorher  

Bild dient der Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## silver blues (2. August 2020)

Das passt,sogar mit 2,25" breiten Racing Ralph


----------



## Dirty-old-man (2. August 2020)

Reifenfreigang am Vorderrad messen bei max Einfederung und nach Gabelreset.


----------



## onspeed (2. August 2020)

silver blues schrieb:


> Das passt,sogar mit 2,25" breiten Racing Ralph


Beim Scalpel passen keine 2.25 rein! Ob da beim Flash mehr Platz ist..? 
ich würde es nicht machen. Das Tretlager wird angehoben und damit kippeliger.


----------



## A-Abraxas (2. August 2020)

Hallo,


raun schrieb:


> ... Flash Hi-Mod ... 2010er Modell mit 26 Zoll Rädern.
> 
> Ich habe von meinem 2018er Slate ja noch einen Laufradsatz in 27.5 da - mit Lefty Nabe ... das könnte passen?


vorne passt die Nabe, Reifenfreiheit wie beschrieben prüfen - bis 50-584 sollte jedenfalls passen.
Hinten muss die Nabe auf 135mm QR umgebaut werden (wenn das möglich ist ?), die 142x12 vom Slate passt jedenfalls nicht. Reifenfreiheit wie vorne: einfach aufziehen und ausprobieren - es gibt ja hinten kein Risiko, dass es beim Einfedern blockieren würde  .


----------



## luckyleaf (2. August 2020)

Hier ist mein All-Mountain Schnucki. Vielleicht gefällt es Euch ein bisschen. ???

Rahmen: Cannondale Trigger Carbon
Gabel: Lefty Hybrid PBR 130 mm
Dämpfer: Fox Dyad RT2 mit Remote Control
Kurbel: Race Face Next SL G4
Kettenblatt: Race Face Direct mount 34 Zähne
Bremssystem: Formula R1
Bremsscheiben: Trickstuff Dächle Ultralight 180/160
Schaltystem: Sram XX 1x10 fach ( 11-36 )
Felgen: Enve Twenty6 AM Carbon
Reifen: Continental Mountain King + Cross King
Naben: Chris King ISO Lefty / ISO HUB
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray + Sprint
Lenker: Yeti Cycles 740
Vorbau: Cannondale OPI
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb AXS
Sattelklemme: Yeti Cycles 30th Anniversary
Sattel: WTB DEVA
Kette: KMC SL
Kettenführung: 77Designz
Achse: DT Swiss RWS
Griffe: Syntace Screw On Grips MOTO
Pedale: Syntace Number9 Titan

*GEWICHT: 10,4 Kg *


----------



## Marc19 (2. August 2020)

Mahlzeit, 

Habe noch ein KH057 Set über zur Gewinde reperatur. 


Bei Interesse PN


----------



## raun (3. August 2020)

luckyleaf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1092629
> 
> 
> Hier ist mein All-Mountain Schnucki. Vielleicht gefällt es Euch ein bisschen. ???
> ...


Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raun (6. August 2020)

Hallo Ihr, ich hab mir am Wochenende ein Rize angeschaut, und hätte es auch gekauft, da es echt superschön ist und von der Geo her perfekt für mich gepasst hat...dann hab ich aber gemerkt das die Lefty sifft - sie war 2010 beim Service, danach wurde das Rad nicht mehr gefahren. Also ein Standschaden. 

Der PBR hat auch nicht funktioniert, Druck war aber da. 

Auch der hintere Dämpfer hat geschwitzt. Der Verkäufer hat sich dann schlau gemacht, und ein Cannondale Händler in der Nähe meinte da wäre nix zu machen, es gibt keine Teile mehr, also ist das Rad ein Fall für die Tonne? 

Mal echt, ist das so? Ist 26" durch? Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten? Ich würde es günstiger kaufen wollen, wenn ich wüsste das ich es reparieren und noch paar Jahre fahren könnte kann. 





Der Zustand und der rest der Technik war super, im Tretlager (Adapter auf Shimano) hats bissl geknistert, das würde er aber noch machen. 

Was meint ihr, Schlachten lassen, andere Gabel ran ( wenn ja welche)? 

Danke! Ich will es nicht aufgeben, ist einfach zu schade zum Schlachten.


----------



## luckyleaf (7. August 2020)

raun schrieb:


> Mal echt, ist das so? Ist 26" durch? Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten? Ich würde es günstiger kaufen wollen, wenn ich wüsste das ich es reparieren und noch paar Jahre fahren könnte kann.



Meiner Meinung nach hast du bereits alles richtig gemacht. Nicht kaufen....
26 Zoll ist ganz sicher nicht "durch".... Aber die Teile sind wahrscheinlich kaum was wert, damit es sich überhaupt lohnt, das Rad in Teile zu zerlegen. Der Dämpfer wäre noch zu reparieren aber die Gabel ist wahrscheinlich auch zu alt, um bei Eighty-Aid ein Service machen lassen zu können. Und Fahrrad Kohl bietet diesbezüglich keine Leistungen mehr an.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. August 2020)

Finger weg lassen...


----------



## raun (7. August 2020)

Oweia, sehr schade. 

Kann man denn nicht auch eine andere Gabel / Dämpfer Kombi kaufen und montieren?


----------



## a73 (7. August 2020)

Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt schon, dass 26 Zoll derzeit "eher durch ist".
Zumindest habe ich zwei meiner Räder schon einige Zeit inseriert und die Rückmeldungen liegen bei beschaulichen 0 (in Worten: null)

Also ein Rad mit diesen Mängeln würde ich mir nicht antun; da gibt es bestimmt genug Alternativen am Markt.

LG


----------



## T.R. (7. August 2020)

Ich denke, dass eighty aid dir hinsichtlich der Gabel helfen kann, wird aber nicht billig...
Ich würde es nicht kaufen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raun (7. August 2020)

Also ich mag 26" sehr, hab ja ein wunderbares Flash für nicht wenig Geld ergattert. 

Ich liebe diese Art des fahrens. Ich gehe noch max auf 27.5, das 29" gedönst ist nix für mich. 

Danke für eure ehrlichen Antworten.


----------



## ccpirat (7. August 2020)

Gabel und Dämpfer zur Roscher3000.
Lars kriegt das schon hin, ruf ihn halt vorher mal an....

www.roscher3000.de


----------



## T.R. (9. August 2020)

[Um QUOTE="raun, post: 16796290, member: 539820"]
Also ich mag 26" sehr, hab ja ein wunderbares Flash für nicht wenig Geld ergattert.

Ich liebe diese Art des fahrens. Ich gehe noch max auf 27.5, das 29" gedönst ist nix für mich.

Danke für eure ehrlichen Antworten.
[/QUOTE]
Um 26 Zoll geht es mir nicht, eher um den Zustand der Federelemente. Ich bin vor kurzem noch auf einem GT Idrive Fully mit V Brake gefahren, bis auf die defekten Federelemente alles wunderbar.......


----------



## raun (9. August 2020)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Gabel und Dämpfer zur Roscher3000.
> Lars kriegt das schon hin, ruf ihn halt vorher mal an....
> 
> www.roscher3000.de


Danke, hab ich mal so weiter gegeben


----------



## raun (9. August 2020)

Wenn wir schon bei 26" sind, hätte jemand einen Carbon Riser übrig, der auf diese Rennfeile passt? 

Sollte nicht breiter als 680 sein, Riser eher 20-30.


----------



## derliebewolf (19. August 2020)

raun schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei 26" sind, hätte jemand einen Carbon Riser übrig, der auf diese Rennfeile passt?
> 
> Sollte nicht breiter als 680 sein, Riser eher 20-30.



Hab ne Crankbrothers Cobalt Carbon Flatbar über, hab ich von meinem Flash 29er abgebaut. Warum, zeig ich auch gleich


----------



## derliebewolf (19. August 2020)

Hab mir auch mal wieder ein schönes XC bike gekauft und umgebaut. Preislich geht das ja alles inzwischen gebraucht 

Hatte früher 2 Flash 26er CFR (mit DT XCR 1.2 LRS und so...). Da musste ich mal wieder hin 






Aufbauthread nebenan: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-the-other-slate.926803/


----------



## derliebewolf (19. August 2020)

Und weil's cannondalespezifisch ist. Einen OPI Vorbau 120mm/-6° hab ich jetzt über. Falls das mal jemand suchen sollte...


----------



## gnadenhammer (22. Oktober 2020)

Moin Cannondale Gemeinde,

habe da ein Problem.
Mir ist ein Sperring verlorengegangen siehe Foto.
Habe im Baumarkt schon 2 Sets gekauft leider passt keiner
Bike ist ein Cannondale Trigger Carbon 1 27.5 2016

Weiß Jemand wo ich diese herbekomme?

Grüße


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. Oktober 2020)

Beim Cannondale Händler
Sollten sowas doch auftreiben können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty-old-man (22. Oktober 2020)

Das wird ein Zollmass sein. Deutscher Baumarkt hat nur metrische Sachen.

Mess mal die Bohrung des Ringsitzes.
Dann ggf zu Wuerth oder im Tabellenbuch selber suchen.


Nur für den Fall, dass der Cannondale-Haendler die Teile nicht hat.


----------



## zett78 (23. Oktober 2020)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Moin Cannondale Gemeinde,
> 
> habe da ein Problem.
> Mir ist ein Sperring verlorengegangen siehe Foto.
> ...



SPRENGRING auch genannt









						Trigger 27.5
					






					www.cannondale-parts.de


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. November 2020)

@gnadenhammer 
mal hier nachschauen und gg bestellen.






						Rear Shock Reducer Bushings
					

Cannondale Experts - The World's Source for Hard to Find Cannondale Parts




					cannondaleexperts.com


----------



## fx:flow (23. November 2020)

Eine 2017er Cannondale SI-Kurbel (2fach) auf 1fach umzubauen geht problemlos mit dem richtigen Kettenblatt?









						GARBARUK Kettenblatt Round Direct Mount | 1-fach narrow-wide Cannonda, 49,50 €
					

GARBARUK Kettenblatt Round Direct Mount | 1-fach narrow-wide Cannondale Hollowgram Kurbel | Ai kompatibel Garbaruk ist ein Unternehmen aus der Ukraine, welc




					r2-bike.com
				




Gibt es auch andere, günstigere Lösungen? Soll nur ein Test sein für denjenigen.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (23. November 2020)

Ich habe noch meine Sl 1-fach aus meinem Cannondale in der Ersatzteilkiste.

Dafür wird von Cannondale angegeben, dass ein Umbau auf 2-fach sehr einfach möglich ist durch den Einbau einer um 6mm laengeren Welle.
Folglich muss die Vorgehensweise auch im umgekehrten Umbau funktionieren.

Spätestens am Mittwoch Abend bin ich wieder dort, wo die Kurbel liegt.
Ich könnte also mal ein Bild machen mit Befestigung und Bauteilansicht.


----------



## fx:flow (23. November 2020)

OK, Danke schon einmal dafür.

Dann erweitert sich meine Frage ja auch darum, ob ich zwingend eine kürzere Welle bräuchte oder nur ein spezielles Kettenblatt mit dem richtigen Offset.


----------



## fx:flow (23. November 2020)

Dieses dürfte dann ohne Umbau der Welle passen?






						Kettenblatt: 425 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Kettenblatt ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 425 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Der Verkäufer meinte, dass es passt, wenn das Hinterrad mit Ai Versatz eingespeicht ist. Ist es das?


----------



## fx:flow (13. Dezember 2020)

Alles montiert, allerdings habe ich beim Wechsel von 2-fach-Spider (Cannondale SI-Kurbel 2017) auf 1fach-Garburuk-Kettenblatt nun zu viel Spannung auf dem Innenlager, es läuft rau.
Habe in den Manuals geschaut, aber schlau werd ich nicht draus. Habe beidseitig von innen nach außen diesen Metalldichtring und den breiten Spacer, danach die Kurbelarme.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (13. Dezember 2020)

Ist das Kettenblatt an der Aufnahme vielleicht ein bisschen dicker als der Spider?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (13. Dezember 2020)

Leider habe ich es vor dem Einbau nicht vermessen, jetzt nachträglich (habe das Tool zum Ausbau des KB nicht; hab es machen lassen) kann ich es nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Anders kann ich es mir fast nicht vorstellen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (13. Dezember 2020)

Hast du denn einen Kurbelabzieher? Dann könntest du einfach einen dünnen Spacer rausnehmen.


----------



## Gefahradler (22. Dezember 2020)

Weiss irgendwer von Euch, ob es 2021 ein neu aufgelegtes F-Si Hardtail geben soll? Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben ja 2021.. du meinst wohl 2022.
Hardtail ist ja erst im 2. jahr. Das wird es wohl erst 2023 geben.


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Januar 2021)

Die 2021er Cannondale F-Si sind doch schon alle produziert und stehen im "Laden".


----------



## kellyman (3. Januar 2021)

Das Hardtail für 11.500€ macht mich gerade sprachlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Januar 2021)

kellyman schrieb:


> Das Hardtail für 11.500€ macht mich gerade sprachlos


Wow, und nicht mal eine Quarq-Kurbel dabei! Krank!!
EK für zugekaufte Teile und Rahmen/Gabel dürfte bei max. €5.000.- liegen. Wenn überhaupt.
Ist aber eine leidige Diskussion die zu nichts führt.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## derliebewolf (1. Februar 2021)

Sagt mal, hat hier jemand eine Lefty 1.0 (mit Faltenbalg) in 29" über und würde die verkaufen wollen?
Grüße, David


----------



## Raze (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo, welcher ist der hochwertigste 29er Rahmen aus ALUMINIUM von Cannondale, der das Steuerohr für die Fatty/ Lefty und die Scheibenbremsaufnahme auf der Kettenstrebe (nicht auf der Sitzstrebe) hat?

Danke im voraus für die Info. Vielleicht hat sogar Jemand einen Rahmen in "L" zu verkaufen.


----------



## cd-surfer (2. Februar 2021)

F29. 
Hab aber keinen in Alu und L.


----------



## A-Abraxas (2. Februar 2021)

Beim F29 sitzt die HR-Bremse an der Sitzstrebe, beim F-Si auf der Kettenstrebe - das F-Si gab / gibt es nur in Carbon.  
Die Trail-Modelle sind aus Alu, die HR-Bremse auf der Kettenstrebe   ... aber ob das Steuerrohr Lefty/Fatty-tauglich ist , wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (2. Februar 2021)

A-Abraxas schrieb:


> Beim F29 sitzt die HR-Bremse an der Sitzstrebe, beim F-Si auf der Kettenstrebe - das F-Si gab / gibt es nur in Carbon.
> Die Trail-Modelle sind aus Alu, die HR-Bremse auf der Kettenstrebe  ... aber ob das Steuerrohr Lefty/Fatty-tauglich ist , wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Ne, gabs auch als Alu-Variante:







Das ist auch das, was @Raze sucht: Cannondale F-si alloy, müsste, genau wie das Carbonmodell, Modelljahr 2015 sein.


----------



## Raze (3. Februar 2021)

Danke @kleinerblaumann 

Wenn Jemand einen 29 Zoll Rahmen oder ein Komplettrad in der Größe "L" für mich hat, wäre das noch besser


----------



## fx:flow (10. Februar 2021)

Ich habe demnächst vor, bei zwei Scalpel (identische Rahmen, 2017 und 2019) die Kurbeln miteinander zu tauschen.

1x hollowgram SI 1fach 11fach
1x Truvativ/SRAM Stylo 1fach non-DUB 12fach

Ich nehme zu 99 Prozent an, dass ich die Innenlager auch mit gegeneinander tauschen muss?

Ich werde ja auch zwischen 11- und 12-fach wechseln, das dürfte aber egal sein, da die Ketten innen identische Maße haben?
Oder könnten mich Probleme mit der Kettenlinie erwarten?

Danke!


----------



## T.R. (13. Februar 2021)

Du mußt das Innenlager nicht tauschen, wenn beide Kurbeln eine 30mm Welle haben. M.E. ist dies der Fall. Hinsichtlich der Kettenblätter kommt es auf deine Kette an. Sram 12 fach Ketten sind in der Regel  kompatibel mit 11- und 12 fach Kettenblättern. Shimano 12 fach Ketten sind da empfindlicher und funktionieren nicht mit jedem 11 fach Kettenblatt.


----------



## fx:flow (8. März 2021)

Ich suche bezahlbare Aufkleber (stealth black) für den Cannondale-Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr meines 2019er Scalpel. Allerdings lässt sich da nur schwer durchblicken, welcher passt.
Habt ihr da Anlaufstellen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kellyman (14. März 2021)

Hallo ,

suche eine Cannondale Si Kurbel mit 175mm, falls jemand noch etwas liegen hat oder los werden möchte.


----------



## MrFaker (15. März 2021)

Wo sollte man bei einem FSi in Sachen kleinere Sprünge und DH lastige Sachen die Grenze ziehen?
Ich fahre  öfters gerne anspruchsvollere Trails, jedes Mal stelle ich mir aber die Frage, ob es für das Rad nicht etwas zu viel ist.
Ich bin sehr leicht und denke, dass ich ganz gut abfedern kann. Aber trotzdem bleibt ein Hintergedanke.
Wie macht ihr es?


----------



## A-Abraxas (15. März 2021)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Wo sollte man bei einem FSi in Sachen kleinere Sprünge und DH lastige Sachen die Grenze ziehen?
> Ich fahre  öfters gerne anspruchsvollere Trails ...


Solange die Lefty nicht durchschlägt und die Laufräder / Felgen halten, wird der Rest des Rades sicher nicht überstrapaziert   .
Schlägt die Gabel öfter durch und alle paar Wochen sind die Laufräder servicebedürftig (oder defekt) wäre ein anderes Rad und / oder bessere Fahrtechnik und / oder geringere Geschwindigkeit angezeigt.


----------



## derliebewolf (15. März 2021)

Mich quält gerade eine ähnliche Frage zu meinem Jekyll 2011 Carbon. Hab da ne Pike 160m mdran, das ist schon deutlich besser als die Fox 32 von damals. Egal, dioe Frage bleibt. Was ist noch ok in Richtung Sprünge etc?


----------



## MrFaker (6. Mai 2021)

Ich habe noch immer Spiel am Steuerbereich. Konnte nun bisher aber an der Felge alles fixen, indem ich das kleine Lager 0,2mm gespacert habe.
Das Hauptproblem im Steuerbereich bleibt aber, da ist deutliches Spiel. Ich habe bereits 2 neue Lager rein gemacht, keine Besserung.
Ebenfalls habe ich von OPI auf Klemmsteuerrohr umgebaut, keine Besserung.
Die Lager sitzen eigentlich fest im Steuerbereich.

Wenn ich oben in die Lagerschutzabdeckung rein schaue, sehe ich deutlich, wie sich das Steuerrohr im Lager hin und her bewegt.
Jemand noch eine Idee!?


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2021)

Das Steuerrohr geht normal SEHR satt da rein. Wenn das flutscht oder gar wackelt ist entweder am Lager oder am Rohr was nicht richtig.


----------



## MrFaker (7. Mai 2021)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr geht normal SEHR satt da rein. Wenn das flutscht oder gar wackelt ist entweder am Lager oder am Rohr was nicht richtig.


Danke dir, ja werde wohl oder übel mal noch ein anderen Steuerrohr kaufen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Mai 2021)

Ein headshock rohr wird ja nicht mit einem Konus gespannt und Spiel frei gemacht. Das muss einfach stramm sitzen.


----------



## fx:flow (10. Mai 2021)

Lefty Ocho Alu, Vorderradnabe von Formula (?).

Ich habe ein Quietschen beim Fahren. Starkes Fetten hat nicht geholfen. Das bremsseitige Lager läuft zwar nicht perfekt, aber leicht.
Oben auf dem Lager liegt eine Kunststoffscheibe, die mit einem Sprengring gesichert ist.

Ich vermute die Scheibe als Quietscher, der wohl am Rand der Achse reibt.

Die Frage ist: wie soll das denn eigentlich sein? Fehlt da was? Ist da was zu viel?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Abraxas (10. Mai 2021)

Um das Quietschen auf die Nabe einzugrenzen würde ich das VR mal ohne Bremsscheibe montieren.

Die Dichtung und deren Sitz sieht ok aus .
Alternativ Sprengring und Dichtung entfernen und sehen/hören ob es daran liegt .


----------



## fx:flow (10. Mai 2021)

Scheibe ab, selbes Problem. Dichtscheibe mit Sprengring raus, Problem weg. Lager läuft jetzt nochmal geschmeidiger und hat kein Spiel, ebenso nicht das Rad an sich.

Die Dichtscheibe soll wohl wirklich nur gegen Dreck schützen und der Sprengring wirklich nur die Dichtscheibe an Ort und Stelle halten?

Dann also ohne Scheibe und mit viel Fett fahren? Oder sind da Probleme zu erwarten (unabhängig von dem potentiellen Dreckeintrag)?


----------



## A-Abraxas (10. Mai 2021)

fx:flow schrieb:


> Die Dichtscheibe soll wohl wirklich nur gegen Dreck schützen und der Sprengring wirklich nur die Dichtscheibe an Ort und Stelle halten?


Auch das (linke) Lager wird vom Sprengring gegen Abziehen bei der Demontage des VR gesichert.
Ich würde die Dichtscheibe innen etwas "erweitern", um dem Sprengring weiterhin die Möglichkeit zu erhalten, das Lager an seinem Platz zu fixieren.
Die Dicht-Funktion der Scheibe ist (imho  ) eh' kosmetischer Natur, ein festes Fett "dichtet" an der Stelle ausreichend.


----------



## m3ooo (10. Mai 2021)

Das Problem kenne ich von zwei Cannondale Lefty60 Naben. Als es das erste Mal auftrat dachte ich, ich hätte beim Waschen mit demontierten Rädern das linke Lager zerstört. Lief auch tatsächlich etwas rau. Habe es dann einfach mal ausgetauscht und alles wieder mit viel Fett montiert. Ruhe. 
Jetzt habe ich mir einen neuen Laufradsatz aufgebaut, mit der gleichen VR Nabe (neu). Ein quietschen war schon bei der ersten Fahrt zu hören, wenn auch sehr leise. Das Lager schließe ich daher aus und vermute ebenfalls, dass es an der Kunststoffscheibe liegt. Aber irgendweine Funktion wird die schon haben (Dichtung?), möchte sie daher nicht einfach weg lassen. Mit genug Fett ist wieder Ruhe. Am besten auch unter die Kunststoffscheibe.


----------



## fx:flow (10. Mai 2021)

Tolle Nabe... Nach mehrmaligem Herumprobieren eiert das Laufrad minimalste auf der Achse, glaube ich... die vorher rund laufende Bremsscheibe hat an einer Stelle einen leichten Schlag, ebenso die Carbonfelge (ob es auf der selben Höhe ist kann ich nicht sagen). Wird wohl Zeit,  sicherheitshalber die Lager zu wechseln...


----------



## derliebewolf (11. Mai 2021)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde, hat schon mal jemand die Gabelbrücken einer Lefty (1.0) Carbon XLR lackiert? Die sind ja verklebt mit dem Standrohr, also müsste man die vorsichtig abschleifen (mit hand?) und dann mit 2k Lack drüber gehen.

Oder hat jemand ne bessere Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Mai 2021)

Ich hab meine mal lackieren lassen... ging und hielt ganz gut. Habe ich zusammen mit dem Carbon Rahmen machen lassen, aber ich weis nicht mehr, wie er es genau gemacht hat.


----------



## derliebewolf (12. Mai 2021)

Einfach beim Lackierer ums Eck?


----------



## MrFaker (17. Mai 2021)

So sieht es übrigens mittlerweile aus...nicht vomn Laufrad verwirren lassen, auf das Steuerrohr schauen.






Zum kotzen.....


----------



## derliebewolf (17. Mai 2021)

Da wackelt ja mindestens die Staubkappe oben mit. Sicher, dass nicht die Lagerschalen im Rahmen locker sind?


----------



## MrFaker (17. Mai 2021)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Da wackelt ja mindestens die Staubkappe oben mit. Sicher, dass nicht die Lagerschalen im Rahmen locker sind?


Habe neue schon rein gemacht, die sitzen fest im Lagersitz.


----------



## derliebewolf (17. Mai 2021)

na dann raus mit der Gabel und rein mit dem Messchieber, oder?

Ich mein du hast neue lager und das Steuerrohr gewechselt. da muss doch irgendwas anderes noch sein, oder?


----------



## MrFaker (17. Mai 2021)

Ja mache ich demnächst, habe nun mal noch ein Leonardi OPI Steuerrohr gekauft.
Dann habe ich fast alle durch


----------



## MrFaker (17. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## nobuya (17. Mai 2021)

So wie in Deinem Video stimmt auf jeden Fall was nicht - da ist dann doch ein Spalt zwischen Steuerrohr und Lagerring? Das Rohr sollte schon nur mit viel Geduld und wackeln oder mit Gummihammer reingehen, sonst ist was falsch. Die Lager sind 1.56", zu 1 1/8" ist dann einiges an Luft (erst die neueren Modelle haben meine ich 1.5" Lager, aber auch da wäre Luft) - das mit dem verlinkten Lagerkit könnte also die Lösung sein.

(Ich habe das Problem andersrum bei einem Original-Supermax-Steuerrohr, das ein paar 100stel größer ist als das 1.56" Lager - da hilft auch der Gummihammer nichts. Da werd ich mich demnächst hier auch mal ausweinen, vielleicht weiß wer was  )


----------



## derliebewolf (18. Mai 2021)

Ich bleib dabei: ausbauen, messen. Dauert ja nur 30min. Bevor ich jetzt einen Haufen Spezailadapter bestellen würde...

Solltest du wirklich ein 1.5" Steuersatz haben und ein 1.125 (oder tapered) Schaft müsste der Abstand oben (und bei nicht tapered auch unten) fast 1cm sein (0,9525cm). Nach so viel sieht dein Video nicht aus.
Ggf hast du 1.56" Lager und 1.5" Schaft (ergäbe dann 1,524mm Spiel), das wäre plausibler. Ich dacht zwar Cdale verbaut schon länger nicht mehr 1.56", bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

So und jetzt: Bier holen, ausbauen, messen, Ergebnissse posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Mai 2021)

Eben, da geht viel zu viel durch einander!
Also die Lager im Rahmen haben Innendurchmesser 1,56', genauso die Lefty Bruecken. NICHT 1,5' sonst wackelt das.
Dann hast du einen 1 1/8 Vorbau oben drauf? Hast du etwa ein normales Lefty4all Steuerrohr verbaut? Das ist nur fuer normale Tapered oder 1 1/8 Rahmen/Steuersaetze gedacht.

Am besten baust du den mal aus und zeigst ihn.


Wenn du in einem Cannondale Rahmen mit Headshock Steuerrohr und den 1,56' Lager mit einer Lefty1.0 XLR/Hybrid fuer einen 1 1/8 Vorbau fahren willst, brauchst du das hier:








						LEONARDI RACING Steuerrohr 1 1/8 Zoll für Cannondale Lefty Hybrid | 2, 77,50 €
					

LEONARDI RACING Steuerrohr 1 1/8 Zoll für Cannondale Lefty Hybrid | 2 0 | Supermax CNC-gefrästes Steuerrohr für Cannondale Lefty Federgabeln und Standard 1




					r2-bike.com
				




oder das https://r2-bike.com/DARIMO-CARBON-Steuerrohr-fuer-Lefty-10


----------



## MrFaker (18. Mai 2021)

Also nun mal die ganzen Maße:

Einmal das Lager, da kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen als bestellen.








Dann einmal der Lagersitz:







Und einmal das Leonardi Steuerrohr, das hat unterschiedliche Durchmesser.


----------



## derliebewolf (18. Mai 2021)

Also das sieht doch nach klassischen Headshock Lagern aus (1.56"). Die sind dann oben und unten identisch nehme ich an.

Aus dem oberen Schaftmaß werd ich aber nicht schlau, das passt nicht. Das wird die Ursache für dein Spiel sein. Wo hast du das her, war das jemals fest?


----------



## MrFaker (18. Mai 2021)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Also das sieht doch nach klassischen Headshock Lagern aus (1.56"). Die sind dann oben und unten identisch nehme ich an.
> 
> Aus dem oberen Schaftmaß werd ich aber nicht schlau, das passt nicht. Das wird die Ursache für dein Spiel sein. Wo hast du das her, war das jemals fest?


Von r2-bike. Ne war nie fest, davor das opi auch nicht.


----------



## derliebewolf (19. Mai 2021)

neu gekauft? kann ja kaum sein, wie das aussieht. Welches OPI Steuerohr war das denn?


----------



## A-Abraxas (19. Mai 2021)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> ... davor das opi auch nicht.


Beim OPI steckt oben der Vorbau im Lager, das Schaftrohr (nur) unten im Lager und oben im Vorbau.
Da müsste das Mass am Vorbau abgenommen werden ...


----------



## MrFaker (19. Mai 2021)

Original war das OPI verbaut, das hatte irgendwann Spiel bekommen. Darauf hin habe ich das Leonardi neu bei r2-bike gekauft, hatte aber ab Anfang schon Spiel, wenn auch nicht so viel wie jetzt.
Jetzt habe ich das dritte noch bestellt, ein Leonardi für den OPI Vorbau. 

Gefahren bin ich das Leonardi vielleicht 3-4 Monate.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Mai 2021)

Ja, das sieht ziemlich durch aus... vllt hatte das Lager Spiel/Uebermaas und hat dir zuerst den Opi und nun den Leo vermacht?
ECHT selltsam... das hatte ich in bald 10 Jahren cDale noch nicht :/


----------



## MrFaker (19. Mai 2021)

Nochmal neue Lager und vielleicht noch einen neuen OPI Vorbau kaufen, dann wäre alles neu und so verbauen?
Ich habe echt wenig Lust viel Geld in die Sache zu hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derliebewolf (19. Mai 2021)

Aber die Lagermaße passen doch, oder? Sind die oben und unten identisch?


----------



## MrFaker (19. Mai 2021)

Ja. So wie oben auf den Bildern zu sehen.


----------



## A-Abraxas (19. Mai 2021)

Welche Abmessungen (am Lagersitz) hat denn der OPI-Vorbau (?) und welche das OPI-Schaftrohr (unten am Lagersitz) ? ?


----------



## MrFaker (19. Mai 2021)

Das kann ich leider erst später messen und mitteilen.


----------



## A-Abraxas (19. Mai 2021)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Das kann ich leider erst später messen und mitteilen.


Teil' doch bitte auch mal mit, um welches Rad in welcher Größe es geht - die Steuerrohre sind unterschiedlich lang und die Schaftrohre müssen die dazu passende (!) Länge haben:


KH148/97KH148/110KH148/122KH078-STDRahmengrößeS/MLXL F-SiSMLXLscalpel SI, Trigger S/MLXLJekyll


----------



## derliebewolf (19. Mai 2021)

Ich hab hier noch einen OPI vorbau (steht im Bikemarkt) rumliegen, gern auch mal zum Vergleichsmessen oder ggf ausprobieren gegen Versandkosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (20. Mai 2021)

A-Abraxas schrieb:


> Teil' doch bitte auch mal mit, um welches Rad in welcher Größe es geht - die Steuerrohre sind unterschiedlich lang und die Schaftrohre müssen die dazu passende (!) Länge haben:
> 
> 
> KH148/97KH148/110KH148/122KH078-STDRahmengrößeS/MLXLF-SiSMLXLscalpel SI, TriggerS/MLXLJekyll


Oben sind doch Bilder.
Das 97er Steuerrohr. FSi Gr. M. 2015 Team


----------



## A-Abraxas (20. Mai 2021)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Oben sind doch Bilder.


ja


chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Das 97er Steuerrohr.


das war / ist dort zu sehen.


chrisRM6 schrieb:


> FSi Gr. M. 2015 Team


Danke - das habe ich auf den Bildern nicht sehen können.

… und dann müsste es passen, was Dein Problem jedoch leider nicht löst


----------



## MrFaker (20. Mai 2021)

Also der OPI Vorbau hat folgende Maße, das OPI Steuerrohr kam noch nicht und das alte ist weg geflogen.
Auf der Höhe vom Lager hat es 39,68mm. Sonst schwankt und variiert es.


----------



## derliebewolf (20. Mai 2021)

So zum Vergleich mein rumliegender OPI Vorbau (lief problemlos in meinem Flash) hat einen Durchmesser im Klemmbereich von ich sag mal 39,8mm (leider nur analoger Messchieber).


----------



## MrFaker (20. Mai 2021)

Das wird sich dann vermutlich nicht so viel nehmen.
Wenn die Lager eingepresst sind verringert sich der ID bei mir auf 39,4-39,5 glaube ich mich zu erinnern.
Wenn das OPI Steuerrohr kommt, schaue ich nochmal, wie das zusammen passt und ob es wieder ruckelt..


----------



## MrFaker (21. Mai 2021)

So, also das Leonardi Steuerrohr vermessen:










Das Spiel ist immer noch vorhanden.... habe mittlerweile echt null Lust mehr auf das scheiss Rad.
Ich habe gesehen, dass die Gabelholme zumindest der obere etwas verbogen aussieht.


----------



## MrFaker (21. Mai 2021)

So nun noch von einem anderen FSi ein 1,5" Steuerrohr komplett eingebaut, ebenfalls Spiel. 
Am Spender FSi kein Spiel ..


----------



## mete (22. Mai 2021)

Hast Du die Lager von dem orangen Rad mit verpflanzt? Wenn ja und da trotzdem Spiel ist, dann wird wohl das Steuerrohr des schwarzen Rahmens ausgeschlagen sein.

Headshok-Lager haben außen 2" und innen 1,56", die Schäfte entsprechend 1,56" . Das sieht soweit alles gut aus, bleibt also fast nur der Rahmen. Die Brücken an den Leftys sind manchmal ein wenig krumm, weil sehr filigran. Das ist aber nicht relevant, zieht sich beim Einbau alles zurecht.


----------



## MrFaker (22. Mai 2021)

Ne die wollte ich nicht rausmachen.
Die Lager sitzen aber fest.


----------



## mete (22. Mai 2021)

Welche Lager sitzen wo fest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (22. Mai 2021)

Im schwarzen FSi wenn da etwas ausgeschlagen wäre, könntebich die doch mit dem Finger reindrücken.


----------



## mete (23. Mai 2021)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> Im schwarzen FSi wenn da etwas ausgeschlagen wäre, könntebich die doch mit dem Finger reindrücken.


Naja, irgendwo muss ja der Fehler sein. Hast Du die richtige Schaftlänge gekauft? Der Lagersitz hat etwas Übermaß, dass die Lager dort richtig stramm draufsitzen (merkt und sieht man, dass da ein Absatz auf dem Schaft ist). Der hat nicht 1,5625" wie der Vorbau, sondern knapp 40mm Durchmesser.
Wenn die Steuerrohrlänge nicht passt, sitzt das Lager zu hoch oder zu tief auf dem Schaft und wackelt. Das ist das einzige, was mir bei Deinen Messungen aufgefallen ist, dass Lagersitz auf dem Schaft und Innendurchmesser der Lager fast identisch sind. Das sollte schon sich schon um ~2 bis 3/10mm unterscheiden. Den größeren Durchmesser der Lagersitze sieht man hier sehr schön:


----------



## MrFaker (27. Mai 2021)

Das passt alles, wie oben schon gepostet, auch das Steuerrohr und die Lager.
Cannondale meint, dass vielleicht die Lefty ausgeschlagen sei. 



> was mir bei Deinen Messungen aufgefallen ist, dass Lagersitz auf dem Schaft und Innendurchmesser der Lager fast identisch sind. Das sollte schon sich schon um ~2 bis 3/10mm unterscheiden.



Ja, aber das kann ich schwer beeinflussen. Habe ja original Teile schon versucht und verbaut, hat nichts gebracht.

Durch das viele Ab- und Anschrauben ist die Schraube zur Bremsadapterbefestigung kaputt gegangen.
Bekomme ich die irgendwo anders, M8x0,75 Feingewinde. 
Keine Lust 25 Euro für ne Stahlschraube zu bezahlen.


----------



## derliebewolf (27. Mai 2021)

Hab mir gerade noch mal dein Video angesehen. die Lefty wackelt soweit man das sehen kann mit den Schaftrohr mit. An der Gabel liegt es sehr sicher nicht. Und die wird ja auch geklemmt. Also, das zieht sich dann ja...

(und das sollte dich freuen, ist vermutlich das teuerste in der Gleichung )


----------



## mete (28. Mai 2021)

Wenn Spiel im Steuerlager ist, kann es nicht die Lefty sein. Sitzen die Lager stramm auf dem Schaft und im Steuerrohr, dürfte sich da oben gar nichts mehr bewegen, egal, wie ausgeleiert die Lefty auch ist. Wenn Schaft und Lager neu und passend (also Headshok-Lager = zöllig) sind, dann bleibt ja fast nur das Steuerrohr des Rahmens als Ursache. Das sieht übrigens auch in Deinem Video so aus, als bewege sich das obere Lager im Rahmen.

Ansonsten: Die Lagerbeschriftung bei Deinen Bildern sagt mir, dass Du keine originalen Headshoklager gekauft hast, sondern Ersatzlager eines anderen Herstellers. Nominell haben sie die identischen Maße, aber evtl. sind hier innen Fasen o.ä. vorhanden oder die Lager haben andere Toleranzen (das Außenmaß ist z.B. mit 50,7mm deutlich zu klein, kommt aber natürlich auch darauf an, wie genau Du gemessen hast) und es passt nicht mehr. Kurzum, ich würde als ersten Schritt mal die Originallager (Cannondale HD169) ausprobieren. Ja, die sind mit fast 40 Eur / Paar deutlich teurer.


----------



## Phagozyth (29. Mai 2021)

So , heute habe ich meine erste OP am offenen BB30 Lager hoffentlich erfolgreich beendet. Das Rad muss noch bis morgen stehen,  bis das Loctite 641 fest ist. Ware auch höchste Eisenbahn das das mal geinsted wurde. das Lager links war nach 3000km / 1 1/2Jahre definitiv Schott und machte ein Knackgeräusch und es war schon ordentlich Passungsrost an der Achse. Den hab ich mit Politur ganz gut abbekommen.
Neu eingebaut habe ich SKF Lager, mal sehen wie die sich so machen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Mai 2021)

Phagozyth schrieb:


> So , heute habe ich meine erste OP am offenen BB30 Lager hoffentlich erfolgreich beendet. Das Rad muss noch bis morgen stehen,  bis das Loctite 641 fest ist. Ware auch höchste Eisenbahn das das mal geinsted wurde. das Lager links war nach 3000km / 1 1/2Jahre definitiv Schott und machte ein Knackgeräusch und es war schon ordentlich Passungsrost an der Achse. Den hab ich mit Politur ganz gut abbekommen.
> Neu eingebaut habe ich SKF Lager, mal sehen wie die sich so machen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1281730Anhang anzeigen 1281731Anhang anzeigen 1281732Anhang anzeigen 1281733Anhang anzeigen 1281734Anhang anzeigen 1281735


Nicht ungewöhnlich! 
Meine Kumpels hauen pro Jahr auch ein Innenlager durch. 
Die gängigsten Größen hab ich inzwischen 'auf Lager' ....

Die sind schon immer froh, wenn der Rahmen diesmal nichts hat 
(Scalpel 2018, Hauptlager.) 😅


----------



## MrFaker (30. Mai 2021)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn Spiel im Steuerlager ist, kann es nicht die Lefty sein. Sitzen die Lager stramm auf dem Schaft und im Steuerrohr, dürfte sich da oben gar nichts mehr bewegen, egal, wie ausgeleiert die Lefty auch ist. Wenn Schaft und Lager neu und passend (also Headshok-Lager = zöllig) sind, dann bleibt ja fast nur das Steuerrohr des Rahmens als Ursache. Das sieht übrigens auch in Deinem Video so aus, als bewege sich das obere Lager im Rahmen.
> 
> Ansonsten: Die Lagerbeschriftung bei Deinen Bildern sagt mir, dass Du keine originalen Headshoklager gekauft hast, sondern Ersatzlager eines anderen Herstellers. Nominell haben sie die identischen Maße, aber evtl. sind hier innen Fasen o.ä. vorhanden oder die Lager haben andere Toleranzen (das Außenmaß ist z.B. mit 50,7mm deutlich zu klein, kommt aber natürlich auch darauf an, wie genau Du gemessen hast) und es passt nicht mehr. Kurzum, ich würde als ersten Schritt mal die Originallager (Cannondale HD169) ausprobieren. Ja, die sind mit fast 40 Eur / Paar deutlich teurer.



Originale Lager zuerst probiert, brachte auch nichts.
Ich investiere nun auch keine Zeit und Geld und nehme es einfach so hin.


----------



## eBike-Power (30. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden hab, dann wurde ALLES geprüft nur nicht der Lagersitz im Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (31. Mai 2021)

eBike-Power schrieb:


> Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden hab, dann wurde ALLES geprüft nur nicht der Lagersitz im Rahmen?


Ist ja das Einzige, was dann noch bleibt. Da Cannondale aber meines Wissens Alu-Inserts an den Lagern nutzt, kann man das evtl.  sogar reparieren, vielleicht wäre es sogar ein Garantiefall?


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Mai 2021)

wissender schrieb:


> Originale Lager zuerst probiert, brachte auch nichts.
> Ich investiere nun auch keine Zeit und Geld und nehme es einfach so hin.


Sorry, aber so kann man doch nicht fahren :/


----------



## MrFaker (31. Mai 2021)

Beim Fahren merkt man davon kaum etwas, nur eben beim Tragen, Bewegen im Stand oder auch wenn man das Spiel; prüft.


----------



## mete (31. Mai 2021)

wissender schrieb:


> Beim Fahren merkt man davon kaum etwas, nur eben beim Tragen, Bewegen im Stand oder auch wenn man das Spiel; prüft.


Schreib doch mal Cannondale, dass der Rahmen hin ist, vielleicht gibt es ja einen neuen? Wenn Du so weiterfährst, wird das Spiel immer größer werden und zwar ziemlich schnell.


----------



## MrFaker (31. Mai 2021)

Cannondale wird da mit Sicherheit nichts machen, zudem ich kein Erstbesitzer bin und der Rahmen auch nicht mehr aussieht wie nach Auslieferung.


----------



## mete (31. Mai 2021)

wissender schrieb:


> Cannondale wird da mit Sicherheit nichts machen, zudem ich kein Erstbesitzer bin und der Rahmen auch nicht mehr aussieht wie nach Auslieferung.


Dann würde ich zumindest versuchen, das obere Steuerlager in den Rahmen einzukleben, z.B. mit Loctite 660, das ist extra dafür da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (31. Mai 2021)

mete schrieb:


> Dann würde ich zumindest versuchen, das obere Steuerlager in den Rahmen einzukleben, z.B. mit Loctite 660, das ist extra dafür da.



Danke.
Ja ich habe es mit 2K Kleber eingeklebt. Oben schon etwas mehr, aber auch nicht rundrum.
Muss aber erst auf die Bremszangenhalter-Schraube warten. Dann sehe ich das Ergebnis


----------



## SH1 (9. Juni 2021)

Cannondale Carbon Lenker Flat 760mm (195g) zu verkaufen, sofern hier jemand Interesse hat
Würden Ihn für 75.-€ + 5 Euro Versand abgeben. Lenker hat keine nennenswerte Kratzer... oder.
Leichte Druckstelle vom Vorbau, die aber nach  montieren nicht zu sehen ist


----------



## MrFaker (18. Juni 2021)

Ich habe, wie gesagt, die Lager eingeklebt.
Das Problem ist aber immer noch vorhanden.
Nervt einfach nur...


----------



## eBike-Power (18. Juni 2021)

Wenn der Lagersitz fritte ist, kannst lange tauschen und kleben... Frage wäre warum der hin ist und ob das Spiel nun größer wird.


----------



## fx:flow (21. Juni 2021)

Rad 1 Scalpel 2021 mit SRAM DUB Innenlager und Kurbel
Rad 2 Scalpel 2019 mit hollowgram Si und spidering

Will letztlich beide Kurbeln gegeneinander tauschen. Muss beide Innenlager tauschen. Da ist die erste Frage:

- haben beide Rahmen nicht PF30 83mm und sind damit identisch?

 Das zweite:
- was heißt das für die Kettenblätter und die offsets? Sind die identisch trotz verschieden breiter Hinterbauten? Wenn sie unterschiedlich sind: gibt es den Spidering nur in einer Variante/Offset? Finde nur "Ai", was ja auf 142 und 148 zutrifft.

Oh man..


----------



## FirstGeneration (22. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen,
mal weg vom technischen und hin zum will-haben.
Wann stellt den CD ca. die Modelle für 2022 vor und fährt Fumic schon die 2022 Lackierung oder ist das einfach eine Sonderlackierung wg. Olympia?


----------



## Phagozyth (22. Juni 2021)

Phagozyth schrieb:


> Neu eingebaut habe ich SKF Lager, mal sehen wie die sich so machen.


Kurzes Update zu den SKF Lagern mit den RS Dichtungen. Die sind in einen Gravelbike eine Zumutung. Für Downhiller vielleicht ok aber auf allem anderen eigentlich unfahrbar, laufen wirklich bockschwer. Ich hab die Lager durch NKN Lager mit LLB Dichtungen ersetzt. Jetzt dreht sich die Kurbel quasi von selbst .


----------



## derliebewolf (30. Juni 2021)

Hat hier jemand einen Sag Indicator für Jekyll 2011-2016 (?) KP188 über?


----------



## derliebewolf (1. Juli 2021)

Jetzt wollte ich den gerade bestellen, aber nun kommt das? Weiß da jemand mehr?




EDIT: geht wieder. was auch immer


----------



## gligo (3. Juni 2022)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Scalpel 2 2021.
Original war er mit komplett xt Gruppe. ich habe im jetzt umgebaut auf Sram xx1 axs.
Getauscht habe ich Kassette,Freilauf,Kette und natürlich dass Upgrade Kit.
Jetzt habe ich beim treten unter Last komisches rattern an der Kurbel glaube ich.
Kann es sein dass ich auch das ketten Blatt an der Kurbel Tauschen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ixle (3. Juni 2022)

Ja, solltest du auf jeden Fall machen!


----------



## filippt (8. Juni 2022)

Moin,
ich suche für mein 2010er Flash einen steileren Vorbau, müsste der OPI XC3 sein, bin mir bei der Bezeichnung aber nicht ganz sicher. Im Netz finde ich nur die Version in 100 mm und -5 Grad, die habe ich auch zur Zeit verbaut. Weiss jemand ob es den noch in anderen Größen gab? Oder besser noch, hat so ein Teil Zuhause rumfliegen... So sieht der aus:


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Juni 2022)

gligo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe ein Scalpel 2 2021.
> Original war er mit komplett xt Gruppe. ich habe im jetzt umgebaut auf Sram xx1 axs.
> ...



Ja sollte gemacht werden, da die AXS Ketten anders aufgebaut sind, und nicht wirklich zum Shimano ? KB passen.


----------



## derliebewolf (13. Juni 2022)

filippt schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche für mein 2010er Flash einen steileren Vorbau, müsste der OPI XC3 sein, bin mir bei der Bezeichnung aber nicht ganz sicher. Im Netz finde ich nur die Version in 100 mm und -5 Grad, die habe ich auch zur Zeit verbaut. Weiss jemand ob es den noch in anderen Größen gab? Oder besser noch, hat so ein Teil Zuhause rumfliegen... So sieht der aus:


Ich meine kürzer gab es nur als OPI mit OPI Steuerrohr. Hab da derzeit 90/-6 und 90/-15 da (und im Einsatz). 

Oder halt mit adapter auf 1,125"...


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. Juni 2022)

filippt schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich suche für mein 2010er Flash einen steileren Vorbau, müsste der OPI XC3 sein, bin mir bei der Bezeichnung aber nicht ganz sicher. Im Netz finde ich nur die Version in 100 mm und -5 Grad, die habe ich auch zur Zeit verbaut. Weiss jemand ob es den noch in anderen Größen gab? Oder besser noch, hat so ein Teil Zuhause rumfliegen... So sieht der aus:



Servus - ja gab es und hatte ich am seligen Jekyll 2000 verbaut. Das war ein 120er mit + 3°. Das werden noch einige in ihren Kellern haben. Aber da das alles nicht mehr wirklich aktuelles Material ist, taucht das eher bei den üblichen Plattformen oder auf dem regionalen Flohmärkten auf.


----------



## derliebewolf (13. Juni 2022)

(oh, irgendwie dachte ich, es seien kürzere gemeint...)


----------



## filippt (13. Juni 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> Ich meine kürzer gab es nur als OPI mit OPI Steuerrohr. Hab da derzeit 90/-6 und 90/-15 da (und im Einsatz).
> 
> Oder halt mit adapter auf 1,125"...


OPI Steuerrohr und Vorbau hab ich hier auch noch an nem Rahmen der im Keller verstaubt, allerdings in 100 mm und -6 Grad. Den Adapter gucke ich mir mal an, finde aber, dass das eher die unschöne Lösung ist.


derliebewolf schrieb:


> (oh, irgendwie dachte ich, es seien kürzere gemeint...)


Am besten was in Richtung 80 bis 90 mm und -15 bis - 20 Grad. Viel weniger geht wahrscheinlich auch nicht, da sich sonst Lefty und Lenker in die Quere kommen.
Hier mal mein Radel im Matsch


----------



## derliebewolf (13. Juni 2022)

Schönes ding! Ja, 90/-15 hab ich OPI da und werd den bestimmt demnächst verbauen. Es von Leonardi glaub ich noch extremere opi vorbauten... Aber kürzer als 90mm geht bei left ys (1.0) eigentlich nicht. Oder nur seeehr Kompromissbehaftet.

Edit: https://qwertycycles.co.uk/products/leonardi-johnny2-si-stem


----------



## MrFaker (14. Juni 2022)

z.b. johnny, aber nur für 2.0 kürzer










						Leonardi Johnny SI stem for Cannondale OPI
					

The Leonardi Johnny SI stem for Cannondale OPI system has been created from a single block of aluminum by CNC machining. This, along with its design, make it one of the most rigid of the market. Available in angle from -5° to -25°, ideal to lower the height of the handlebar in 29 o 27'5 inches...




					www.tiendamtb.com
				




oh schon gepostet und übersehen 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derliebewolf (14. Juni 2022)

mal was anderes: sind die xc3 vorbauten leicher als vergleichbare OPI Vorbau-Steuerrohr-Kombis?

(suche noch nach einzelnen grams)


----------



## filippt (14. Juni 2022)

derliebewolf schrieb:


> mal was anderes: sind die xc3 vorbauten leicher als vergleichbare OPI Vorbau-Steuerrohr-Kombis?
> 
> (suche noch nach einzelnen grams)


Selbst gemessen hab ich nicht, aber guck mal hier:





						Vorbau - Gewicht von Teilen auf der Waage - MTB-News.de
					

Gewicht Vorbau - 30 Produkte nachgewogen und im Vergleich zur Herstellerangabe. Was ist schwerer, was leichter - hier erfährst du es:




					gewichte.mtb-news.de
				



OPI 100 mm liegt mit Steuerrohr bei 266 g, XC3 SI bei 255 g.


----------

